# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Welcome To My Sick, Twisted Mind.

## Oneironaught

*Welcome to my sick, twisted mind.*
*EDIT - Note: My dates are set up like so: MM/DD/YY (since some people here use day/month/year, I thought I should clarify).*

*Feel free* to pull up a seat but, please, no flash photography. The establishment will not be responsible for any mental scars resultant of reading this. Eat all you want and enjoy your stay.

I was actually very hesitant to do this - mainly because of who might read it. 'They' might feel uncomfortable with some things I say. *If you are offended by anything in here then you shouldn't be here.* Remember, these are only dreams. They do not reflect my true character to any realistic degree. They are merely the fanciful screenplays of the subconscious mind. Some lucid (and non-) activities are 'of an adult nature'. I will censor some things but won't promise to be totally PG-13. So beware, for what lies beyond this point is rife with perils and stupidity. The strong will survive but only the dreamers shall live.

I've got a lot of entries in my paper journal so what I'll do is go through and pick out ones that interest me in some way or another. Perhaps they reinforce a certain DS for me or had some first-time accomplishment in the dream realm. I'll also post some recent ones. Don't assume them to always be in the same order in which they occurred. They will always be dated. 

I'll kick this off with the first LD I ever had. I was reading _Lucid Dreaming_ for the first time. I had my first taste about 1/3rd of the way through the book...

*My 1st LD  (Feb 24-25, '01)*
It was a setting similar to television's M.A.S.H. in that it had the same styles of tent structures in some sort of campground. I went into the latrine and realized that the toilet was so high I had to climb up on to it. I soon found myself in a third-party's tent with my brother, D. We were looking through the things left behind by a tent-mate that had apparently left camp for good.

The guy who was still using the tent came in and found us rummaging through his ex-tent-mate's stuff. He helped us sift through the loot and told us what we can and can't take. I found some sort of electronics parts, a calender and some other things. The guy then realized that his tent-mate did not, in fact, leave for good but that he'd be back. I awoke about this point. In a semi-awakened state, I pondered my dilemma then allowed myself to drift back into the dream.

I didn't notice at the time but, my brother was no longer there. Anyway, the guy's tent-mate comes storming in and sees us pilfering his wares so I ran out of the tent. The scenery was now much more like a street in a small town. A sidewalk lined both sides of the road I was facing. A fence separated the far side of the road from a field. At the right far end were buildings. I crossed the road and followed the far sidewalk to the right. I stopped to notice my pursuer headed in the same direction but on the nearest sidewalk. I could see his back half fine but noticed that the entire front half of his body was non-existent. It was at this instant that I became lucid, recognizing that I was dreaming. "I finally did it!", I thought. The feeling of goosebumps all over body filled me will joy and excitement.

My pursuer promptly vanished. I looked carefully at a tree across the street. I took time to notice how sharp the imagery was. The leaves of the tree had a mixture of light and darker-hued greens. The texture was like that of the pixelated appearance of the first Tomb Raider game. As I approached a building I saw a guitar teacher I knew in real life. We talked for a bit then I went with a woman inside the building. We began having sex but got interrupted. I decided it was time to try out intentional flying. I picked up the girl and stepped out of the building through a large barn-type door. Some minor concentration on flight allowed me to easily lift off, slowly flying around, checking out the scenery with the girl.

I noticed a soccer game was going on in the field near the building. I wanted to watch the game so I put her down near the building and hovered above the soccer field. It was simply amazing that I could hover and maneuver with such precision. I had an awesome bird's-eye view of the action. I was hovering about 20 feet above the field but one of the players was so tall that I was actually in his way. He asked me to move. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't gain enough altitude to clear his way. I float back down and go over and pick the girl back up. I float back up to where I was before but stayed on the sidelines, as not to interfere again.

I now notice scoreboards and billboards (presumably team and sponsor signage) over to my right about the same height I'm at. Wondering about the truth - or principles - governing text in LDs, I tried to find and read text on the billboard near me. It had some sort of team logo with text in a script similar to a mixture between Chinese, Japanese and maybe some Arabic. On second look I found the logo to still be there but the text was gone. The larger billboard afforded me indelible text but in the same unintelligible script.

Satisfied at the results of my second lucid experiment, I went back to the building with the girl. We looked through some stuff then walked out of a different door, on the opposite side of the building. There was what seemed to be a car junk yard having stacks of cars and a single white car on the ground in front of one stack. A tall chain-link fence divided the junk yard from where we were near the building.

Time for the next experiment: I wanted that white car and pointed to it with that intention. That car, however, vanished and the five stacked up behind it started scrolling through colors and body styles, as if you were scrolling through the falling gem stacks in a game like "Columns" or "Bejeweled". I was going to try saying my name but decided against it.

I then woke up feeling refreshed and exhilarated. It was awesome to say the least. At least once during that dream I used the fall back and spin method to maintain lucidity when I felt it starting to fade. It does work. So there we go, my first LD (and first entry in my paper dream journal) and I was able to perform several experiments and try out my new-found powers with time to be casual about it. Lucid time was probably 20-25 minutes but it was some of the best 20 minutes of my life.

----------


## Oneironaught

*Crazy girlfriend (Dream #1:  3/5/07-3/6/07)*
I'm with an "old girlfriend" in her apartment. The lighting is very low. We're on a couch talking and caressing. She strips down and I kiss her, drawing her bottom lip in between mine and gently biting it. I go down and begin to suck on her c--t. The taste is pleasant. I'm now in a bed trying to relax, she, still on the couch. An older guy is with her, asking about sexual favors. I notice a roach on the wall near the bed and get up, grab an LED flashlight and search for it. The bed frame breaks and I try to reassemble it. I get jealous over the guy and the fact that she is being unfaithful to me. The guy is gone now so I ask her about it and she gets very defensive.

My Mom and two brothers are there now. They seem to have come from the kitchen. My girlfriend says in a bitchy tone, "Well, I hope they can help you move your stuff out today." I knew she was serious. It was either get out before nighttime or pay the consequences; it's already dark outside. I ask my Mom and bros if they'd help me get my stuff out.

My girlfriend pulls out a syringe filled with a yellowish liquid and begins to pursue me with it. A serious, determined look occupies her face. I pick up various objects to try to fend her off: broomstick, etc... My attempts to swing at her face always come short of contact. I tell my brothers to grab weapons and keep her at bay. Eventually, she walks up a staircase in the closet and heads upstairs.

*The market (Dream #2:  3/5/07-3/6/07)*
I'm in some sort of indoor mall. It's set up like a flea market, having many different vendors set up along long halls. I'm walking around checking out the goods at different booths. Something triggers my lucidity (not sure what did it). When I realized I was dreaming I read several signs and noticed how the letters scramble and jumble. I realized that everything around me was part of my own mind and that I was actually in bed asleep.

Walking amongst the crowd, I decide to set out to find - we'll just call this woman _"Dream Girl"_ from this point forward (she's been in a lot of wonderful dreams lately). I begin to call out her name and manage to summon a rose. At first I was able to produce two, one in each hand. They were both scrawny and the pedal count was very unstable. Eventually there was only one rose, in my left hand. It fluctuated between being healthy and having very few pedals or no pedals - just a stem.

I search the place a little more, sometimes flying to cover more ground. After exhausting my indoor search I go up to a large plate-glass window and decide to try walking through it. At first I couldn't but when I really focused on the task I notice that my right hand and the pedal-less stem in my left hand begin to penetrate the pane. My whole body follows suit.

I'm now outside. It's night time. I'm still calling out dream girl's name to keep myself on task (and hopefully have her appear before me. I don't know why I didn't try a better method.). The grassy ground feels very solid and real to the touch. I get near the road and notice a scary plow-type vehicle of some sort with menacing lights coming towards me, down the road. I scramble to get away because I had things to do and didn't want to confront the threat [note to self: You idiot, stay and face your aggressors. It might have turned out to be dream girl, you wuss].

I pass a street sign with a number - of approximately 6 or 7 digits - on it. To see if I was still dreaming, I look back at the sign and see that the number had changed. I now decide to confront my fear but feel lucidity fading. I try to dream whirl or fall backwards but can manage neither.

I had a false awakening and entered the next dream...

*Dawna in Chinese bed (Dream #3:  3/5/07-3/6/07)*
I'm back at the market sampling different cheesy things as I walk by various food booths.

I'm outside walking down the street with an old band-mate of mine (in real life). It's a beautiful, sun-lit day. With my left hand, I keep feeling her right breast and nipple [what the hell is it with my wanting to pork everyone in my dreams? I guess Freud was right about one thing. Either that or I'm just a pervert.]. She minds only slightly. I wrap my arms around her from behind and say into her right ear, "I've been wanting to f*ck you for a long time now."

We make haste to a small Chinese restaurant in the market and head for the back room, which I somehow knew to be a good place for us to go. I tell her to just walk on back like we own the place and no one will say anything to us. The server turns to watch us walk past but says nothing.

The back room is set up like a bedroom [You'd think it'd be a kitchen or something]. There are two bunk beds set up, side by side, on the right side of the room. In the lower bunk of each is a Chinese guy fast asleep. We proceed to the top bunks and slide to the one closest to the wall. I'm ready to lick her c**t [and about that - must I always do that in a dream?] and go down only to find - holy shit! She has a large, bright, rainbow-colored scrotum? What the hell?   ::blue::  

Thankfully, I awoke very shortly after.

Yeah, I know I keep switching between present and past tense. I'm trying to keep my journal in the present tense but don't always follow that rule too well.

----------


## Oneironaught

After several wonderfully lucid nights in a row, I have three nights of dreaming that reads like my who's who of dream signs narrated by Forrest Gump to Helen Keller. Light's on but no body's home. Here's a couple of examples:

*The Lucid Platform (3/25/07-3/26/07)*
I'm atop a two-story metal platform. It's probably a bit after dusk - dark but not too dark to see. The platform is about 20x20 feet and rusty brownish-red. The only other things on this platform are one or two 4 feet cubed wooden crates and another guy to whom I'm talking. I forget the subject.

A man keeps leaping from the ground all the way up to slightly above the second level platform on which I stand. He's jumping up and down and so can only talk to me in short bursts at the peak of his jumps. He's telling me - a sentence at a time - that I'm being sought after by a secret company or a big corp. (and/or for a secret mission of some nature) specifically for my ability to have lucid dreams. Apparently, my "talent" is the key to solving some important problem.

The poor fella' was trying to tell my that I'm dreaming and that I should become lucid and I totally blew him off because I was too busy pondering how taking on this assignment might affect my life and schedule. I'd guess the important mission was to find out that I'm an idiot for not listening to him.

*Stone Surfer (Dream #3: 3/27/07-3/28/07)* 
My brother, D, doesn't really recall being at this recreation complex we're at but, as we walk outside - around and between the variously-shaped swimming pools - he begins to recognize the place. There are a number of small to medium-sized swimming and wading pools separated by concrete decking. A moderate crowd of people are in and around the various pools.

I float in a sitting posture - with my legs folded slightly in front of me - above one of the pools. My objective is to float just above the surface of the water, as close as possible, without touching. People start watching and become impressed with my wonderful ability. I go over to a slightly larger pool. It's rectangular and has a large stone or concrete column at each of the four corners. The columns have an almost Gothic-style pattern carved into them.

I'm floating in the center of the pool with my butt close to the water. I start to feel my hindquarters getting damp so I tried hard to raise my altitude by a small amount. It took effort but I finally got a bit higher up. Now I glide over to one corner column, over to the diagonally opposite corner. From there I go back through the center and head for the third corner, followed by the fourth. Everyone is very impressed with my precision gliding, not to mention my ability to defy gravity. Changes in height took effort but the lateral gliding was silky smooth and precise.

I head over to the end of the pool, farthest from the end I first approached from, and stand on the concrete. There's guy standing there next to some sort of stone "thing" - almost like a vendor's cart but not. He pulls a stone object from a shelf on the structure. It's shaped like a canoe but with a solid, flat side where a canoe would be hollowed out. The back has the same kind of arc and curves that the bottom of a canoe has. It's maybe 3 feet long but too lite (now that I think of it). He pulls out a second one that's a tad bit slimmer and a different shade of gray marble. He begins to play his like a guitar and I join in on mine, playing the bass line.

Now I stand on the flat side of mine like one would a surfboard. I take a moment to find the optimal balance on the curved back of the stone. I quickly realize that I can fly on the thing like a surfboard that rides the air. I fly around for a while and hone my control in short order. As I head back to where the guy is, I come across some one I know in waking life. He looks nothing like himself but I somehow know it to be him. He has a few teeth missing. He tells me that he and his Son had gotten into a fist fight and weren't talking to each other for the time being.

I start to realize that I am actually the superhero, _Silver Surfer_, in his younger days. That is, when he first acquires his powers but doesn't quite know their full abilities and implications yet. I'm not yet known as a superhero. When I "surf" back to where the guy who gave me this stone device was, my friend (the Son of the guy with the teeth punched out) is standing there. He looks terrible. He, too, has teeth gone - but worse. The entire left side of his mouth is sans teeth. Most of his front teeth are gone too. He starts to tell me about his and his Dad's scuffle but I say that I just saw his Dad and he told me about their fist fight.

When he opens his mouth wide so I can see, I find this his back row of teeth (a row that was back near the rear of his mouth. It extends from molar to molar, straight across. What the hell?) was all knocked out too. Only gums are left. Attached to his "rear gums" is a circuit board with wires coming out. The wires come out of his mouth and lead to a controller in his hand. He tells me how the doctors had installed the device to do something (help the teeth grow back? Allow him to eat? Treat the gums? Who knows?).

That dream is chock full of dream signs for me yet I remained blissfully ignorant. Better luck next time.

----------


## Oneironaught

Just about a week ago, I had lucids two nights in a row. Here's the first night:

*Guns and pools (Dream #1: 3/23/07 - 3/24/07)*
My recollection of this dream is quite fragmented but it contained at least three of my dream signs: I was walking around town carrying a machine gun. I was the good guy trying to rid the area of bad gun-toters. My brother, D, and I were standing on a street corner (which I understood to be a certain corner in the town I really live in, even though it looked different) and... Damn, I forget.

A tall guy was after me. At various times he had caught up to me and tried to punch me in the face. He never did make contact though. I escape by swimming through a U-shaped swimming pool, which happened to go underneath a wall at one point. As I reached the other end and got out, the tall thin guy was close behind, again trying to punch me in the face. He follows as I take flight.

*Cunnilingus (Dream #2: 3/23/07 - 3/24/07)*
I'm staying at my Mom's house; it doesn't resemble her actual home in the least. I have to share a room with my brother, R (I never actually saw him at all in this dream). Since I'd come from several counties away, I have only some clothes and basic wares with me. I'll have to make several trips in my car to go get the rest of my stuff from my old home. I've been loaned a small, brown wooden table that measures about 2 feet square and maybe three feet tall. It has a few small drawers - filled with my clothing - and its top is multi-layered, having two or three separate levels.

Dream Girl (DG) - it turns out - is also staying there! She's got her own room that sits adjacent to mine. Mine being at the end of the short hallway and hers, the last on the right. I speak to her - and whomever else is there - in the dining room, which is situated at the beginning of the hallway, also off to the right when facing down the hall. DG seems slightly preoccupied and gets up to head back to her room. As she passes me I gently rub her arm and clasp her hand. I kiss her hand in a slightly sensual manner but she resists, retrieving her hand from my grasp. By this action, I know that she's found some one else. She's been in town for only a day or so and she's already found a new boyfriend.

I'm now in the hallway holding a brass instrument of hers. I can't identify its type but it has 4 valves. It may be a 4-keyed baritone. It has one or two sticking valves so I'm fixing it for her to show how much I care about her. I unscrew the keys one at a time and notice that they just need a good cleaning and fresh oil applied. They have a mild greenish corrosion in the valve oil (not uncommon in real life), causing them to bind.

Now I'm in my room (the one I'm sharing with my brother) looking for my keys so that I can make a trip to fetch another load of my stuff. I want to ask DG if she'd ride along with me. I realize that my keys, wallet and hair tie are on the dresser in her room but, she has her door closed.

WBTB: my alarm was set for an early time.

*Back into the dream:* I'm in the bathroom and have my black jacket on. One of the instrument valves must have touched my lip in the upper left-hand corner because I lick it and get this awful taste in my mouth. I look in the mirror to see if there's anything on my lip. When I wipe my lip with my right hand, I notice that my hand doesn't reflect in the mirror. I wipe again to confirm. I'm dreaming! Lucidity is upon me.

I watch my face in the mirror. It remains fairly stable, save for some minor feature distortions and a growing haze, or fog. However, my face remains largely recognizable to me. Again, my hand/arm does not reflect.

It's time to make my move, according to the Senoi rule: "Always seek pleasure in your dreams" (I always - well, usually - seek pleasure in LDs but never have I so explicitly followed that "rule".). I walk right into DG's room. No knocking - no announcement. She's sitting on her bed with her new boyfriend, a scruffy-looking, arrogant, stereotypical-looking French guy. He even had the weird beret thingy on his head and bandana around his neck. Oui, oui. They are having a conversation about something.

I notice immediately upon entering the room that she's wearing a short pleated skirt with no underwear on (God bless lucidity!). I can see the shaved mound (Please forgive me, DG, if you ever read this   :Sad:  ) and lightly-browned lips between her legs (you're going to kill me, aren't you?). Her legs are situated in front of her with knees bent and up, her feet near her butt and back against the wall - beautiful as can be. (It's only a dream, DG, I swear I'm not obsessed with you   :Oops:  Man, I'm getting myself in a lot of trouble here).

I approach and move in for cunnilingus as she lays down, ready and willing to accept. Her boyfriend is probably gone by now but I don't even bother to notice or care. I've got lucidity to milk for all it's worth! The taste is absolutely wonderful. Until, that is, I place her hand on my penis. At that very moment, the bad taste from the bathroom/instrument valve fills my mouth again... (...probably serves me right. I bet she totally hates me now.) 

I awaken - or have a  false awakening, not sure. There was a third dream I've logged from this particular night but, I'm tired and ready to go to bed and put in some more dream time. I'll post the following night's LD next time.

I have a feeling "she" is never, ever, going to talk to me again. I'm really thinking this online journal was a bad idea...

----------


## Oneironaught

Something has increased my LD frequency by quite a large margin this month. I'll credit DV with the giving of pleasure, surely you guys deserve at least some of the credit. The following is the lucidity I acquired on the next night (from the dream I last posted). I was able to "save" this dream _at least_ 4 times with the dream spinning technique, thereby extending lucidity for quite a long time:

*Bill & the pre-dawn beer offer: AKA, the marathon (Dream #2: 3/24/07 - 3/25/07)*
I was awoken by the sound of my name being called. The barely audible voice was coming from outside. I rolled over in bed and took a peek through my window blinds to see a large dark-colored pick-up truck in the driveway. The driveway was not where it is in real life but, instead, led right to my bedroom window. The truck was unfamiliar but after a bit I saw my Vietnamese friend, Bill, walk around it, calling my name.

Bill was carrying an opened St. Pauli Girl beer for me. Why the heck is he coming to have a beer with me in the middle of the night? It's still freakin' dark out and I'm trying to have an LD, dammit! You can't do that if you're awake. (I actually did think that during the dream. Little did I know...)

He begins to approach my window and I back off, trying not to be seen, but I left a gap in the blinds so he peeks inside. I do my best to pretend I'm sleeping in hopes that he'll go away. Next thing I know, he's done removed my window screen he's raising my bedroom window. As he tries to come in through the opened pane I quickly leap from my cowering position against the wall and slam and latch the window.

*False awakening.* Ironically, the dream began with a false awakening.

It's beginning to get light out and I walk out to the living room where my roommate is. I'm slightly surprised that he's already awake. I ask if he knew that Bill had come around a few hours earlier. He seemed to be expecting Bill and his wife at any moment now. I think they showed up.

Having now recognized my FA, I become lucid and find myself in the bathroom having to piss. I remember the thread on DV about taking a piss in dreams. (Usually when I have to urinate in a dream it's because my body is telling me to wake up because I really have to go.) In hopes that my body will be able to distinguish my willingness to dream pee from the real urge that my body is experiencing, I decide to tempt fate and take a piss. I stand there pissing and pissing and pissing. I can see the stream hit the water and hear the sound of the splash in the toilet. The stream never seems to end and - given the fact that I feel absolutely no relief - I am reassured that I am not, in fact, wetting my bed. No relief, so I eventually cut off the urine stream. My alarm goes off and wakes me for real.

I shut off the alarm and drift back to sleep after WBTB

I'm now standing in the road in front of the house. The neighborhood varies greatly from my actual neighborhood. It's dark out again and I'm accompanied by some male, possibly my brother, D. I immediately  think, "Dream Girl!" I decided that to find her I must go to where she is so I leaped up and began to fly. "This is too slow", I think and so I consciously increase my velocity. And boy did it work! Everything in my field of vision had those cartoon motion/speed lines. The world took on a 3-D topographical map with a video game "cell shading" color scheme. (It was sort of like the world map in Final Fantasy VII.) I couldn't really tell which countries I'd flown over but I crossed a great ocean and eyed a large city in the middle of some continent. "I'll go check there", I said, to whomever was flying along with me. I lowered myself down at the end of an old abandoned Gothic church. My friend and I walked inside. The details are fuzzy at this point but I remember being on the second floor looking around in some rooms. The flooring was hardwood and very old and worn.

I say DG's name out loud with the intention of summoning her. I turn around and there she is. (This is the most stable and vivid visage of her I've managed to conjure up yet). I stood there and looked deeply into her eyes and - while she looked slightly different that in real life - she seemed so solid, so present and accounted for. I held her with my arms around her waist, stood face to face, looked into her eyes and gave her a kiss (even in my dreams I'm such a hopeless romantic). With one hand behind her head so she couldn't see, I try to summon a beautiful rose for her. Several attempts = several failures.

Lucidity begins fading and I dream spin and save it.

Still in the church, I examine some posters on the wall. What at first seemed to be legible proved pseudo-hieroglyphic in nature upon closer inspection. The symbols looked like they were foil stickers like those "gold star" stickers. They had the slightly-raised borders that you'd expect from applied stickers.

Lucidity begins fading and I dream spin again. (Each DS during this dream had a slow, forceful beginning followed by eventual success. The duration between fade threats got shorter each time)

We're all in the same room of the church now (there seems to be a total of 4 people, including me) and I decide to try a trick I made up earlier that day in waking life. The idea is to be able to easily clear a flight path out of a building by raising my hand towards the ceiling and - with a wisping motion - say "Be gone!" and have the ceiling lift away. It worked perfectly. The ceiling - which was now also made of slatted hard wood - lifted away as if being peeled and splintered by the suction of a tornado.

Lucidity fading, dream spinning... Can't recall any details from this segment but I _think_ I was lucid...

Lucidity fading, dream spinning...

We're in a slightly larger room now. Not sure which floor we are on. Near the window we want to leave through, there are rats, or bats, hanging from strips. It was much like flies stuck to "fly-paper" strips. The critters seemed somewhat aggressive and unsafe to approach so I try demanding them gone. I reach out towards them and say "Be gone". They promptly vanish and we all approach the window.

The dream started to fade again. I think back to the earlier segments and decide to awaken before I start forgetting it all. I'm already pressing my luck.

Come to think of it, that's the first and only time I've ever _decided_ to wake up from a dream. It was a very good night. I've had one (brief) LD since then, as well. Hopefully, at least one of the next few nights will pan out as well, as I'm lucky to have several mornings this weekend that I'll be able to sleep late (Sat-Tues).

I should mention that the reason "Dream Girl" has been a focal point of so many of my dreams lately (there's more that I haven't posted, at least not yet) is because she represents some one to whom I've posed a dream challenge in real life. This challenge involves her receiving a rose from me in a LD.  I figured that I shouldn't pose a challenge that I can't or won't take on myself. Well, here I am, at least a dozen dreams (about 6 lucid) later and I've yet to accomplish the task of lucidly presenting said beautiful rose. In a few of the LDs involving her, I've forgotten my task. I've found her plenty of times but no success in the presentation. I wish I could fulfill my objective so I can move on to others. I know there's zero correlation between our respective success but it'll be awesome when I can say "I've done my part   ::bigteeth::  " Of course, it's all a quest for my own satisfaction at this point. I've fulfilled dream goals before - I don't know why this one is being so darned stubborn. But, hey, I'd be lying if I were to say that I weren't completely loving the journey, success or no. Eventually I will get it: I WILL!

*By the way*: Anyone is free to post comments in here, if they so desire.

----------


## Oneironaught

The last week has been fairly uneventful. I'm remembering plenty of dreams and logging them. I'm also being exposed to tons of my dream signs each night but I've been ignoring them for some reason. Was lucid for a few minutes about a week ago. I looked at a sign, wow, talk about exciting exploitation of lucidity.

Two nights ago I had a dream sign two inches from my face and thought, "Huh, I bet I'm dreaming". I was in a restaurant with a bunch of people around and was in a hurry because my party was waiting on me so I was too "embarrassed" to do proper RCs. For shame - right on the brink and just let it slip away for the dumbest reason.

So, I'll share yet another episode in my continuing saga to present Dream Girl (DG) with the beautiful rose. Maybe this will help get the juices flowing again. No, you perverts, not _those_ juices   ::wink::  

*The Church (Dream #3: 3/12/07 - 3/13/07)*
I was in a hardware store - a large one like Home Depot or Lowes - in the back area. There were small clear plastic containers on a high shelf, containing gold-colored paper clips. There were also various sizes of containers containing standard paper clips of all sizes. Some had small, others very large - maybe 6 different sizes in all. I see a lady looking through the packages and notice that the prices per pack were in the $14-15 range.

When I went to check my wallet to see if I had enough money to purchase a pack I notice that I was wearing my dark green shorts with the elastic band. These shorts have no back pockets. I have no wallet on me and noticed that I don't have my keys either. I thought, "I'd never have left home without my wallet or keys. How did I get here?" *I become semi-lucid.* I started heading back out to check and see if I left the wallet and keys in the car. I passed two separate employees on ladders, retrieving stuff from high shelves. One was so close to a 3-foot diameter blue plastic cylinder that I had to squeeze by sideways. My right leg got caught for a few moments and another employee was waiting on me so he could get by.

When I got through and passed the doorway to the main part of the store, I found myself in a church. I was on a low stage. On the far end of the church was a taller stage, the main stage. The place was full of people sitting in pews facing the stage I was on. The stage was bordered with flowers in variously-shaped pots - some round, some rectangular. Others were squared.

I realize, "I'm dreaming!", and float just to make sure I really was. I performed some sort of a quick entertainment act for the audience and remembered my task: to give the beautiful rose to DG. I picked a few from the stage. They were all sorts of colors. I figured I'd grab several different colors so I can mix them . Then - for ultimate beauty - I grabbed a red, a white and a blue one. I decided to try the nose RC (which I'd never done before but was reminded about by Dreamviews) and it worked perfectly.

I levitated and slowly floated above the stage-right side of the crowd and noticed an old girlfriend of mine (one whom I'd been engaged to in real life but caught her cheating on me one evening). She looked up at me with a blank expression and I taunted her with a few stupid facial expressions (It felt great to rub my quest for another woman in her face. Take that, _Bitch!_).

Continuing my traverse towards the main stage, I no longer had the flowers. There was a band on stage but I don't recall actually hearing them playing, just standing there looking bored. I stood on that stage with my back to the audience and decided to try the finger through palm trick (another I'd never done until I read about it on DV). It worked with only moderate effort but, I couldn't get my finger to go all the way through and protrude out the back side. I tried twice but had more important things to tend to.

I tried "DG is in back of me!" and turned around but it didn't work. She was nowhere to be seen. [Note to self: tell DCs to bring her to me next time.] I figured I'd try the basement - as there were stairs going down in back of the stage - but I never did go down there. I'm now standing on the back of the stage, behind the curtain line.

My boss, J, and his cousin were standing back there as well, near the baptismal pool. I approached where they were because there was a few flower pots between there and the front of the stage. These flowers were even more full, vibrant and beautiful than the ones on the other stage. I picked a bundle of 5: blue, yellow and red. They were so fresh and two had thorns still on the stems. I could feel two thorns through the leather garden gloves I was suddenly wearing. I picked the two thorns out of the finger of the glove. I tried to merge the five flowers into one uber-flower but it didn't work.

Just for fun, I hopped down into the baptismal pool - which was empty (that's the closest I'll ever get to really doing that so I figured what the hell). It was about 4 feet cubed with a sitting platform built into it. On the stage-left side, there was a smaller cubed area where the priest would sit whilst performing the ritual. The entire setup was counter-sunk into the stage, yet, raised somehow. I ducked down into the pool and stuck my hand up so the audience could see and, mockingly, said, "Praise the Lord". (Yeah, I'm going to hell  :Sad:  )

There was a container at the bottom of the baptismal, containing various pieces of hardware like wire nuts, barrier strips and other things I don't recall. J said, "Come on now. You shouldn't be in there." I got out and decided to continue my mission. His cousin, M, said "Good luck with your quest". I walked out a sliding glass door at the rear of the stage. I no longer had the flowers because I'd allowed myself to get distracted playing in the baptismal.

I arrived on a screened-in porch: a pool deck. It seemed to be in the back of a house, rather than a church. I saw a friend of mine on the opposite side of the pool. "They" were petting the head of a magnificent-looking bird. In excitement, I comment: "Ah, a peafowl!", in case they didn't know what kind of bird it was. There were two other peafowls (though, none of them were quite like real ones) near my friend as well. My friend walked towards the right end on the pool - where some seats were - and the birds made their way to the screened door and exited the pool area.

I RC'd again by levitating slightly and hoovering an inch or so off of the ground. I walk past a white, plastic bench and over to where my friend was standing.

** The rest is censored for sensitive eyes and ears - and for my own self-respect. **

Given how explicit some of my other entries are, you should get the idea that it was pretty naughty and unbecoming of a gentleman such as myself   ::bigteeth::  

*However*, I failed again to complete my intended task. So many times now I've been able to produce DG or the flower - this time I had the most beautiful flowers ever - but I've still always come short of having the two in the same place at the same time. I'll continue trying until I succeed. No other lucid task shall take precedence over this one, my most meaningful ever.

----------


## Oneironaught

I've been lazy with my paper dream journal for the past two weeks and I've only had one LD and sub-standard recall in that same time span. Coincidence? Probably not. So, I have to spend a few hours fleshing out my brief notes on each recalled dream. I'm sure I've lost plenty of details but, oh well. I'll share the LD from the past week when I get a chance but - in the meantime - here's what I recall from a dream involving a DV member, in which I _should_ have become lucid but failed completely:

*Walking with Moonbeam (Dream # 2: 4/10/07 - 4/11/07)*
Note: I had just downloaded and burned to disc the MP3 offered by dreammagick in a thread under lucid aids. I had that playing on repeat all night whilst I slept:

It's nighttime and I find myself outdoors at some sort of camp, possibly an LD camp. There are woods all around and I'm walking in a cleared-out area with several camp cabins scattered about. The moon shined brightly enough to light the way.

To my left is Dreamview's own Moonbeam. We walk while conversing about something. I never see her but I know she's there. Our conversation was not verbal but, rather, in the form of PMs (more like IMs, really). The PMs manifest themselves in front of us as we walk, as if on a magical luminous screen in thin air. While the PMs take the form of text, the conversation was almost telepathic. Words were displayed but I didn't really have to read them. It's almost as if they were being read to me in my mind. They were mere visual aids to give the sense of communications through the website. After all, that's the only way we've ever spoken to each other in real life.

We begin to hear ritualistic vocalisations (the MP3 track that was playing in real life) coming from the nearby wooded area. I explain to Moonbeam that the purpose of the chant was to induce lucid dreams; it's an induction track.

I awoke soon afterwards. Of course I was kicking myself for walking with a DV member, hearing the induction track, explaining what the chant was for, yet, completely failing to put the pieces together and become lucid. I can be so dense sometimes. Anyway, I thought Moonbeam might get a kick out of that dream so I mainly posted it for her enjoyment. I bet she's glad it didn't take the path of most of the others I've posted so far    ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaught

I've had only 1 LD in the past two weeks. I guess I might as well share it here, as I pretend that anybody actually reads this. I'll post it more for my own sake and encouragement then anything else. There was only a few lucid minutes but, it's _always_ awesome, no matter what the duration.

*Lucid forest (Dream # ?: 4/14/07 - 4/15/07)*
I'm in a wooded area. A tall wooden cabin is near the swimming pool around which I stand, along with a dozen or so other people. On the concrete deck, I stand and talk to whom I take to be my real-life friend, Joe. Some people are in the pool. Others are standing around in a small group or two, having conversation.

I'm wearing pants and, therefor, cannot go in the pool. Instead, I decide to impress people with my ability to hover above water. I sit "Indian-style" and float out a few inches above the surface of the water. I float and glide about the pool then get out and stand by the side again. I say to my friend, "Watch, I can even do it by just jumping into the pool and not even get wet!" So I jump towards the pool and assume the same sitting posture but - instead of stopping just above the water's surface - my butt and folded legs submerge about a foot beneath the water then I immediately bob up and float a few inches above the surface and glide around as usual. My ass might be buoyant but it's still wet; yeah, dude's got skills  :smiley: 

I stand back on the concrete pad and talk a bit longer. Not many people really seemed to pay attention to, or care about, my defiance of gravity. At least my buddy was impressed.

The cabin is a rustic wooden home built of natural-finished slats, possibly 1x2s, with the wider side showing. I'm aware that there's some sort of electrical or electronic problem that needs my attention on the porch. I don't see any obvious signs of a problem but my expertise has been summoned somehow.

I awaken...,  ...back into the dream:

I find myself in the woods not far from the pool and cabin. It's getting dark out and something tells me that I'm dreaming but, I forget what it was. Maybe the fact that I was headed to the pool (one of my DS) triggered my lucidity. There were several kids around. Heading back towards where I know the pool to be, I repeat to myself: "I'm dreaming." As I look at the trees, I say, "Everything around me is a dream." I get back to the pool and tell everyone to go and bring "Dream Girl" to me. I get a blank stare from the crowd so I say her first and last name to them: "xxxx xxxxxxxxx, bring her to me!" They disperse, never to be seen again (because I allowed myself to lose focus of that perpetual objective).

My friend and I head to the porch. I need to solder something (for some reason, I thought it was important to perform this "repair", even though I knew I was dreaming). I have no soldering equipment with me so I short a wire across the power line and weld that way. About that time, I lose lucidity or possibly awaken or FA.

I'm now inside the home and I know it to be my friends', the Farlows. It's larger than it appears from the outside. Everything inside matched the outside natural wooden decor. The Farlow girls are still young and stand on the landing between the two flights of stairs that lead to the second floor. They dare me to try to catch them so I climb the forward-facing half of the stairs. The wall on the landing - where the stairs turn 180 degrees and continue on to the second story - was so close to the banister that I couldn't even hardly fit through.

...then something about my unrolling a long-ass piece of fabric from its cardboard core and stretching it up the stairs. After awhile some guy helps me roll the fabric up again. I then fold it a few more times. It gets smaller with each fold I make. I'm able to fold the massive amount of cloth to the size and weight of a folded scarf, which I then hand to Don Farlow with a smile on my face.

Since I'd waited a few hours to log this dream, I lost some details. It was a bit longer and more involved but, that's what I get for being lazy and procrastinating.

----------


## Oneironaught

As result of a combo of techniques, I became lucid last night so I guess I'll include it in this journal. I was probably due anyway.

*Guess how many fingers I'm holding up? (Dream #2: 4/22/07 - 4/23/07)*
I'm sitting on the end of a bed in a room that I assume to be mine, though it and the bed are completely different than my own. I'm playing around with my fingers and suddenly realize my right hand looks funny. There's too many fingers - 6 to be exact. I recount a few times then realize, "I'm dreaming!" I examine my left hand and there's 5, 6, 7, 4, 5 fingers. the count is unstable and quite amusing. Hey, my left hand has the fingers in reverse order and the pinkie starts getting longer. Now a few fingers are thumbs.

I decide to will various other fingers to get longer. The things that amuse me. Next, I decide it'd be wonderful to will my penis to get longer so I grab the end and gently pull. Well, it gets longer alright but, not in the way I'd hoped. The length increases like a rod of clay would. In other words, as it stretches, the parts that get longer get really thin and stretched out. The member also become very reddened. Beet-red and very thin in certain sections is unattractive enough to give up the "eternal dream" of all men, that of "horseliness".

I hear the phone ringing in the living room and it's answered by my roommate. I can tell by the way he's talking that it's actually for me but he walks outside with the phone and continues to try to handle the call without having to bother me. I walk out and he finally gives up and hands me the phone, telling me he can't figure out what the hell they're trying to find out.

The telephone is a long pole, maybe 8 feet long. The actual phone is at the end of the pole but the entire pole is "the phone". I grab the phone and say hello. I walk around whilst talking and have to drag the long-ass phone, along with the bundle of wiring trailing out of the tail end. Connected to the cabling are several heavy steel junction boxes; definitely not much of a portable phone.

I have a hard time understanding the caller. I can make out a few words every so often but - for the most part - the speech is a bunch of mumbling and weird slurs of word-like utterances. I've been wondering about phone calls in lucid dreams (I've had the exact same results in non-LDs, by the way) and now I have an answer. I try to figure out if the caller is trying to speak another language perhaps but I don't think that's the case.

Finally, I say: "I don't know what language you're speaking but, since I speak English, I can't understand you. Besides, I really don't give a crap. Ya' know why? Because I'm dreaming." The call ends and I inspect the number pad of the phone. Most of the digits seem to be there but they are in reversed order. The "5" key was a number "21" key, however.

Back in the house, I go over to my roommate and think it'd be funny to pull his pants down. But, let me make _sure_ I'm still dreaming or that'll be real embarrassing. I RC again by counting my fingers. I show him and say, "Hey, count my fingers and tell me what you see." He counts and re-counts, amazed that I have unusual numbers of fingers on each hand. "Damn," he says "you have 6 fingers on that hand!" "That's because I'm dreaming", I respond.

When I look back over, he's in the kitchen. He's actually merged with the cabinet there. His head and upper torso is sticking out of the counter but the lower half of his body is inside the cabinets. I walk over and open the cabinet to reveal the rest of his body. With a giggle, I pull his pants down. Instead of having a penis, he has a thin, purple piece of limp, rubbery plastic. I grab it out of disbelief and it suddenly becomes real  :Sad:  

Thankfully, I awaken. I try to remain in the dream state but know I'm really awake despite having fairly vivid HI that's taking the form of a new dream. The new dream quickly fades away...

----------


## Oneironaught

Since last night was a breakthrough for me in some ways, I've got to post my last two dreams. The first breakthrough is that - while I'm certainly no stranger to LDing - this was the first time I recall ever having 2 distinctly different LDs in the same night. I've had multiple stints of lucidity a single night before but they've always been continuations of an earlier dream from the same night (usually the one immediately preceding it). It's also the first time I've brought back some genuine creative nuggets to use in real-life works.

Another special factor for me is best introduced by a brief background story: Last year, I had seven (7) friends die. They all died of different things at different times (most of them died in Nov. and Dec.). Anyway, a very good, long-time friend of mind, Reggie, died when the woman he was riding with wrecked into (and ran up under) an oncoming semi truck on the highway. I spent Christmas eve eve at his viewing and Christmas eve at his funeral and burial. I told myself that the next time I see him I _have_ to be dreaming. Well, it worked. The very first time I recall dreaming about him since then was last night and I became lucid very quickly. But I also used three other techniques last night so I can't say for sure what did the trick. Oh, and Reggie had just purchased Florida Electronics (a place that we've worked at together for some years) two month s before he died. His financial backer was his friend, Leon.

<div align="center">*Reggie, I love you man. (Dream #2: 4/25/07 - 4/26/07)*</div>

I find myself standing at the counter of a take-out pizza parlor. I'm waiting but all of the employees are in back messing around so I finally walk in back of the counter to grab a menu. A girl who works there came out and caught me behind the counter. I explain and ask her to hand me a menu.

I'm standing in front of the counter again but the place is now an electronics repair shop and I'm waiting my turn to pick up a repair. It becomes clear to me that this is Florida Electronics but it's much different than in real life. Several other people are waiting to be served and I'm impressed by the amount of business they're getting these days. I'm holding a check that I understand to be my roommate's. A lady before me is picking up her Philips TV that's been repaired and I recognize it as one that I've repaired. I decide I'll offer to help carry it to her car for her when she's done with the transition. I begin to wonder if they will accept the check but then I "remember" that they owe me some money still so they shouldn't have any problem accepting said check. I explain the situation to the lady.

In comes Leon. There's a few ladies with him. I understand them all to have just come over from the "other location". Next, in comes Reggie with a woman or two. They're either his wife and daughter or friends from his church. I literally do a double triple-take. Wait, Reggie's dead. I'm dreaming! Reggie continues walking through to behind the counter then out the back door. I pinch my nose closed and can breathe perfectly. I walk right behind the counter and follow Reggie out the back door. He's standing on the sidewalk. As I walk up behind him, I say, "Mr. Reggie!" As he turns around, I give him a huge hug. "Reggie, I miss you. It's so nice to see you again, my friend." "Mr. Steve", he replies in his distinctly Jamaican accent. He sounds just like his real voice.  He continues, "How are you, my friend?" I knew he isn't real but he felt so solid and it's wonderful to be "in his presence" again. I was filled with great joy.

For fun, I walk into the darkened street and try to manifest a force field around myself (I think I got that idea from Oneironaut) . With intention, I say "force field" and get only a few neon pink sparkles. Again, "force field", this time with greater arm motion and conviction. I produce a slightly more prominent - but still way too thin and fleeting - dome of pinkish sparkle. The third attempt was equally as unimpressive.

Reggie then gives me the gift of playing the most awesome shooter video game right there in the street. The left end of the street now sports a fancy mansion (similar to The White House) with a beautiful garden and well-manicured lawn. Several paved paths wind through the slightly hilly property, including one from around each the left and right sides of the building and lawn. My entire field of vision is filled with this perfectly-lit scene. The combo of moonlight and street lights made for a surreal, beautiful lawn-scape. People start coming out and down the various paths. First a sparse few, then the numbers grows to hordes.

My objective is to shoot them before they can reach where the paths converge and meet the asphalt road on which I stand. I find myself with an Uzi in each hand. Their special feature is unlimited ammo. With a shot or two, each person - whom I know to be just game characters - falls then dissolves into nothingness, leaving room for others to walk. At one point, the crowd gets dense and quite close to the fail point but, I send out a pelting of bullets that mows them down like so many fancy lawns. After I complete the first level in the most realistic game in existence, I thank Reggie for the experience.

The dream begins to fade and I try only too late to dream spin... 

<div align="center">*Directly into the next dream: (Dream #3: 4/25/07 - 4/26/07)*</div>

...So, now I'm lying in bed waking up. (I hadn't noticed at the time but, my head was on the opposite end of the bed then I normally sleep). I see my still-turned-on TV through my mostly-closed eyes. It's distracting so I close my eyes all the way to try to drift back to sleep. But I can still see the TV. I can't close my left eye tight enough to completely block my view of the TV screen. The TV just turned off by itself. No wait, it's still on but the screen has gone black. Perhaps the cable box went out? I lean up to see the digital clock on the cable box and the display is screwed up. Yup, the cable box gave up the ghost and needs to be reset again. I look over at my alarm clock and its digital display was screwed up too. Only the two outer segments were glowing. The others are completely dead.

"What the hell?" I pinch my nose closed and can breathe just fine. "Ah, your classic false awakening", I say with glee and a smile  :smiley: 

I realize that I'm naked but what the hell, I'm dreaming. Let them kiss my @ss if they don't like it. I say Dream Girl's (DG) name as I walk through the doorway out of my room and step into the hallway. The house is much different than in real life. The only lighting is the brilliant moon light breaching every window. I decide to explore this place and let DG's quest be secondary. There's too much to see here and plenty of rooms to explore. Perhaps one of these doors conceals her presence from me at the moment. "Which one to unwrap first?", I ponder then select one. "No, how about this one!" As I enter, I say DG's name again. This room's a bit bland and uneventful. I think I'll move on.

I examine some of the intricately relief-carved furniture in the living room. Every piece a work of art. The quality is superb. There's several different dressers and other chests-of-drawers. I walk up to a heavy wooden dresser bearing unparalleled craftsmanship. Its drawers are rather short, maybe only a few inches tall. I open the top drawer to reveal several intricate tassels. They are large for what they are and each is crowned with a very fancy sterling silver fitting in different filigree styles. I pick one up to get a look and feel. These babies must be worth a fortune.

I peek through a few more drawers then select another door. I say DG's name yet again as I pass through the threshold into the next room. Again, a boring room. I look out between the curtains to try to orient myself but quickly realize that it's no use. Neither the home nor the neighborhood reassembly their real-life counterparts. The neighbor's yard has a bunch of vehicles in it. There's even an orange front end from an old U-Haul truck leaning up against a tree.

I return to the living room and head for a different room. As I approach another bedroom, I bump and chip some fine details in a piece of fancy furniture in the living room. After a few moments of trying to cover my mistake, I realize that there's no need to do that; it's only a dream bureau. I enter the room and decide to hang out and explore it in better detail. It's somewhat cluttered and has a bed and small three-drawer-ed night stand. A bunch of other junk is piled and strewn about. From the bag of pot and smoking pipe on the little table, I conclude that this is some one's smoking room - I kind of visualize it being my Dad's. I look through the top drawer and find a large Ziploc bag having several smaller bags inside. Each bag contains a different species of marijuana. Some had up to an ounce. Sweet!

I decide to try smoking pot in an LD (as per SKA's thread) and fill that pipe with some from the bag which was on the table. As I put the lighter up to the bowl I notice that the pot is now small tree leaves and not pot at all. "Damn, that sucks", I say and pull the other bags from the gallon Ziploc. Upon inspection I find those all to be various types of tree danders. None were pot anymore. The beautiful buds were no more. (And I _really_ wanted to see what would happen when I smoke pot in an LD. It's in the name of science I tell you   ::content::  )

I hear some voices coming from outside so I part the blinds and take a gander. I can see a lady talking to two guys. The guys always stay out of my line of sight but I know them to be there. This lady - even though it's night time - is wearing sunglasses. These are no ordinary mirrored shades, though. Her sunglasses are three fancy bathroom medicine cabinet mirrors, large and plainly visible from a distance. I can see her surroundings reflect in the mirrors as she moves about while conversing with the guys. The three changing reflections are pretty cool indeed.

So I now am inspecting the next drawer down in the night table. In a cardboard box on the floor near the table I can see some woodcarvings  - like the kind I do - partially covered with rags. I pull a few out and lay them on the bed. "I want so much to be able to take these back with me from the dream realm", I think to myself, "they're beautiful." I pick one up and check out the detail. I'm looking for awesome new ideas that I may use in my real life carvings. I think I found one, too.

I feel myself starting to awaken and don't even try to spin. I'd hate to swing around and break this carving I'm holding. *Damn*, there was an awesome-looking red and white cedar one still in that box and I really hoped to check it out. 

When I first wrote all of this down this morning I actually began to cry a few times (as I did when I just typed the part about Reggie). The first half of my drive to work was sad. But, when I realized just how wonderful the night's experiences were I became very happy and the entire day today was especially cheerful for me. I felt wonderful all day.

...and now it's my bedtime once again. Sweet dreams...

----------


## Twoshadows

> I give him a huge hug. "Reggie, I miss you. It&#39;s so nice to see you again, my friend." "Mr. Steve", he replies in his distinctly Jamaican accent. He sounds just like his real voice. He continues, "How are you, my friend?" I knew he isn&#39;t real but he felt so solid and it&#39;s wonderful to be "in his presence" again. I was filled with great joy.[/b]



How neat that you got this chance to be with your friend again. 

I had a fairly recent LD where I saw my dad who is dead. And it is so wonderful to be with them and get to hug them again. It feels so real. I feel that LDs are an awesome opportunity to see loved ones who have passed on. Even though we know they aren&#39;t real, there is a nice feeling of contentment that can stay with you even after you wake up.







> I pull a few out and lay them on the bed. "I want so much to be able to take these back with me from the dream realm",[/b]



Oh, I know....if only this were possible.







> I&#39;m looking for awesome new ideas that I may use in my real life carvings. I think I found one, too.[/b]



How totally cool.... You&#39;ll have to carve it and show me.

----------


## Oneironaught

> How neat that you got this chance to be with your friend again.[/b]



That's awesome about your experience of being with your Dad. Yes, it really is great that dreams can provide us with the reviving of old memories and creation of new ones. There seems to be more truth to the old adage that "I'll (You'll) always be with you (me)" than is apparent on the surface. The coolest thing is that he was in my dream last night, too, leading to yet another bout of lucidity. I swear, if he shows up I third time I'm going to do my damnedest to make him my Dream Guide. I could use a DG anyway.

*Chandler's dope. (Dream #?: 4/28/07 - 4/29/07)*
I'm spectating at an event similar to TV's "Ninja Warrior". It's a challenge involving contestants having to clear a difficult obstacle course in the quickest time. The three contestants are on a very high platform. the first part of the course is to scale down a sheer wall peppered with things to grab on to. The contestant in the middle is a customer of mine (in real life), Donald. Some years ago, he lost usage of his left arm in a motorcycle accident (also, in real life).

When the starter pistol goes off, Donald goes whipping down the sheer wall like a bat out of hell! I can't recall the rest of the course but, when it's over, Donald ranks second place. Not bad for some one with a bum arm. I'm standing there to congratulate him and to express how impressed I am with his ability to maneuver so gracefully. I pat him on the back and give him a proud bear hug.

I'm now traveling down the road as passenger in/on some sort of vehicle. I'm unaware of its nature. In the opposite lane comes Reggie! He's riding a bicycle and we pass in the road. He doesn't notice me and I assume he's headed to work, for some reason. I immediately think, "Hey, I have to be dreaming!" We pass a sign on the side of the road and I observe it just to ensure that I'm really dreaming (though I had no real doubt, I love to read text in LDs). The sign contains a number of words with double consonants, such as "little", "lesson", "ribbon" and similar. I notice that everywhere there's a double consonant, an extra one is added, as in: "litttle", "lessson" and "ribbbon". I'm somewhat intrigued by this and remain in a moderately low level of lucidity. I know I'm dreaming and I do "lucid things" but don't take it to the fullest.

My ride reaches our destination. We're back at the scene of the obstacle course and I'm with Rachael of TV's "Friends". Monica and Phoebe are assembling the sheer wall obstacle so that we can all practice on it. When Rachael and I reach the top of the starting platform where the other two women are now waiting, I try to read the instruction manual and attempt to make a handwritten copy to see if I can. The text is too fleeting to perform my experiment.

Chandler (also from the show "Friends") is there and hands me his bag of pot and a pipe to fill. I grab the bag and begin to reach inside then... the dream ends.

Come see me tonight, Reggie, you and I need to have a little talk: be my DG, pleeeeease  ::bigteeth::

----------


## packmania

Haha sounds like your brain doesn&#39;t want you smoking weed&#33; I&#39;d definately like to try it in a dream some time. You&#39;re on a roll these days, congratulations&#33;   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oneironaught

> _Originally posted by packmania_
> *Haha sounds like your brain doesn&#39;t want you smoking weed&#33; I&#39;d definately like to try it in a dream some time.*



Yeah, I know. Damn [email protected] brain stole my weed twice now  ::content::  Nice to see you again, packmania; you haven&#39;t been around much lately.

*EDIT*: Huh, I just realized: The night of the dream *Reggie, I love you man. (Dream #2: 4/25/07 - 4/26/07)* was not my first night of two distinctly different LDs in the same night.  That honor goes to a few entries above that: *Bill & the pre-dawn beer offer: AKA, the marathon (Dream #2: 3/24/07 - 3/25/07)*, (unless I missed others in my paper journal). I can&#39;t believe I hadn&#39;t noticed that sooner.

----------


## packmania

Yeah i&#39;ve had a bunch of exams on at uni... That kinda sucks up most of my mental energy.

----------


## Oneironaught

I had an LD a few days ago but I've been too lazy to post it. I figured I would tonight if nothing else exciting happened (dream-wise) before then. But then last night, Holy crap! I had at least 4 separate LDs in which I was lucid from start to finish. I kind of awoke between them but lied there without opening my eyes or moving and was able to re-enter REM and continue dreaming lucidly. I actually stumbled upon and used this technique - _long_ before I knew anything about LDing - to re-enter dreams, influence dreams and perform dream control. Anyway, I combined that with a series of techniques before going to bed + WBTB, WILD...

I've logged a detailed account of 7 distinctly different dreams from last night, plus a dream re-entry and continuation. I have 14-15 pages of dream material from last night! I was a dream machine. I just need to figure out how to condense it for posting. I'll add it in here later. Damn I'm excited  ::banana::  

On a side note: My brother D was in several of those dreams and I told him they were only dreams and he seemed to be well aware of that. In fact, he's a very common DC for me. I really need to ask him to be my dream guide. It's been staring me in the eye for years now and I just never enlisted his guide services. And since Reggie has been a no-show lately...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So, I'm still waiting for this dream that you make seem so amazing...

----------


## Oneironaught

> So, I'm still waiting for this dream that you make seem so amazing...



It's actually a sequence of dreams and, I know. [lame excuse]I've been so busy/lazy doing other things.[/lame excuse] I'll type it this evening, I promise  :Cool:  

I'm just impressed with myself that I was able to squeeze off 4 LDs in a row (after 3 well-recalled non-lucids no less), using a technique I used as a child to extend dreams and perform dream control but I've since moved away from doing it for some reason. I have no idea why. No wait, I do know why. The method is simply to lie there thinking about the dream I just exited without moving or opening my eyes at all. Just lie there and "force" myself to drift back asleep whilst thinking about what I want to do next (in this case, lie there thinking about dreaming and recognizing it as a dream).

The reason I've drifted away from doing that is: 1) alarm clocks, 2) it seems like I'm too awake to be able to go back to sleep so I usually just open my eyes and fully awaken and 3) I usually like to roll over and log the previous dreams into my paper journal.

But on the night in question, I happen to awaken way before the alarm that I set after doing the "Wake Back To Bed" method and trying to WILD. The WILD worked like a charm and so did the three bouts of lying there motionless with eyes closed (which can be tricky, as the first instinct is to open the eyes and move upon awakening).

Another thing that impressed me about the night is that the four lucids _began_ as lucid dreams. I didn't suddenly realize I was dreaming - I knew I was in a dream from the very beginning to the very end all four times. That's very rare for me.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> The method is simply to lie there thinking about the dream I just exited without moving or opening my eyes at all. Just lie there and "force" myself to drift back asleep...



I've done that before in the past. But not knowing about lucid dreams, it wasnt the same. I've successfully fallen back into the same dream but just not having a knowing LD.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I've done that before in the past. But not knowing about lucid dreams, it wasnt the same. I've successfully fallen back into the same dream but just not having a knowing LD.



The exact same for me. Long before I knew anything about it being possible to be awake during dreams, I would do that but I'd always go back into the dream non-lucidly. I'd perform my planned action but never _knowing_ I was dreaming during said dream. Dream control sans lucidity.

*Alright*, here's the first section. This is the first three - the non-lucid one's. I'm still working on the rest but, it's getting late. You can't dream if you're not sleeping so I'll have to finish the rest tomorrow.

The following 7 dreams occurred 2 nights ago. The night began with the listening to of an induction MP3 by Godlight, twice through. The first three are non-lucid. The final four took place following an alarm clock wake around 5 ¼ hours after falling asleep. I stayed awake - but remained in bed, lying down fairly motionless in the dark and forcing myself to stay conscious - for about 10 minutes or so. I then sealed the deal with your standard WILD.

I awoke at the conclusion of all 4 LDs and during one. I was able to remain still and focus on continuing to dream during each awakening. It took a little while in each case (I was about to give up one of the times) but, I drifted right into the next and managed to re-enter the one that was disturbed and see it through to fruition.

I entered each of the lucid dreams fully aware that I was dreaming and maintained lucidity all the way through to the end (no RCs, no question or doubt at any point) which is a huge leap in my dreaming proficiency. Oddly, I never once thought about the lucid tasks Ive been trying to accomplish. Thats kind of a 
shame but, maybe it worked out for the better.

Anyway, Ill summarize most of it because its _very_ long and possibly quite boring. In other words, my typical post.

*Tongue Cutter (Dream #1: 5/15/07  5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

The guy who has his office in a mobile home across the street is p!ssed because his wife left him. I walk across the street to see him for some reason. There are cars parked all over his lawn, tearing up the grass. I go inside and hes standing there telling all his buddies about how she did him wrong. 

There are pictures of him and her  both together and separately  on the wall above his desk. Some of the photos are pretty risqué. I really dont think they ought to be displayed so prominently at his place of business. He tells how she threatened him by holding a swastika (but I know he meant throwing star) up to his abdomen, pressing up under his rib cage. He puts his finger up under my sternum to demonstrate.

He points to one of the framed photos on the wall. Its of his face and shows him holding a small nugget of her feces on his tongue with a pair of needle-nosed pliers [where the heck did that dream image come from?]. As I look at it, the photo transforms into a video, which zooms in closer to his mouth. The needle-nose pliers becomes a pair of wire cutters. He grabs the tip of his tongue with the cutters and twists. I know hes about to cut the end of his tongue off and I look away.

Im thinking, No wonder your wife left you. Youre a freakin idiot, you moron.



*Cracked Jack (Dream #2: 5/15/07  5/16/07)* 
Im somehow riding a bike with my Dad by sitting on his knees and pedaling. His legs are straight out like maybe theyre up on the handlebars? 

From the side door of his van, were unloading his stuff and putting it on to either a semi trailer or a U-Haul-type box truck. He hands me his little guitar amp to load and I notice the plastic input jack is broken. I mention something about my having pulled that jack from another amp to fix his.

*The Club (Dream #3: 5/15/07  5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

Ive started some sort of club  the type of which never became clear  with Dyno [I guy whom I know from another site I used to frequent. We started a club at that site in real life]. Im just getting done rounding up the dues. One member hands me his last $10 then Dyno pays his $20. I plan on having a contest where some member wins this $30 and maybe a little more.

My Dad is here as well.

When Dyno goes off to do other things I start thinking about how I should appoint a club treasurer to handle the finances and keep track of club income and expenses. I also consider other ways to make it a real club and how to keep the members more informed about club goings-on with better communication. I can help make this club last for decades

*To be continued tomorrow...*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your first dream went from disgusting to... twisted and disgusting. I hate having dreams that are just so weird, there's no explination as to where the ideas or thoughts come from.

----------


## Oneironaught

*Cont’d*
<O:p</O:p
*Math Class/Dave W. (Dream #4: 5/15/07 – 5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

I’m standing outdoors in front of a classroom door, amongst a small crowd of strangers, waiting for the bell to ring. “Hey, it’s Dave W!” [Dave was the real-life leader of a blues/R&B band I drummed for around 1998 – 2000.] “Dave!”, I exclaim in a surprised manner as I pat his left shoulder. “Steve” he says, “What are you up to today?” In a sarcastic tone I reply: “Ah, a little math, a little English, writing… You know, school crap."
<O:p</O:p

I’m holding two joints and two cigarettes for some reason. I’ve got the two joints tucked behind my left ear. Dave asks me if I can get some pot for him so I have a sidebar with a schoolgirl I know to be my dealer. I speak closely to her ear and she to mine. She says she’d get it for me but I’d have to do the deal because she doesn’t want it in her house. Dave asks for a cigarette so I give him one.
<O:p</O:p

Inside the classroom now, the girl is still with me and I pull her onto a bed that’s just inside the door, to the right. Next thing I know [this is bad], she’s “playing” with some guy who sitting on a chair on the other side of the doorway. I snatch her back towards the bed. As she stands there, she now has no shirt on and I begin sucking on her breasts. She looks over her shoulder and pulls away from me, saying that the teacher is coming. I look over and sure enough, here she comes. Darn.
<O:p</O:p

I remember that, in most of my dreams about being back in school, I always have a hard time remembering my schedule, locker combination, what class is next, etc… So, I try to figure out what class this is. The room is very oddly set-up and doesn’t really resemble a classroom at all. The mid point is marked by a wall of bookshelves that extend for half of the width of the room. The front half of the room houses the teacher’s desk and a few rows of church pews. I first think it may be an English class but realize that it’s a math class.
<O:p</O:p

I’m now standing with my brother, D. I tell him that this is a dream. I suggest that we should go do something somewhere. We walk past the bookshelves and between the back two rows of pews, where there’s room to spin. An attempt at spinning to produce a new, random scene failed me. We walk up past the front row and near the teacher’s desk and try again. The teacher sits at her desk and watches as we spin.
<O:p</O:p

The dream fades and I feel myself lying in bed. I can hear the real world outside and feel the weight of my body. Motionless, and with my eyes remaining closed, I try to WILD for a while and …
<O:p</O:p

*The Switchbox (Dream #5: 5/15/07 – 5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

Some one brings in a black plastic switchbox. I want to show some guys how to take it apart and get it back together. I remove the front plate and set it down. When I do, the faceplate transforms from palm-sized to several feet long. Through the holes in the plastic are visible the torsos of about four guys with their shirts off. I think it’s the guys who I’m doing the demo for. One of them is radio/TV show host, Glenn Beck. His belly is pasty white.
<O:p</O:p

I pull the cover off of the guys and suddenly – for some reason – they are standing there naked. The faceplate restores to its original size. I demonstrate how to align the switches with the plastic knobs on the faceplate but have a hard time lining things up at first. Then, some one says: “Don’t worry about putting it back together. Screw them if they can’t take a joke.”
<O:p</O:p

I notice my brother, D, standing and leaning against the wall. He seems startled by the fact that the guys are nude. I walk over to him and tell him not to worry because it’s all a dream. We can do anything we want and it won’t matter because it’s only a dream. He responds by casually saying, “I know it’s a dream. I can tell with no problem.” “Let’s go out and do something fun”, I respond.
<O:p</O:p

The dream fades and I do the same thing as when the last dream ended and am able to re-enter the theme of the “Switchbox” dream but the scenery has changed a bit:
<O:p</O:p

*According to Jim (Dream #5 &#189;: 5/15/07 – 5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

I’m standing in a backyard. It belongs to Jim from the TV show “According to Jim”. For some reason, he’s just thrown the switchbox away in the dumpster in his yard. I begin to dig for it as I pick past garbage that’s piled on top.
<O:p</O:p

Jim’s wife’s sister came out and…, …something about the satellite dish that’s on a low pole in their back yard. (I forget the details)
<O:p</O:p

Dream ends and I’m still conscious but again feel myself awake in the bed. Same as before:
<O:p</O:p

*The clay brickyard (Dream #6: 5/15/07 – 5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

I’m in some one’s grassy back yard. There’s a guy making shapes out of white clay-like material. Next to him is a short wall of the material. I ask what it is and he tells me it’s what he uses to make the molds. He says “It’s the same stuff they make sausage out of.” [OK, whatever?]
<O:p</O:p

I reach down and touch it and notice its texture. It feels just like you’d expect pure sodium to feel like, soft and waxy. He cakes the stuff around the objects he just shaped and feeds them through the long, low furnace he’s got in the grass. I walk around the far end to watch as the pieces emerge from the furnace. A kid is playing near there.
<O:p</O:p
As the pieces reach the end I can see them being pressed into bricks by a set of mechanical metal arms. When they finally come all the way out of the other end and the molds break away, I can see that they are actually fancy nameplates. I assume they are a custom set for some family. The kid reads off the names as they become visible. Each measures about 2” x 10” x &#189;”.
<O:p</O:p

Dream ends and I do the same thing again:
<O:p</O:p

*The Hospital (Dream #7: 5/15/07 – 5/16/07)*<O:p</O:p

I’m suddenly floating a few feet above the ground, carrying my brother, D, in the manner that Superman carries some one he rescues. We’re headed off to find something to do (again). I tell him that, since this is a dream, we can dive into the shallow ditch of water right there and we’ll end up somewhere else. [I think I got this Twoshadow’s DJ. Or maybe it was Moonbeam’s? Anyway, I got the same result as she.] I set him down and we take our dive and flop onto the ground. I see D hit the ground face first and kind of bounce out of the puddle. I quickly calm him and pick him up again and float around. I try to gain altitude but have a hard time doing so.
<O:p</O:p

I tell him to put his arms out and we spin. Nothing. Again. Nothing. Again: Now I’m in the hallway of a hospital. [I forget if D is still with me or not].
<O:p</O:p

I decide that it’s time to finally have some fun. I pass a lady on a gurney. Her face is wrapped in bandages. I yank the bandages off and say something like “Peek-a-boo!” and laugh.
<O:p</O:p

I walk into various rooms and mess with patients, knowing full well that this is all a dream. I enter a room with a young boy. His Dad is visiting him. The boy is waiting for the doctor so has his shirt off. I grab his bandages and rip them off then tease him about it. He’s got toys that he’s playing with. I grab one of his darts and throw it at his chest. He sits there with the steel tip stuck into his chest but only seems mildly annoyed. I don’t feel like being used as a dart board myself so I grab the darts I can see his Dad reaching for. I pick up any other darts I see lying around then decide to move on.
<O:p</O:p

I leave the room and continue down the hall then realize that this is the pediatric floor. I go to another floor. [I see the elevator door open but I think I just appeared on another floor.] The next floor was pretty curious. I goofed around a bit more then walked through a lab that was stocked with test equipment and lizards in cages. I assume the lizards to be there for extraction of some sort of anecdote or some other medical essence.
<O:p</O:p

The next room I come upon is littered with snakes. Snakes of all sizes and colors are draped across the shelves, desks, equipment and floor. Some were in tanks but most were loose. I feel no concern as I walk through the room checking things out. I just think “Well, that’s careless of people to just leave all the snakes out like this.”
<O:p</O:p

…
<O:p</O:p

*Well*, like I said, they aren’t the most exciting stories to tell but the real joy I got out of the night’s succession of dreams was the fact that I had so many lucid dreams, never had to question reality or perform any sort of RC and that I was lucid from start to finish in those dreams. Most of those were summaries including the “highlights.”
<O:p</O:p

Sadly, even though I was lucid for so long, I didn’t take much control over the dreams. I mainly let the dreams unfold and observed the world around me. I did take charge a number of times but never really made control a priority at any point. I’m not sure if that was as choice I made of if I just wasn’t at full faculty. Either way, I enjoyed every moment of it.

----------


## Psylocibin

I liked it.

Human nature is the explanation of where sick and twisted thoughts come from. I say, embrace both good and evil.  :Cool:

----------


## Oneironaught

Well, 9 days later and no new LDs so I guess I'll post one from 4 nights before the last one I posted. It, too, is one during which I had lucidity but really didn't exercise much more than minimal control and conducting of the dream plot. I'm not sure whether I just enjoyed the moment (well, of course I _did_ but, you know what I mean) or if, perhaps, I wasn't lucid enough to break the flow and do "fun things" or "lucid things" to further my skill level. 

Alright, fine, I'll tell the non-lucid one before it first:

*The Informer (Dream #1: 5/11/07 - 5/12/07)* 
I'm working on the top floor of a 2-story building. The boss is off to the side talking to a potential client or friend of his.

A short, bald guy who's painted blue (or green) appears near me suddenly. He's come to tell us stuff. The boss sees him and tells the client about him. He talks about the colored fellow like he's just another employee and is recommending him to the client.

A moment or two later, the weird dude appears again and I know he wants to talk to the boss. Since the boss is busy with someone else, he goes and stands in a somewhat darkened corner of the room. I notice how he slowly becomes transparent until I can only see the background and a vague shape of him. It's much like active camouflage and has the light warpage like that caused by hot-on-cool air or vapors.

When the boss takes a break from talking to the client, I tell him that the other guy is waiting to see him. I point to the corner, where the outline of the guy is fading still. We can barely make out his shape now. The boss goes over to him and they talk briefly before the weird dude completely vanishes.

The boss goes over to the potential client and informs him that the guy has just died and can no longer do the job. They both are visibly saddened. The boss sits down at his desk and begins to cry. I console him but I cry as well, probably more than he does. I can really empathise with his anguish.

I turn on a little TV on his desk. I then notice that the screen is such that it may be viewed from either the front or rear. I find that quite odd and unusual and point it out to the boss, who is also impressed by the state of the art technology.

I have to urinate and ask the boss to hurry up with whatever we're doing so I can go downstairs and relieve myself. I'd hate to just walk off and be rude but, damn, me 'gotsta' p!ss! After screwing around for a bit longer, I awaken and have to go take a p!ss.


*This* is another boring dream. No adventure, no majestic flights, just plain ole' living, slightly modified. Back to bed:

*The Yard Man (Dream #2: 5/11/07 - 5/12/07)* 
I'm at my Grandma's (Mom's Mom) home. It bears no resemblance to her real life home. I'm on the couch. To my left is a sliding glass door that overlooks the back yard. The back yard is long and most of it is on a downward slope - away from the house - until it drops out of sight. I think my two brothers are both out there. Grandma sits next to me on the couch and asks what I want to get for lunch. After she names off a few fast food restaurants, I believe I've chosen Steak 'n' Shake.

The thin, fit yard man comes in saying he's done cutting the yard and asks to be paid now. Grandma asks how much she owes and the guy replies, "What's it worth to you?". I'm thinking $35 but she says something like: "I don't know. How about the $75 we agreed on?" He comes back with "How about $90? Can you please do $90 because the back yard is so large?" Grandma caves in and pays him his $90.

The guy gets paid and takes off. When I walk over to the glass door, I notice that the yard isn't cut at all. The front yard may be but the back is untouched by blades of any sort. I tell Grandma that she should have stuck to her guns and that she should have waited until the job was done before paying. My brother, D, and I decide to go try to hunt the guy down and make him either give the money back or come back and finish the job.

D and I are now in a shopping mall. He's to my right as we traverse the halls. I'm floating several feet above the ground with my legs folded "Indian-style". I realize that I'm naked, wearing only a bath towel around my waist. As I float partially above a fountain in the middle of the mall isle, I tell D that I'd better not let the towel fall off or I'll be charged with indecent exposure or public nudity. I cinch the towel a little tighter.

As we continue through the mall, we reach an open, outdoor transition somehow. To the left is a fenced-in area with a body of water; a pond maybe. There is a gate in the fencing. The yard guy is nowhere around so we continue around to the right.

At some point here, I become aware that I'm dreaming in a very casual, matter-of-fact manner. I just allow the dream to forge its own path while I observe, make a few comments and exercise only minimal control: 

As we cross over a series of short walls, I look over to D and say, "Have you noticed how much some of the textures in this dream world look a lot like video game graphics?" He stated that he did, as he looks over in my direction. I warn him: "Whoa, yo better watch your head", as we approach a low beam that must be ducked under.

[In a fallacy of logic that only became apparent after I awoke, I made the following comments:] I say to D, "You know what's really amazing? You and I are each dreaming and in a dream world yet, we are both able to see the same things. We're both able to traverse the same terrain without blunder." He seems to agree that we're in some sort of a dream-sharing event. [I completely failed to recognize him as merely being a DC]

We pass back by - or through - the fenced-off water area. There's a small group of people there now. One is standing nears the water's edge. The water is very blue and beautiful and a small whirlpool resides near shore. The whirlpool finally weakens and dissolves, allowing me to see the fish swimming around in the shallow water. The shore and water bed are now composed of what appears to be blocks of cork.

D and I find our way into a bedroom somehow. It appears to be a little girl's room. She, a girlfriend of hers, and some guy are in there.

I, still floating with folded legs, am kind of in back and to the left of D. I'm trying to conceal the fact that I'm sifting through the girl's dresser drawers (because I love to explore in LDs. I really like seeing what kinds of items I'll find in cabinets, drawers, boxes, etc...). D helps provide cover for me, though we're actually out in plain view.

I find a drawer with some small files, torch tip cleaners, and other fine tools, which I've begun to bunch into a cluster so I can stuff them in my pockets. I'm going to bring something back from the dream world _some_ day  ::D:  

A little girl comes up from my right side and tells me to "go to the bathroom, please". I can see the bathroom straight ahead of me, in back of and to the (my) right of the guy who is there. D and I passed by that way when we entered the room. I tell the little girl that I don't have to go to the bathroom but she asks again. I figure she and the others just want me to stop stealing her stuff. 

I look the guy straight in the eye and say "Well, this is a dream. There's one of two things going on here: Either there's something special in that bathroom or you guys are trying to trick me so you can trap me in there. You can't hurt me so, what the hell?"

As I head for the rest room I end up waking up. I really wish I could have gone and seen what was in there.

I only now noticed that the first dream of the night ended because I had to use the real-life bathroom and it manifest itself as part of the dream. In this one, I was about to enter a bathroom when I awoke. The only obvious difference is that - this time -I didn't really have to pee: in the dream _or_ reality. I wonder if there's any kind of connection that caused me to awaken at that point in dream 2 or if it was pure coincidence.

----------


## Oneironaught

And voila'! I complain about 9 days without any satisfaction and I receive an LD last night. On that note, I'm tired of being broke. *Sits patiently waiting for large sums of money to drop in his lap*...

...*Still waiting*...

*Finger crying (Dream #2: 5/25/07 - 5/26/07)* 
I'm driving down the road and come across a police car over on the right shoulder. Its siren and lights are on so I conclude that they're trying to clear the road for other police to come through. The shoulder is rather small and cut even more narrow by a ditch. Rather then risk pulling into the ditch, I pull into a small parking lot next to where the cop car is.

I can see two perps in the back seat of the police car. As more police cars arrive, they form a barricade across the road. The criminals get out of the police car and approach mine. One has a knife; the other - maybe a gun. The guy with the knife tries to threaten me with it so I back my car up against the building. I turn off my ignition and turn on my headlights to show the police that I'm not here to cause any trouble. I'm a mere passer-by.

A few moments later, I crank my car and begin to pull out and ease into the road. At first I worry that leaving my lights on like that may kill my battery but the vehicle cranks with only slight hesitation. As I begin down the road, the criminal with the knife comes running up beside my car and to the driver's door. In real life, my driver's-side window sometimes takes awhile to go up because there's something wrong with the motor. I fear it may not go up in time but the window works fine, sealing shut just as the guy reaches position. I continue off.

I'm now standing in a flea market, near a booth that sells guns and gun accessories and possibly other weaponry. It's a small booth and the owner seems to be away. Perhaps he's gone to the bathroom or something. This must be very close to where the cop incident just took place because - sure enough - here comes that psycho with the knife again. The cops rush in and whisk him away before he can cause any trouble.

I'm standing in back of the counter (to avoid the crazy knife-wielder) and a customer comes up. He seems to have the impression that I work there so, to offset that notion, I slowly drift around to the front of the counter as he's talking to me. The teen-aged customer puts a case on the counter. It's one of those black plastic injection-molded cases like what power tools and socket sets come in. He opens it and removes a novelty-shaped ratchet from within.

He begins taking it apart to show me that it's really a gun disguised as a ratchet. A small metal piece falls out onto the counter and he says that's an important piece that's required for it to fire. I think that that's an awful lot of work to go through just to reload the thing with one bullet. For a moment, I wonder if he's going to try to shot me (after all, I've just been threatened by an insane knife man three separate times in the past few minutes) but, since we're in a crowded flea market, I let the concern slip away. I ask what he paid for it and if he could get me one so I'd have it for protection.

When the real owner shows up, he and the customer begin talking about the novelty gun and I slip around to the far end of the counter. I sit in a chair and pull out a change purse. I dig through the change purse to try to scrape up money to buy one of those guns. Oddly, I find a few fingers still attached to each other at the webbing - but separated from a hand - in the change purse. As I dig through it, more fingers materialize.

Well, that's odd. I must be dreaming. I hold my nose closed and can breathe just fine. Yes, I am dreaming!

Rather than go along with the dream plot -as I did the last two lucid nights - I decide it's prime time for doing something worth while. I step out into an open area and the first thing that pops into my mind (it couldn't be the lucid task of the month or something another member suggested I should do: you know who you are) is Dream Girl. I'll try giving DG the rose again. [See earlier posts if you wonder what I'm talking about.]

I assume the flying position and lift off. As I get farther and higher, I notice how vividly I can feel the wind and the sensation of moving at great velocity. The aerial view is beautiful and bursting with bold, vivid coloring. The green of the trees and blue of the nearby body of water makes for a breathtaking scene. I decide to go above the clouds with the [email protected] intention of going into outer space. As I break the cloud cover, I look down and see how the world view is partially obscured by the white, wispy clouds. It's an amazing sight but surely I'll have better luck finding DG on terra firma so I decide to descend closer to the ground for a better look. I choose a flight level of around 50 feet above ground.

I notice a patch of large yellow flowers near a utility pole and swoop down to grab one. I mis-grab and damage the flower. When I look around for another nice one I realise that that was the nicest one - the specimen I just ruined. Oh well.

I go over to my left, where a bunch of tall shrubbery is growing. I'm having a hard time gaining altitude again and get caught up in the brush. I work my way back out just as I notice a few weird vehicles coming down the road. It's dark now and I see only their headlights as I scurry off to the opposite side of the road and hide behind a concrete object in front of a small building. I believe there's a flag pole there as well.

The first two vehicles - long, narrow, tapered cars almost like dragsters - pass by but the third one pulls off to the part I'm hiding and turns off his ignition and lights. As he gets out of the car I work my way around the building in order to avoid being spotted and confronted.

As I circle the building, I hear on a radio that a mistake was made and the (insert name of no-name band here) band is not playing tonight. It's The Eagles who are booked to play tonight. I now notice that the building is lighted and a man stands near the front door. He seems distraught, for he's the one who made the advertising error and now there's no cars in the parking lot. No one has come to see The Eagles play in his bar. He shouts out in vain: "I'm sorry, It's not (band name, which I forget) who's playing here tonight; it's The Eagles." I continue walking on by.

I find myself in an abandoned warehouse. I sense that DG is with me but I never actually see her. We walk up to a plywood wall that's falling apart. I can see that there are crates and other large metal boxes in the next room. It's kind of dark in there so I grab hold of the plywood and lean in to see if anyone is in there before I try to enter. I put too much pressure on the wall and the section I'm holding on to falls down.

I turn to DG but she's not there. She seems to have wondered off. I backtrack to find her and see some one coming around from behind some stacked crates. I expect DG but, am surprised to find some guy come into view. He has a friend with him. I ask if they've seen DG and describe her to them. They each give me a look and suggest that she's probably gone into the bathroom. They point towards the restroom door, which is closed.

The guy's desk is in this area and I notice that this section of the place is well-lit and doesn't seem abandoned at all. I spot what appears to be an old game console (one I've never soon and certainly don't have in my collection) on a shelf to the left of the guy's desk. I walk over and pick it up. I realize that it's not a game console and put it back. I sit down on the guy's desk and he sits down in his chair.

I ask what DG may be doing in there and he tells me that she may be "finger crying". "Finger crying?", I ask, "What's that?" He explains that it's when you cry a little bit - not a lot - and it only takes a finger to wipe off the tears. There's only a few tears when you finger cry. That sounds logical - sort of  ::rolleyes::  

I stand up and begin to walk away. After a few steps, I stop and turn around and ask: "Hey, I have a question I want to ask you. You seem to know a lot. Are you my Dream Guide?" [I'd never seen him before so I really didn't "expect" him to be] He looks at me and says: "You know it, Kiddo!" Then he chuckles and continues: "Naw, I'm just kidding" and gives a big grin. I return the warm smile and reach out my right hand. He extends his as well and we shake and nod. He had a firm handshake. I look him in the eye as if to say "Touche'".

I awaken but lie there with my eyes closed, trying to chain another WILD (this dream was the result of a WILD attempt as well). After a few minutes of trying, the Devil himself (the alarm clock) spoke to me and I had to get up and go to work for a few hours.

At least I started my day in a great mood.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, cool lucids.  I'm going to do more than "finger-cry" if I don't get lucid again soon.

Your dreams are amazingly detailed, and you really remember them well.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Wow, cool lucids. I'm going to do more than "finger-cry" if I don't get lucid again soon.
> 
> Your dreams are amazingly detailed, and you really remember them well.



Well, considering you'll be lucid tonight, I can't see wasting the tears  :smiley:  But "finger crying" has to be the stupidest thing I've heard of in a while now. [Edit] I don't know where I got it from.[/Edit]

I always seem to remember my LDs very well. Of course, I make special effort to record them as quickly as possible. They are my most special dreams and I unfailingly treat them as such. Truth be known, the recall of my regular dreams has been pretty weak lately. But, I haven't been as diligent with logging them either so that may have something to do with it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Truth be known, the recall of my regular dreams has been pretty weak lately. But, I haven't been as diligent with logging them either so that may have something to do with it.



Yea I know what you mean; sometimes it doesn't seem worth getting up to record the random stuff my brain comes up with; better to stay in bed and try to make the next dream better.

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...better to stay in bed and try to make the next dream better.



That's where I lose a lot of mine too. I'm often torn between the two options. Recording is fine and all but if it costs you better dreams then you've potentially lost more than you've saved, especially when it's an LD you're missing out on. It's a delicate balance.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That's where I lose a lot of mine too. I'm often torn between the two options. Recording is fine and all but if it costs you better dreams then you've potentially lost more than you've saved, especially when it's an LD you're missing out on. It's a delicate balance.



But not just any LD, and LD about me! Haha  :wink2:

----------


## Psylocibin

> Well, considering you'll be lucid tonight, I can't see wasting the tears  But "finger crying" has to be the stupidest thing I've heard of in a while now.



How about "that's what they make sausages out of"?  ::D:  That one made me laugh out loud. 

One of the weirdest things I've had lately was a mouse standing on its hind legs, telling me the flashlight I was holding was "excellent quality" and that "every victory is just a dead moron waiting to happen". No matter how much I think about that, it just doesn't make sense.  :Confused:

----------


## Oneironaught

> How about "that's what they make sausages out of"?  That one made me laugh out loud.



That _is_ pretty silly.





> "every victory is just a dead moron waiting to happen".



Now that's funny. It'd make a good bumper sticker.

But really, mice know their sh!t when it comes to flashlights. I'd listen to him if I were you  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

In a manner reminiscent of my woodcarvings, I had the weird experience of going to sleep and performing WILD and becoming lucid last night. The oddity is that I did that _during_ a dream.

 
I wasn't just "dreaming that I had an LD". I had an actual LD but the world I entered from and the world I returned to was the dream world. But I definitely knew I was dreaming. The feeling of a nested LD was pretty awesome. The funny thing is that when I "awoke" (false awakening, of course) back into the original dream, I was convinced that it was real life even though physical laws were being broken continually. That's typical of a FA but, I even reflected back on the short LD _during_ the following non-lucid portion of the dream. 

I thought it was pretty damn cool. I'll fill in the details later.

----------


## Moonbeam

I had a lucid dream within another dream once, then woke back up into the first dream.  That was weird.  I look forward to reading about yours.

----------


## Oneironaught

I had two lucid segments last night but, I'll first get to the dream I talked about last time.

*Caravan at the beach (Dream number ?: 6/3/07 - 6/4/07)* 
I'm living near a beach in a world where things are not as they seem to be - something like the ignorant masses theme of the movie ÆonFlux. On the surface, everything seems normal but there is a secret that they don't want us to know about.

At some point I'm in a warehouse where a guy is dumping bins of donated used Boy Scout and OA sashes into a larger bin. I'm one of a group of people who are here to sort them out. It isn't until the girl I'm with and I grab an armful and sit down at our sorting table that I realise what they are. "That's a lot of Scout sashes", I think.

I approach and enter a home that I know to be a church. I take what I believe to be an after-school nap. I lie down and try to WILD from the fully awake state. It doesn't take too long before I find myself asleep and lucid. 

I'm standing on the beach watching as a caravan of 1/3 scale cars comes slithering onto the scene. They weave and curve as if they were a snake and follow closely behind one another as if tied together like a train. The leader is a sinister-looking guy traveling on foot.

From the beginning of this dream in a dream, I was lucid and amazed that I was able to successfully WILD from the full waking state.

I closely observe the cars and their conductor. The movement of the whole entourage feels threatening and I quickly dodge as they turn and head in my direction, even though I knew I was asleep. I just thought I was sleeping in some weird church at the beach.

[I awaken from the LD and return to the original dream]

I head out of the church while reflecting back at how weird the LD seemed. I hope nobody sees me leaving because I don't want them thinking that I was in there stealing things.

As I walk outside I wonder how I could have gotten here because there's a tall chain-link fence that surrounds the place. I try to fly up but can't quite get enough altitude to clear the fence. I then notice that the fence does not go all the way around but, only goes part of the way around.

I sense a threat coming and begin to flee. It's those who don't want people to know the truth of this world. That truth is the secret to the reality of the nature of the world [that truth, I now know, is that I was in the dream world]. I feel pursued and even catch a glimpse of them in the distance behind me.

I'm now in another warehouse where my real-life boss has some sort of a dough machine. Some people in the serving room are playing with fancy chewing gun that has images in it. It's made like the clay beads with stacked colors that form pictures and designs when cut into linear segments. A lady and her daughter show me how the pictures are able to be stretched and distorted by squeezing and pulling on the gum.

I go to the church again. Well, not the same church. Services are taking place so I have a seat near the back. While the preacher is preaching, some people start singing a song (I think it was "Show me the way to go home" but, I don't remember for sure). I comment about how rude they are being for disturbing services and making a scene like that. I somehow end up shooting people birds and causing services to come to an abrupt halt.

A fight beaks out and a guy starts attacking another with PK energy. He moves his fist in a pounding motion which, in turn, causes an invisible force to deliver devastating blows to the guy under attack. He never makes physical contact yet is able to beat the guy to death. I can see a dotted outline where the force hits the victim.

When the final blow is delivered, the attacker grabs the corpse and sucks the energy from it. He then becomes ill with power and begins vomiting all over the place. The upchuck session is violent and very dangerous to be around.

A girl and I escape by slipping between a refrigerator and the wall in the kitchen and out through a crack that opens to the beach outside. We have to climb across a hot stove to do so. She struggles for a moment and manages to clear the hot tea kettle that's steaming away on a stove burner.

On the beach is a gathering of people who seem to be there for some sort of party or other event. I feel a hint of concern that my pursuers may spot me out here but the thought soon fades, as does the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool "WILD within a dream".  :smiley: 

I have had that happen twice. It's funny because when you are lucid you don't seem to realise how strange the dream part was that you are thinking was real life. Yet each time I was worried about where I had left my body--which was not in bed (like you in the church). Funny stuff, what our mind come up with.....

----------


## Oneironaught

Oh, I didn't know that LDs within a dream were so common. Though, you and Moonbean are far superior in LD skills than I so, I'm not surprised that you have each experienced that phenomena.

When I was young and still living in Maryland (until I was 10) I went to church almost every Sunday. I mainly wanted to go so I could spend the day with my Grandparents and at their house afterwards. When I moved to Florida, I completely quit going. I just don't do it. I did go a _few_ times with friends over the years but, I'm certainly not a "church-goer".

I only mention that because churches and church pews and the like show up in a hell (no pun intended) of a lot of my dreams and I don't know why. I really need to remember that as being a dream sign.

On a (hopefully) unrelated note - A few weeks ago I had a hypnagogic audio hallucination whilst trying to fall asleep. The words I heard plain as day in either a man's or a little child's voice (I know I heard both but I forget which voice said this):

*"Escape my name and scrumptious death."*

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh, I didn't know that LDs within a dream were so common.



Well, I don't know if they are very common--only that that I have had two since beoming lucid a little over a year ago.






> Though, you and Moonbean are far superior in LD skills than I so, I'm not surprised that you have each experienced that phenomena.



And I'm not sure about that either (at least with me). I think you have had a lot more LDs than I have lately.





> hypnagogic audio hallucination



I like the sound of that. I have always called them my "audio dreams". Your way sounds much more impressive.  ::D: 

*




"Escape my name and scrumptious death."



*

That's.....nice.

LOL.....


I have had some really odd hynagogic audio hallucinations (I just had to say that) too, and you have to really wonder where those words/thought come from. I guess from the same strange place our dreams come from.


Yeah, it does sound like you need to try to remember churches as a dream sign. Good luck..... :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have had that happen twice. It's funny because when you are lucid you don't seem to realise how strange the dream part was that you are thinking was real life. Yet each time I was worried about where I had left my body--which was not in bed (like you in the church). Funny stuff, what our mind come up with.....



Hey I had that once, I left my body near some cops, so I was hoping it would be OK!

Gh, your dream went on a long time after you came back from the WILD.

I guess when you have lucid within another dream, somehow you know that you are dreaming, and that's how you get yourself lucid.  It can't be your SC, right, because that's controlling the first dream...the weird depths of the mind, really amazing when you think about it.

----------


## Oneironaught

Very rarely am I made to feel so nervously uncomfortable in my dreams. I overcame that many years ago. However, the following dream from last week gave me a terribly disturbed feeling. It's non-lucid but, since I so rarely feel this morally violated in a dream, I'll post it for grins:

*Meat Puppets (Dream #?: 5/31/07 - 6/1/07)* 
Dad and I approach and knock on the front door of my real-life roommate, W's, home. He lives alone in this house that we've come to visit. He opens the door and welcomes us in as we enter. The lighting is poor and the color palette is largely gray-scale. But not entirely. 

We're at a desk or counter near the kitchen. Dad and I are doing something and W comes walking in with a plastic baggie containing what I at first perceive to be pot. He parts the Ziplock and empties the contents onto the table's surface. I now see that what I thought to be tobacco of the gods was actually hair-like fibers of dried meat, five inches long and straight. If you've ever ripped a piece of beef jerky, you know the fine muscle/meat fibers I describe.

He tells us that it's called "meat puppets" and it's very hard to come by. He looks away as he delicately procures a precious few strands and feeds them into his mouth. I comment that there's a band called The Meat Puppets.

As Dad is reaching over to grab a pinch for himself, I suddenly "remember" that meat puppets is what you call Human flesh when it's prepared to be eaten. I shout to Dad, "No, don't eat that. It's Human flesh." He doesn't care. He follows through with his intentions and puts a moderate amount into his mouth and begins chewing.

I feel very disappointed that my own Father would do something so sinister. He says "It's not that bad. Don't worry about it." As he reaches for a second dose, I slap his hand away a get very insistent: "What the f*ck are you doing? That sh!t is Human flesh. You can't be eating this sh!t; it's wrong."

There's now a computer to his left and in front of me. I go to some website and all that comes up on screen is the sentence [and I'm not making this up] "Soylent Green is people" constructed of white text that scrolled right to left across a solid light gray background. 

This occurs to me to be absolute proof-positive evidence that "meat puppets" is people. I point at the screen and declare to Dad: "See, that sh!t is Human flesh and you can't damn be eating it. Seriously." He is still less than convinced of the true nature of the snack he's been savoring with no remorse.

Just to "prove to me" that there's nothing wrong with the stuff, he picks up the phone and calls information. I can hear the lady's voice, even from a few feet away, but can't make out everything the lady says. Some things just sound like slurs of phonics and vocal utterances. But, I can hear some key parts of her side of the conversation.

Dad says (in a slightly obvious attempt to avoid self-incrimination) something like this: "I've heard that there are some people selling meat puppets around a certain neighborhood here in town." The female voice at the other end says, "Oh, meat puppets!? That stuff is bad. It's a dish prepared of Human flesh that's been a problem around the city lately. If you find out who is selling that dish, make sure to let the authorities know about it because it's highly illegal." I think Dad is sitting there thinking about the situation but still has the urge to indulge a little further in the substance.

I get up feeling very disappointed and walked away. I pass through a living or dining room bearing a black and white, dimly-lit color scheme. W is sitting on a bar or similarly-tall table top. I turn to him as I pass by. "I can't believe you would eat - or even possess - that stuff. Not to mention feed it to me and my Dad."

He doesn't want to hear this sh!t so he starts talking over me. As I talk louder, he gets louder. It's like when a child puts their fingers in their ears and says: "LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA- I CAN'T HEAR YOU -LA-LA-LA-LA..." in a loud obnoxious tone that makes you want to slap the hell out of them.

I begin to notice that the louder I try to speak, the softer and more forced and strained my voice becomes. I get even more frustrated. Why won't he listen to me? Doesn't he understand how bad this all is? How long has he been doing this?

On my way to the front door, I pass through a small bedroom containing no furniture. There is two dogs in here. They are gray in color and have thick, coarse fur with striking detail and definition. They face me - side by side - in the sitting posture. I face them and try to be friendly but they rapidly become very threatening and their eyes have a determined, ethereal appearance. They almost have an aura about them, an almost visible movement like smoke blown through a clear tube.

I back away in a hurry and head for the front door, shouting, "You're going to have to find your own damn ride, Dad. I'm getting the hell out of here." About the time I reach for the doorknob, I awaken.

I woke with an uneasy feeling that I was, luckily, able to shake.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I woke with an uneasy feeling that I was, luckily, able to shake.



Made me uneasy just to read it!  Weird dog reference; I had a bad dream about a dog last night, which is extremely unusual for me.  Dogs are usually benign in my dreams.  I thought maybe it was because I've been trying to hard on the talking-dog task.

(I like The Meat Puppets; I have an album, oh, is it Too High to Die?  Was that just something in your dream, about meat puppets being human flesh, or is that real?)

----------


## Oneironaught

> I like The Meat Puppets



I used to have an enjoy one of their albums as well. I probably still have the cassette tape.





> Was that just something in your dream, about meat puppets being human flesh, or is that real?



It's not real. Not to my knowledge, at least.

----------


## Oneironaught

Another LD ::banana::  Sorry, I just came to brag and shake my "groove thang".

I even talked to an animal but forgot all about the lucid task. I can never remember them damn things when I need to. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough or putting enough importance on them. Hell, I even quit trying my own task. And that one was important to me.

I'll get it and the other one from last week typed up as soon as I get off my @ss.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, you seem to have a lot of DILDs! Any technique to induce them?

----------


## Oneironaught

> Wow, you seem to have a lot of DILDs! Any technique to induce them?



I just try to "obsess" about the notion that I may be dreaming whenever I think about it during the day. Most of my reality checks during the day are focused around observation of the world around me. I try to think about where I am and how I got there.

I'm trying really hard to be able to think about dreaming whenever something "unusual" happens or when I'm in a new situation. It's actually hard to keep proper focus but the intention goes a long way to recognizing things that seem out of place or "strange".

Mind you, I miss _plenty_ of obvious dream signs and dream-like factors in my dreams. But, for me, successful LDing is all about increasing your odds. Overall, keeping the intention to recognize a dream for what it is seems to be my most powerful tool. My second most powerful is WILD.

Then again, I've been doing this for a little over 6 years so that helps too.

My final secret is DreamViews. Let me not take all the credit. The wonderful members of DreamViews have helped me a lot. Sure, I've LDed quite a bit long before I knew anything about this site but DV has really been helping me keep focus since I've joined. 

I had at _least_ 4 dozen LDs in the 6 years before DreamViews but, I've had 20 or more in just the few months I've been here. I've posted most of those I've had while being a member here in my dream journal but, not all of them.

Intention and dedication go a long way towards success.

----------


## Hazel

Thanks for the info! ^_^

----------


## Oneironaught

I should also mention that many of my DILDs ride in on the coattails of failed WBTB/WILD attempts.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I just try to "obsess" about the notion that I may be dreaming whenever I think about it during the day. Most of my reality checks during the day are focused around observation of the world around me. I try to think about where I am and how I got there.
> 
> I'm trying really hard to be able to think about dreaming whenever something "unusual" happens or when I'm in a new situation. It's actually hard to keep proper focus but the intention goes a long way to recognizing things that seem out of place or "strange".
> 
> Mind you, I miss _plenty_ of obvious dream signs and dream-like factors in my dreams. But, for me, successful LDing is all about increasing your odds. Overall, keeping the intention to recognize a dream for what it is seems to be my most powerful tool.



I like how you explained that--because that is pretty much what I do to try to get my lucid dreams. I go through periods where I do this more than at other times. And I do believe that when I do this, I have more LDs to show for it. Sometimes I wonder why I don't try to do this all the time. But I think that it maybe helps to do this in waves. It makes the "trying" more meaningful...or something like that.... :smiley:

----------


## Pirate

wassup with the censors?? ur cuttin us off man
but yea, ma you have a prety interestin mind, and have hd mmuch greater success at LD'n than me.

----------


## Pirate

dude, thats a pretty good technique! you pretty much follow certain mentalities  
that stick with you during conscious during waking hour, so i think thats genius! 
(but doing RCs in public must look wierd :smiley: )

----------


## Oneironaught

> (but doing RCs in public must look wierd)



Haha, I do RCs that aren't noticeable to others around me. My RCs are generally mental activities, such as observation and thought exercises. I do the nose-pinch thing too but, no one ever catches that. Actually, I do that more when I already suspect that I may be dreaming to confirm that I am indeed within a dreamscape.

----------


## Oneironaught

I've been lazy about this lately. This one is from the night after the "Caravan at the beach" dream.

*The Fresh Prince (Dream #?: 6/5/07 - 6/6/07)* 
I awaken in a makeshift bed in a small house right off some campus. I stand up and fold my hand towel-sized decorative handkerchief that I was just using as a bed sheet. I notice there are other students around me and find myself somewhat embarrassed to have woken up here. I know that I didn't sleep here the entire night though, only a few hours before I have to head off for class. The other students here are in their late teens/early twenties so I assume the school to be a college.

This room is dimly-lit and several students are sitting on the floor in front of a console TV, watching a show. A girl is sitting to my right. When I put on my left shoe it takes me several tries to get it tied correctly. Then, when I finally do so, I notice it's on the wrong foot. It's actually the right shoe on the left foot.

Well, after all that trouble tying the darned thing, I'm too embarrassed to take it back off and switch feet so I continue. I can't have this girl thinking I'm a moron. I put the left shoe on my right foot and tie it loosely. When I get out of view I can switch them around real quickly and no one will be the wiser.

Something makes me realize that I'm dreaming. [not sure what]. I stand back up and look over at the girl and in a playful, goofy voice, I say: "I'm dreaming!"

The wall with the television is now gone and I float up and pass through where it once was. Behind me, a large crowd of overweight men begins to appear and marches towards me. They look like very active, fit sumos. Each looks like the other; they are perfect clones.

For some reason the one in the lead starts throwing 1 inch colored gumballs at me. As I'm flying, I turn a round and catch them as they are hurled towards me. "Cool, gum balls!", I say with enthusiasm.

I now notice that he and the others are throwing plastic mesh bags full of gumballs, rather than singles. They are of all colors and packaged probably 50 or more to a bag.

*WBTB. Tried but failed a WILD attempt*

back into the dream...

I'm back in the room where I'd awoken earlier and my shoes are still on the wrong feet. I feel that school will be starting soon so I stand up to head out.

Will Smith, in Fresh Prince attire, is lounging on a bed. I tell him that he should get ready for class. He dismisses my prod and acts like school doesn't matter to him. "I don't care if I miss class or not", he says. This disappoints me somewhat.

I walk into the living room and notice a fellow DreamViews member. We'll just call her "A". I don't stop to talk [shame on me] but instead continue for the front door. I wade through the bustling crowd and, as I near the door, I pass a large guy making eyes towards A. He says her user-name and how he's interested in her. I let him know how I feel about that. [I know exactly where that part of the dream came from but don't bother asking me. I'm not going to tell.]

I walk out of the front door and notice how uncomfortable the shoes feel. As I bend down to swap them around, I realise, "I'm dreaming!". The memory of the shoe incident from the pre-WBTB segment triggers my lucidity.

I walk down a sidewalk that seems familiar, like the one that ran along-side of the fencing around the field of the junior high school I attended in real life. This walkway, too, runs along-side of a tall chain-link fence.

I have no idea why but, I pass a man who is standing naked between the sidewalk and the road. A little further down, I pass another naked, also on the right side of the walk. As I pass, a guy comes running from the opposite direction and tags the nude guy on the right shoulder then runs back from where he came. I find this very odd.

Now, I'm passing a third naked guy, this time in the grass on the left. Near him is a small business building. I can see through the windows that there are some cool new arcade video game machines that I've never seen so I go inside to check them out.

I enter the front door and approach the first machine. I start the game then begin to notice a crowd forming around me. It's a bunch of guys and they are eyeing me with intent. It suddenly dawns on me that this is a gay bar as some guy is stapling tickets to the back of my shirt. I reach back and grab the tickets off of my back .

The tickets, I find out, are for the game that I saw the guys playing outside. Apparently, the naked people outside are part of some game where people have to tag them on the shoulder then run back to the bar. I rip the tickets off of my shirt and throw them down as I hurry out of the bar.

I walk back outside to find that the guy in the grass is now wearing shorts. He calls my attention then flashes his crotch at me to reveal that he has two complete sets of genitals: twigs and berries.

Luckily, my alarm clock had the mercy to wake my ass up right about this point.

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  You need to incubate some tasks, dude!  Too much free time on your hands in those dreams!

----------


## Oneironaught

> You need to incubate some tasks, dude! Too much free time on your hands in those dreams!



I know. I've been lazy about "doing things" in dreams lately. I don't know why I quit trying to actually do sh!t.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ha, what's with the naked men. :p

----------


## Oneironaught

> Ha, what's with the naked men. :p



I don't know and I don't like it one bit. It was definitely a weird one. I was almost too embarrassed to even post it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I have no idea why but, I pass a man who is standing naked between the sidewalk and the road. A little further down, I pass another naked, also on the right side of the walk. As I pass, a guy comes running from the opposite direction and tags the nude guy on the right shoulder then runs back from where he came.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

thats all I wanted to say...

----------


## Dunchfastmo

> Ha, what's with the naked men. :p



LoL maybe its a sign that you should find DG and give her that flower.

Interesting DJ btw, I like how you incorporate humor in most enteries, very entertaining

----------


## Oneironaught

> LoL maybe its a sign that you should find DG and give her that flower.



I hear ya'. It's time I got something done. Hell, I've had DreamViews-related dreams almost every night in the past week and no LD. 

I need to re-focus my attention and efforts. It seems as though I've gotten lazy lately. I haven't even had any sex dreams lately; now that's not right.





> Interesting DJ btw, I like how you incorporate humor in most enteries, very entertaining



Thank you. I'm not a very good writer but I try to write the entries in story fashion. At least, hopefully, they won't be as boring for the reader to suffer through, as I do tend to make long posts..

----------


## The Cusp

If I had a double set of doo-dads, I'd be showing them off too!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hell, I've had DreamViews-related dreams almost ever night in the past week and no LD.



Are you going to post the DV dreams? I think it's fun to read about other people's DV dreams.  Because it's something we are all involved in... :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Are you going to post the DV dreams? I think it's fun to read about other people's DV dreams. Because it's something we are all involved in...



Wouldn't you like to know  :wink2:  I've kind of posted one already but I may post some more. In the meantime:


The following dream contained no lucid moments but it touched me in a different way. I rarely have dreams of such a romantic nature but something about this one really got me. The depth of emotion experienced is beyond my ability to put into words so I'll try to at least describe the theme with some degree of accuracy. Names have been changed to protect the innocent.

*Dancing with Miss X (Dream #?: 6/8/07 - 6/9/07)* 
I'm talking with Miss X, and others, for a few hours.

I now find myself standing with her in the lobby of a stage theatre. Her form is that of a serpent Goddess: stunningly beautiful and graceful, her face completely recognizable. She resembles a snake in grace and posture but, her charm and depth is that of a Siren. It is not song but an attractive force that radiates her most irresistible aura. This radiance is not visible but is instead manifest in a bond between hearts and souls. Any attempt to resist would be futile at best.

She circles me as my gaze is fixed into her eyes, following her every undulation. Her soft touch sending a feeling of peace, warmth and holistic well-being throughout my entire being. I'm utterly and completely entranced.

Our surroundings become meaningless as the sensual dance nullifies my every effort to remain detached. In apparent surrender to this innermost compulsion, I find myself drawn into and intimately entwined with the most fluid of dances. She guides me effortlessly, like the most savvy of puppeteers: skilled and purpose-driven.

As we circle around in what seems like ten long minutes of completely focused attention, it becomes apparent that this is our wedding dance. There is no party or fancy dress to indicate this, only the feeling inside. I just know that without doubt.

I finally notice there's a guy standing around watching. When the dance is over, he says he will go get the others and heads off into the theatre, presumably to get our friends and families.


I awoke with such a satisfied feeling. I was completely in the moment during that entire event. If only I were lucid.

----------


## Oneironaught

Alright, fine...

Here's two short DreamViews dreams from a few nights ago. I don't remember much about them:

*DreamViews lair (Dream #1: 6/15/07 - 6/16/07)* 
I'm in the place where DreamViews is housed. It's an incline spotted with steps. It's really hard to explain and I've lost most of the details but either Moonbeam or Twoshadows was acting as my tour guide. [For some reason, those two members have been confused in a number of my dreams now. It's like I probably know who they are during the dream but - when I awaken - I can't remember who it was. Sorry, ladies, I don't mean to confuse you two like that. It only happens in dreams.]

Different members have their burrows in the blue, white and gray-toned ground. A small mound marks the location of each burrow. Some one (I think Oneironaut) emerges from his burrow and shakes my hand, welcoming me to the place.

It seems like the place is contained within a cave. I saw a few other nameless members standing around.

*TS PM (Dream #2: 6/15/07 - 6/16/07)* 
Twoshadows PMed me some sort of top secret information. I have no idea what it was but I remember that a bunch of the words were links to other things.




... the rest of the night's dreams were equally as short and boring. That's just one of probably 6-7 DV dreams nights. 

Tonight's lucid night (he tells himself). Hopefully.

*Note to self: DV members = dreaming.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay--thanks!  ::D: 





> Moonbeam or Twoshadows was acting as my tour guide.







> Twoshadows PMed me some sort of top secret information.



 





> ... the rest of the night's dreams were equally as short and boring.



Short, yeah....but surely you didn't mean _boring_. :p

I mean, you said "top secret information" _and_ TS--both in the same dream. Sounds like you know something that no one else does. What a privilege.  ::wink:: 

I'd say that's not boring.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Yay--thanks!



You asked for it. It's all your fault.





> I mean, you said "top secret information" _and_ TS--both in the same dream. Sounds like you know something that no one else does. What a privilege. 
> 
> I'd say that's not boring.



I know nothing. Stop looking at me like that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I know nothing. Stop looking at me like that.



 ::ninja:: 

Ooooh.....riiiight......this is no secret info. Secret information...haha...


Really, everyone else. Absolutely nothing to know here.....

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Oneironaught;443407]...

It's really hard to explain and I've lost most of the details but either Moonbeam or Twoshadows was acting as my tour guide. [For some reason, those two members have been confused in a number of my dreams now. It's like I probably know who they are during the dream but - when I awaken - I can't remember who it was. Sorry, ladies, I don't mean to confuse you two like that. It only happens in dreams.]


*Note to self: DV members = dreaming.[/quote

Well I'm glad to show up in your dreams, even if it may have been TS!  It was probably her, because she would be much better at that, and also she is much more influential in the dream-world.  But maybe it was a little bit me too, hopefully.  DC's can be more than one person, right?

I have that same note to self.

(Hey Gh and TS, how's the bet going?  I'm doing great!  I know it's just been a couple days but that's how long it usually takes for me to fall off.  Thanks to you guys I think I can do it.  I'll remember you when I leave for my trip on Friday, that is usually the death of any eating plan that I have.)  I'll bump that thread up tomorrow if I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows



----------


## Oneironaught

> 



Awww, you're welcome  ::hug:: 





> Well I'm glad to show up in your dreams, even if it may have been TS! It was probably her, because she would be much better at that, and also she is much more influential in the dream-world. But maybe it was a little bit me too, hopefully. DC's can be more than one person, right?



You've been in several - as fairly minor roles - same with TS. Oh, except for "Walking with Moonbeam". You co-starred that dream. Why didn't you say something? You could have elbowed me or something. We were walking and talking about lucid dreams and, yet... nothing.  ::shakehead2:: 





> I have that same note to self.



We need to find a way to sticky those notes. Why are dreams about lucid dreams so rarely lucid? Maybe it's just me. I did teach lucid dreaming in an LD once but, never have become lucid with a fellow DV member present at the time. It boggles the mind.





> (Hey Gh and TS, how's the bet going? I'm doing great! I know it's just been a couple days but that's how long it usually takes for me to fall off. Thanks to you guys I think I can do it. I'll remember you when I leave for my trip on Friday, that is usually the death of any eating plan that I have.) I'll bump that thread up tomorrow if I remember.



I'm doing very well so far. I haven't even had much soda in the past few days. I've had one a day. The rest of the time is spent drinking water, which is very unusual for me. So, yeah.

Today's lunch was two plum tomatoes and a can of mixed vegetables. I can live with that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I haven't even had any sex dreams lately; now that's not right.



PERVERT! lol... Well, I haven't either...





> I did teach lucid dreaming in an LD once but, never have become lucid with a fellow DV member present at the time. It boggles the mind.



Maybe you should try doing that as a task! This way you can steer clear of the naked men...





> Today's lunch was two plum tomatoes and a can of mixed vegetables.



Are you dieting or starving yourself?? That actually reminds me of the comedian Brian Regan... he's my love...

----------


## Oneironaught

*Hey, I completed both lucid tasks last night (and on my first try)!* But, for the _wrong_ month. More on that later.

I've decided in the past week or so - thanks to Moonbeam's lighting of fire under my ass - to return to task-oriented LDs. I've also come to the conclusion that Dream Girl is not worthy of my lucid efforts or mindshare. So, I decided to introduce DG 2.0, my real dream girl (or is that girl of my dreams? Either way, this feels much better to me and she's been in quite a few dreams lately but, this is the first lucid, so...).

It's just that I feel that if I'm going to try to do something meaningful in my LDs then it needs to be something that is just as meaningful to me in real life. That said, from now on, any mention of DG will be of this "new and improved" DG, unless otherwise noted. 2.0, welcome aboard  :smiley: 

Now that the preliminaries are out of the way, here's last night's LD:

*WBTB, WILD attempt (not sure of the WILD worked but, if not, it led to a DILD)*

*Tree tasks / Dream Girl: New, and definitely improved (Dream #2: 6/22/07 - 6/23/07)* 
I'm doing something to my old '73 Gran Torino Brougham. I believe I'm showing it to people to try to sell it. It's getting dark so I park it on a grassy lawn.

At some point, I become lucid and decide to find "new and improved" Dream Girl (DG). I remember a thread here at DV in which a member posted a great person-summoning technique [I need to remember to thank that member] and, for the first time, I decide to employ it. I notice a house a few doors down still has its lights on so I go to the door, knock and ask for DG by her first name. And lo, she's home. The lady who answered the door invites me in and gets DG for me. DG looks almost exactly like real life, angelic in every way.

Alright, now for the rose. I leave the home to find a beautiful rose for presentation (Alright, somebody slap me please. How dare I walk out and leave DG there like that. At least take her with me next time or have lucid sex or _something_. I'm slipping these days. Oh well, maybe next time.).

Anyhow... So I go outside and there stands a flower vendor bearing only a single rose of splendid proportion and character. I take the rose but accidentally drop it. As it hits the ground, most of the pedals fall off.

I'm headed down the block in search of a replacement rose. (this damn rose quest is going to be the death of me but, one day I WILL succeed). I walk into a yard containing a healthy oak (I think) tree. "Lucid task!" I say. Since I have no idea what this month's tasks are - and I've been wanting to do the tree ones - now is my time. Better late than never.

"I will make this tree uproot itself and walk", I say. And, with no effort, the tree begins to lift its roots - one cluster at a time - like an old person removing their shoes and pants: one leg at a time. Each root cluster bends and strips itself of soil.

When completely excavated, the tree begins to walk away from me with grace and ease. It reminds me very much of the living trees in The Lord of the Rings: So alive, so determined, so very detailed. Next, the most amazing thing happens: After the tree walks several feet, its top begins to buckle. When it reaches the ground, the truck breaks into a multitude of fragments. Each fragment becomes an animal having large spots on its coat (I wish I could think of the name of the animals they were. It's a real creature).

Maybe a dozen or so of these magnificent, vivid creatures peacefully walk away together, leaving no trace of the tree from which they were spawned. It's like the most incredible movie special effects.

I walk over to the far end of this yard and to another tree of the same species. It, too, is very detailed and vivid. The bark is solid and firmly textured. I hug this tree with the intention of melding into it but it's too solid.

Next, I place my left palm on the trunk and - with great resolve - my hand penetrates with little effort. As I reach farther into the tree, I can see how it travels up the trunk, beneath the bark. The farther in I reach, the higher my hand travels upward until I reach the first fork. At this point, I break through so that my hand is exposed - yet not completely separated from the trunk - at a level that's approximately twice my height.

I continue to reach deeper and father until my entire left shoulder and half of my torso is engulfed and is "one with the tree".

Satisfied that I've completed both tasks, I withdraw and continue my search for the rose.

I awaken and enter the next dream, which also involved DG but, not personally. It seems that my Grandmother is her Mother and she does not want me messing with DG. She really pissed me off too. Why the hell would my dream characters have such a problem with that? Well, some have been very accepting.

Whatever. It is what it is. She's welcome in my dreams anytime she shows up.

I don't know what it is about this rose thing. In my entire LDing career, I've never really had trouble doing anything I've planned to do in an LD. But, for some reason, this one is really being a huge challenge for me.

----------


## Hazel

> I continue to reach deeper and father until my entire left shoulder and half of my torso is engulfed and is "one with the tree".
> 
> Satisfied that I've completed both tasks, I withdraw and continue my search for the rose.



Wasn't the other task for that month to swing from a vine like Spiderman into a pool of water?





> I don't know what it is about this rose thing. In my entire LDing career, I've never really had trouble doing anything I've planned to do in an LD. But, for some reason, this one is really being a huge challenge for me.



One of these days, you'll give DG that rose.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Wasn't the other task for that month to swing from a vine like Spiderman into a pool of water?



Who knows? It shows how well I keep up with Task of the Month (hint: I don't).





> One of these days, you'll give DG that rose.



Thanks. I know one thing, if I could ever see her in real life, she's getting that damn thing for sure. And if that were to happen, I will consider the task complete whether I ever do it in a dream or not. I may even consider my life complete  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... that's a cool dream... You know GH, some people here could try to guess that animal for you if you described it.

And I'm sure that you'll surprise DG in the next dream you have that has her, you'd probably give her a bundle of roses or one giant one.

 I really hope you can give her a rose sometime, in RL or dream since you went through all that trouble for a rose.

----------


## Psylocibin

Good luck on the rose. I remember the thread on summoning people, I'll have to try that same technique next time too. I hope I remember it, cause my thinking isn't always completely clear in lucid dreams.

Yet.  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Very interesting LD!  :wink2:  Don't worry, she'll show in more lucids if I have anything to say about it.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Aww... that's a cool dream... You know GH, some people here could try to guess that animal for you if you described it.



I'll search some images later and see if I can figure it out..





> I really hope you can give her a rose sometime, in RL or dream since you went through all that trouble for a rose.



Whether it's in an LD, real life or both: either way, she is getting that damn thing if it kills me.





> Very interesting LD!  Don't worry, she'll show in more lucids if I have anything to say about it.



With your support I _know_ she will.

----------


## Oneironaught

*This dream occurred the night after "Dancing with Miss X". I've just been too lazy to type it up.*

*Rain on my parade (Dream #?: 6/9/07 - 6/10/07)* 
I'm standing on a concrete pad beneath a pavilion on the side of the road. I sift through the drawers of a cabinet to my immediate left. To my right rear is a picnic table occupied by 6 or so people conversing, also under the shelter.

From the right - down the road - comes a very tall man on a normal-sized bicycle. His legs and arms are so long that he looks undeniably odd riding the thing. His knees are way up past his head and his elbows extend so far out that he's almost unbalanced. His exaggerated stature dwarfs the bike on which he rides.

The sight of this mis-proportioned fellow immediately alerts me of my dream status. "I'm dreaming", I say in a bashful, not-too-loud voice. Some one at the table asks what I said but, before I could answer, a good friend of mine [he was the father in my Silver Surfer dream awhile back] - who also happens to be at the table - clarifies: "He said he's dreaming. He can tell by the tall man that just rode by." "Exactly", I confirm, "I can just tell."

I start out towards the road just as it begins to rain. I see a friendly dog approaching from the right. It walks along side the road, taking care to stay in the grassy shoulder. I await his arrival. When the dog comes up to me I ask it if it'll give me a ride to town, which is clearly visible from our current position. He agrees and says so in a distinctly Human-esque voice. [I don't know why I didn't think to ask the dog what it thought of me. Another lucid task down the drain.]

I sit on the dog's back and he tries to walk but, I can tell he's obviously struggling under my weight. After all, he's only as tall as my knees. Instead, I head off on foot.

As I approach the downtown area, the rain subsides. There is a parade going on. The narrow streets and tall buildings are busting at the seams with the bustling activity. The parade - in conjunction with the packed side walks - leaves no room for my passage so I float up above it all.

I watch as the parade winds around the tight streets and sharp turns. Marching bands, floats, jumbo mascot balloons, it's all here, true to life. As I float over the activities and around the first corner, I pass what I recognize as being the bell and ship floats from my old high school, Lakeland High School.

I continue on and see a passageway in a building. This passage is at the third-story level in a building on my right. I enter, still defying gravity, and begin to navigate its winding, intricate gauntlet. This passage is very much like those featured in the Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando jet pack sections: lined with pipes, gears and other nondescript features.

I touch down on a concrete platform and notice a guy approaching from my rear. He asks what I'm doing here and how I even got here. I tell him a lie about dangers and peril to prevent him from getting any closer to me.

I reach my goal and start doing something...

I awaken.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, that dog should have been OK, you've been doing really good on your diet!:p

Funny dream.

----------


## packmania

I bet you can't wait for the dream where you give her that rose, you'll be on a high for a week! It will happen!

----------


## Oneironaught

Hey, packmania.





> I bet you can't wait for the dream where you give her that rose, you'll be on a high for a week! It will happen!



I'll be on a high for longer than that. And if I ever get to present it in real life, well, I just may die a _very_ happy man. All I know is that, since I've upgraded to my "real" dream girl, the task has taken on a whole new level of importance for me. I simply cannot afford to fail at this point.

If only I could become lucid more often when she appears. This woman has been in my dreams nearly every single night for several weeks now. And in two dreams yesterday and two today. For "some" reason, I can't seem to NOT think about her. I'm hopeless - but in a good way (I think).

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol if the dog was so small, well not small- i mean not big enough to carry an adult person- why would you ask if he'd take you for a ride into town? I think it's silly and something I'd like to see first-hand! 

And as for the presenting the upgraded "dream girl" with a flower- keep trying, i have tons of faith in you!  :smiley:

----------


## packmania

This is just my two cents on the rose quest, but it seems that you've placed the task on a pedestal just out of reach. I reckon the best way to go about it is to not think about it. Just open a door, pull the perfect rose out of your sleeve and hand it to her. 

n.b. applicable in dream world and real world! (as long as your an ok magician that is...)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was thinking that, if he tried not to focus on it solely it may happen sooner than than later. But then I thought if he didn't think about it, then it may just disappear in his dream world thoughts.

----------


## Oneironaught

> This is just my two cents on the rose quest, but it seems that you've placed the task on a pedestal just out of reach. I reckon the best way to go about it is to not think about it. Just open a door, pull the perfect rose out of your sleeve and hand it to her. 
> 
> n.b. applicable in dream world and real world! (as long as your an ok magician that is...)



You have a point, pack. I probably am putting too much effort into it. Every other dream task I've ever done was nearly effortlessly preformed. I thought about it and did it.

I'm putting so much importance on this - because it's so important to me - that I'm trying to do it the hard way. Rather than going crazy running around trying to gather both Dream Girl (  ::smitten::  ) and rose, I need to take a more casual approach. I need to simply _know_ where each is and produce them effortlessly.

And I really was a semi-pro magician for a few years back in the day. I thought I was so cool at the time. I've been a working magician _and_ musician.

----------


## Hazel

> This is just my two cents on the rose quest, but it seems that you've placed the task on a pedestal just out of reach. I reckon the best way to go about it is to not think about it. Just open a door, pull the perfect rose out of your sleeve and hand it to her.



I bet that goes for anything in the dreamworld. It is a great control technique, that's for sure.

----------


## Oneironaught

Hehe, I just noticed that some one has giving this thread a 5-star rating. I don't know who or why but, thanks anyway.

Alright, so I tried the rose thing again last night - and failed. But I did (I think) do the "summon a DV member" task of the month. The problem I have is that I can't really divulge all of the details of my original intention so, I don't know if it counts or not. Anyway, the part about Burns is unedited so, whatever.

I've been thinking about this task and how I could combine it with my Dream Girl (DG) task and still be able to tell it as a candidate for completion of the lucid task of the month so I _guess_ it worked out alright this way.

Since I want so badly to complete my own task, I made special effort to ensure an LD and, lo, my work paid off. I've been thinking about it more during the day (for the past day), I stayed up longer than usual during WBTB, I took Clairity's tip on changing the direction you sleep in the bed, and tried extra hard with my WILD technique.

Thus, my week and a half dry spell has been moistened.

*The Stairway to Burns (Dream #2: 7/3/07 - 7/4/07)* 
I find myself traversing up a series of flights of concrete stairs in some kind of apartment building. I realise immediately that I am dreaming and quickly think "Dream Girl!"

In an effort to be more casual about putting together the pieces for my task, I notice flowers growing in the landings I pass. These are just random flowers of various types and colors but they have an attractive sparkle about them. (I think this came from the blue sparkles - that show "stealth areas" - in Sly 2: Band of Thieves, which I am currently playing on PS2) Yellow sparkles glow and twinkle around them, drawing my eye, and I begin to pick them for DG. After all, I'm headed up to her apartment.

As I climb higher and higher, the flowers lose some of their vibrancy but remain mostly intact. There are green, yellow, and red flowers but, they all look more like daisies than anything else.

The stairs lead, not to a floor of apartments but, to a single door. This is where DG lives. I enter and see DG sitting at her computer. There are crates lining three walls and acting as shelves. They are smaller than standard milk crates, more like those they sell in dollar stores for storage. The place is cluttered and a guy is in the room as well.

As I approach DG, I see that she is on Dreamviews. She turns around and I realize that it is not her after all. She has black, fairly straight hair but her face is different. It's more rounded and she seems shorter than real life. Hey, the cheeks like like Burns'. "Are you Burns?", I ask. "Yes", she replies. She looks nothing like Burns in real life, except for the cheeks.

I get excited, thinking that I may have completed a DV lucid task for a change (within the correct month, that is). I notice the bundle of flowers has vanished from my hand and realize that the man standing there must be her husband. He doesn't seem to mind that I came "to see Burns". She stands up and we follow her husband into the hallway.

"Burns" and I are now in a different home. A girl is there and - as we walk into the living room - I whisper in her ear to go bring me the roses from "the other room". She gives me knowing smile and nods yes. I figure if DG can't have to rose this time, then I'll present it to "Burns". [I feel bad now for even considering giving that rose to any one but DG].

While I wait, a black dog is here and I play with it. It's very friendly as I pet it all over.

Here comes the girl whom I'd sent for the roses but she returns with something else. (I can't remember what now, hmmm. I'll have to think about it for awhile.) "No, I said the _roses_, not *?*?." [now that I think about it, I'm very glad she brought the wrong thing. No offense, Burns, but the rose isn't meant for you. And frankly, it might break my heart if the wrong person received it.]

Still playing with the dog, I sit down in a nice, padded chair and my lucidity fades away, unnoticed. The dog gets more aggressive and begins to try to climb up on my lap. I hate this in real life and try to hold the dog back with my hands at either side of its neck, on the shoulders. It now starts nipping at my hands so I grab and hold its mouth closed. Squeezing as hard as I can, the dog still manages to gnaw at my hands with the teeth sticking out between its lips.

I get nervous and grab a folded-up piece if cardboard and hold it over the dog's head, pressing down with all of my strength. I work the dog over and in between a pair of sliding glass doors. When the dog is between the two, I close them so that the dog is wedged between the glass doors. I notice it's able to work the doors apart and I quickly close them again. This time the dog seems to be contained more securely.

*The dream ends and I enter a very vivid dream where I choose to become a hobo and bum around with some guy and we have various adventures.*

*EDIT:* Well, I just looked at Burns' picture again and, I guess it did look a lot like her, only with black hair, not as thin and with a more rounded face.

----------


## Oneironaught

I was dead set on having an LD last night, and did. I just need to figure how to word it properly and the details are already fading away.

Crap, I can't remember enough about it now. That's the first time I've ever been able to say that about an LD. Oh well, probably just as well. It wasn't so great anyway.

I didn't even think about any of my planned tasks or anything, just some crap about something. It was a successful WILD though. Well, it was a DILD as result of a WILD attempt.

*EDIT:*

I can still barely recall anything from that last LD (Sunday night). but here's what I can manage to scrape together: 

*Circle of pain (Dream #?: 7/8/07 - 7/9/07)* 

I remember it started out in some sort of round room with glass cells all the way around. There's a man - shirtless, cut up and bleeding - in each cell. It's more than apparent that each had been tortured to great lengths and were ready to unleash their fury upon me, as if I were their captors.

I sit in the center of the room and - one by one - the guys get loose from their respective cells and slowly walk towards me almost as zombies would. They make threatening groans and scare me. I become surrounded and worry whether I'll perish in their cannibalistic orgy of pain.

I realize, "I'm dreaming!", and stand on my feet as the scene dries up to an empty living room. "I'll go check things out", I think and walk into a bedroom. There is a couple in the room on the bed. (I forget what they were doing, who they were, and what interaction took place between them and myself.) 

Since I always like exploring things like drawers and cabinets in lucid dreams, I start rummaging through their dresser drawers to see what I'll find.

That's all I remember about it. Who knows, maybe that's all of it?

----------


## bro

Wow Oneironaught, I am very impressed with your first LD, I never had that level of control, or intention even after nearly 20...  ::bowdown:: Keep it up, sounds like you've really got potential to make use of all that time we spend dreaming.

And while your at it, come and get me lucid, I will be grateful, I promise :wink2: .

----------


## Oneironaught

No problem; I'll be right over. Yeah, my first LD - over 6 years ago - was very controlled and cogent. I'm still impressed by it.

----------


## Oneironaught

*I updated my ( last LD ) with what little I can recall.*

I was determined again last night to have an LD and to do the tasks: portal/rose. My determination (WBTB/WILD) paid off but I failed each task this time. It and the one after it were also DV member dreams so, what the hell. I'll post them both.

*The Mes in The Music Shop (Dream #2: 7/12/07 - 7/13/07)* 
A little background first: I owned an electronics repair shop for over 6 years. It was located in a two-story building that was a few feet away from - and owned and partly used by - what was the largest music shop in Lakeland at the time. It no longer exists. Anyway, my shop and storage was in that building and I worked closely with the music shop, named "The Music Shop". I later lived on the entire second floor. 
*Alright, the dream:* 
I'm with Mes Tarrant in the 2-story building next to The Music Shop. We are on the ground floor and she asks where the bathroom is. I walk her to it and enter with her. This bathroom is rather large. I wait as she goes to the second stall, closes the door and does her business. 
She comes out... 
I realize that she's the new employee at The Music Shop and, when she comes back out, I tell her that I'll show her around the second floor some time when we've got time to spare. I tell her that there are several rest rooms up there as well (not in real life). 
It's time for her to get back to work so we leave the building and head next door. The distance between the buildings is quite a bit larger than in real life. It's dark outside and there are several cars parked out in front of the store. I comment about that and notice that the cars are empty.

Mes pulls out her keys and unlocks the store's front door. As we enter, she leads, turning on the lights. When the lights come on, I see that all of those customers are already inside the store, looking through merchandise. Apparently, they were in there shopping in the dark, locked-up store all along.

The store is larger than in real life and actually resembles a clothing store, having those round T-shirt racks filled with shirts on hangers. Most of the shirts were black and, presumably, had music-related images on them.

I walk to the sales counter in the rear of the store. There are guitars and other instruments on the walls. Mes is hard at work ringing up sales and dealing with customers. I lean on the side counter - which now kind of resembles a bar - and try to carry on a conversation with Mes. She doesn't seem to mind and comes over every so often to give me her full attention.

I'm now outside, approaching my car. I'm parked between the two buildings. There's a parking lot of diagonal parking spaces, each filled with a car. A small group of people are standing around talking.

I walk up to my car. It's the Olds Cutlass Ciera that I've got up for sale in real life. I walk to the passenger-side door to unlock the car (I have to in real life because the driver-side door key lock is messed up). I open the passenger door and press the unlock button to unlock the driver's door. I realize that I don't remember ever reconnecting the battery terminal (it's disconnected in real life because it's just sitting there waiting for a buyer).

I walk around to the driver's side and find that both doors on that side are wide open. I close the rear door and sit down on the driver's seat. When the driver's door closes, I suddenly realize that I'm somehow sitting in the back seat, behind the driver's seat. Rather than getting out and being seen by the people there, I decide to climb over the seat to get up front.

I crank the car and begin to circle the building to get out of the parking lot. I have to squeeze between the parked cars and curb. I drive carefully as not to clip the people standing around talking.

I suddenly realize, "Hey, I'm dreaming!". I knew things didn't seem right with the car. Hell, I don't even drive this car anymore in real life.

Immediately, I remember my preplanned task of going through a portal (lucid task of the month) and ending up in the company of Dream Girl with rose in hand. It can't get much more simple and straightforward than that. The plan is to take the portal directly to her.

I stop the car, get out and walk out into the middle of the road. I've got to find a portal. Sure enough, from my right comes a large glowing yellow portal incident plane. It's oval-shaped and, even though it's rotating like a galaxy, it retains its orientation with the longest dimension straight up and down.

As it approaches with great speed, I realize that it's about 2-3 times as tall as I and its matter is churning and frothing with menacing aggression. Its ferocity and velocity frighten me and I move off to the side of the street and watch it pass me by.

*I awaken soon afterwards.*

I had a made-to-order portal coming for me special delivery and I ran out of the way. That sucks  :Sad:  Next time I'll stand there and not be afraid.

I lost lucidity and either directly entered the next dream or had a brief awakening then entered. I'm not sure.

*I'll type up the next one tomorrow. It's non-lucid but involves ranma187, as well as Mes again.*

----------


## Oneironaught

*Ranma187's new Mes of a website (Dream #3: 7/12/07 - 7/13/07)* 
I'm sitting in a chair in a bar or cafe'. Ranma has a large HDTV monitor on the wall. It's displaying a new web site he's created. I spend time clicking the various tabs and exploring its pages to see what it's all about. I'm impressed at the pleasant, tidy look of the site.

Upon reaching a certain nested page level, I notice a tab that's entitled "Mes Tarrant". I quickly click in it to see what's there. What I find is a page full of private info about her and I become disappointed (not about her but because that info is there).

I back out of that page so that others wouldn't be able to read what's there (why didn't I take time to read it more carefully. I'd _love_ to know what that page really said :p ). I walk over to ranma and say "Man, why do you have that stuff about Mes on there? She wouldn't be too pleased to find out about that. You really should get rid of that page altogether; it doesn't belong there."

Ranma denies its existence so I try to find the page again but can't remember what path I'd taken to get there. I finally give up and say, "Well, you know what I'm talking about. Just be kind and take it out of there before she finds out you're spreading her private information around." He agrees and serves me a beverage  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hmm what interesting dreams you've been having lately. It would make more sense if Ranma were someone else though... 

I think I would have stepped aside if that scary looking portal were coming toward me as well. If I were you and there were a next time with a portal like that, I'd move aside again... lol.

----------


## Oneironaught

> If I were you and there were a next time with a portal like that, I'd move aside again... lol.



Nah, you've got to remember to always be brave in a lucid dream. That's the way to become empowered. Fear in an LD translates negatively in real life and goes against the grain of a potentially great experience. I could have so easily completed two tasks at that very moment if I'd only stood my ground. And, trust me, there's no dream task I want to get over with more than that DG one.

Don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely loving the journey but, to succeed would be like lifting a huge burden off of my chest. Then, once I've succeeded, I'll be doing it on a regular basis. There's nothing more exciting than doing just that. There's meaning in it for me and that's important.

A good example is my dream "Circle of Pain". The instant I realized I was within a dream, I had the courage to stand from a curled up, frightened position. My standing up allowed me to change the scene from fearful to neutral and serene.

----------


## Oneironaught

Lately, for well over a month now, I've had dreams including *Miss X* nearly every night. Time spent with her is equally as valuable to me as time with Dream Girl. In some aspects less but, in many, it's actually more special. This and my dream "Dancing with Miss X" should give you some clue as to why. Last night I had my longest dream involving her. It also included cameos by DV's *ranma* and *Meggyfaye* so, here we go:


*Quality time with Miss X (Dream #?: 7/14/07 - 7/15/07)* 

I'm driving to work and decide that I need to pull over and take a nap. I pull over into a parking lot, open the driver's door and proceed try to nap. I see ranma sitting on a bench to my left rear. After napping for awhile, I realize that I'm going to be late for work so I close my door and drive off. 
I'm driving down the road with a laptop computer on the dash board. I'm doing something on it (but I forget what).

I'm now sitting on a couch in a house that's unfamiliar to me in real life. Miss X is to my right and she and I are passionately hugging and kissing. I kiss her neck, jawline and cheek then we move in for a lip-lock. I draw her lips in between mine and am thoroughly enjoying the moment.

A knock comes at the door so I get up to answer it. It's Meggyfaye. She comes and takes a seat on a chair that's near the couch after we hug and greet. I sit back down with Miss X and resume our embrace.

I comment to Miss X, "Wow, I didn't know you two knew each other (assuming that this is Miss X's home we're in)! How many other DV members do you know?" Meggy answers the question by producing a double-length sheet of paper with avatar and profile pictures of a bunch of members. She tells me that the two of them know "all of these members". "Cool, I never knew that", I respond.

The three of us are now in an entertainment place owned by my friend, Chad. There are various types of arcade amusement machines lining the walls. The center of the room is occupied primarily by pool tables having tan felt. The rails were removed from all of the pool tables.

I ask Miss X what she would like to play and tell her that we can play pool if she wants. I'll just ask Chad to put the rails back on one of the tables for us. Chad gets my attention and shows me that the rails are all in the back room, stood up against the wall. He tells me he'd be glad to set one of the tables up for us. I just need to say the word.

Meggy goes off to do something on her own while Miss X and I are fixed in a slow dance embrace, kissing all the while. Holding her in my arms, feeling the delicate curve at the small of her back just feels so incredibly right and natural. It's like we've never been separated for even a moment and would never want to be.

As we rotate in perfect synchronicity and sway to the music, I find myself dipping her backwards ever so gently and slightly to enhance the romance of the already-splendid bond we share. On the final dip, I set her down on a stool and the passion intensifies. Her lips a magnet for mine. Our mutual embrace so very desirable, so very comforting. The Universe is finally in perfect balance.

We are now in a van headed to an amusement park of sorts. I'm at the wheel, Miss X in the passenger seat. I'm using a talking GPS system to find the way. Even though there's only one way to turn, I manage to miss it and turn around to catch it on the way back. 

Inside of another amusement room, she an I look for something to do. I see Meggy wander off again - this time for good. My Dad shows up and points out some kind of token game and asks the attendant how it works. The guy goes on to explain that it's a game where you put in tokens and try to win tokens of greater size and value. While they talk, I gather tokens of varying sizes and values that are already sitting on the payout tray. I take time to examine them before putting the handful into my pocket.

Miss X and I are now standing in a restaurant waiting to be seated. We're holding hands and I bring hers to my lips and gently kiss the back of it. I notice how tightly our fingers interlock; it's a perfect fit.

I notice a girl at a table eating with chopsticks as I lead Miss X back to a table. On the way, I grab a menu from the rack. There's money sticking out of the top of the menu and it almost spills out. The waitress sees that and gets nervous as I carefully put it back and grab another one. I'd almost dumped her tips on the floor.

Miss X and I take our seats on the same side of the table. It's such a tight fit that our thighs are pressed closed against one another. We again embrace and kiss. Each time, I marvel at how soft and delicate her lips feel against my own.

I hand her a menu and we look them over. "This menu doesn't seem to have much on it", I say, "And the stupid, cutesy names don't really tell you what the dishes are." "You have to read the descriptions, silly", she replies with a smile. "I know."

I say, "I know they have some kind of Chinese dish because I saw some one eating with chopsticks as we came in. I want you to do that for me. I've waited for a long time for this moment. I'm dying to watch you eat with chopsticks  ::D:  " She agrees.

In a vase on the table she finds a ....

...

... I decide that we should move to another table so we'd have a little more privacy and not be so crowded. We get up and walk over to a booth. We both sit on the side nearest the wall, she first then myself. The seat is very nice, well-padded, and covered in black vinyl. I decide I'd rather face her so I get up and take the opposite side.

*I awaken. Time to go to work for 5 hours.

If only I could have become lucid*

----------


## meggyfayephotography

What an intense dream so far, GH! I'm glad to see that I was finally in one of your dreams!! And to top it off, Ranma was in the dream too! I bet I wandered off to go find him on that bench! And I bet he was sitting on the bench waiting for me! Lol. I cant wait to read the rest of your dream! We had a huge storm up here too. The thunder's still lingering. But at least the hail and downpouring rain has stopped!

----------


## Moonbeam

"I'm dying to watch you eat with chopsticks."   ::chuckle:: 

Hey, I guess what you said about us not talking anymore got into my brain!  Last night I dreamed we talked on the phone for a long time.  You were talking about a girlfriend too.  So it is probably a prophetic dream. :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

Hi, Moonbeam  :OK Bye now: 





> "I'm dying to watch you eat with chopsticks."



You want to know the sad part? That's the way I really think; it's not just a dream thing. And I still never got to see it  :Sad: 





> Hey, I guess what you said about us not talking anymore got into my brain! Last night I dreamed we talked on the phone for a long time. You were talking about a girlfriend too. So it is probably a prophetic dream.



I hope your dream comes true. If so, mine will too  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oneironaught

Finally! I had a _good_ sex dream  ::D:  It's been a long time since I've had one. It was non-lucid though, so I'll refrain from posting it :p

It just feels good to have one again. Though, the woman did something that was impossible, too bad I didn't recognise that at the time.

----------


## Oneironaught

Man, it's been 2 full weeks since my last LD. Every time I stay where I was for the past 10 days I never have LDs, no matter how hard I work at it. Last night was my first back in my own bed and, Viola', an LD.

This was another WBTB + WILD attempt-turned-DILD, followed up by a FA that I failed to recognise. I almost never recognise my FAs for what they are until it's too late.

My intention this month has been to combine the portal task with my own, ongoing one. I failed at that but the good news is that I managed to complete the *portal task* of the month within the window. This means that the very first month I actually try to do the tasks I complete both the basic and advanced.



*Portal task in the home of a madman (Dream #2: 7/28/07 - 7/29/07)* 
I find myself in a van with a very large interior. I look out of the rear windows to find a crowd of people in the night. Law enforcement and civilians alike survey the area in search of the cause for the accident that has occurred.

I notice that I'm only several yards away from a downed personal aircraft of apparent extra-terrestrial origin. It's mangled and has a very bold, colorful exterior. It looks as though it's made of plastic. Overall dimensions are on the order of 6-10 feet in diameter. It looks much like a part of a Pachinko Machine I now own. I'll post a picture later on (pj will recognise it).

A knock comes on the rear door of the van and I realise that I'm completely naked so I try to hide out of site. I scurry to get dressed but, just getting socks on seems to be quite a challenging task. I eventually get myself dressed and am ready to exit the van and find out what's going on outside.

I exit the van through the side door to find that I'm now inside of a fairly large 2-3 door garage. I vaguely recall driving into this position. The roll-up doors are all open and people are still mulling around trying to figure out what's going on. It's still dusk as I walk out of the garage area and into the streets. I look up to notice several airships in the sky. They bear a resemblance to shiny steel spray paint cans with the plastic lid and label removed. It strikes me as odd and seems to be a concern for the people in the area.

I go back into the garage and follow the path into the building it's attached to. The building is an underground home. It's only underground because it's built into the side of a large hill.

I begin to realize that this is the old home of a madman. Perhaps he's the one responsible for the ensuing chaos. The home is dimly lit and - for the most part - barren. The walls and flooring are of bare reddish clay hardened to brick consistency.

I'm now on top of the hill, not far from where the crash occurred. Next to my feet is an opening that goes straight down into the home. A glass door covers the decent and several footholds are present to facilitate the traverse. Concrete shores up the opening and extends about a foot in all four directions.

A friend is with me now as I notice that there are packs of various kind of dangerous creatures, none of which are derived from real life. Some are dog-esque, some are spherical creatures resembling "Cacodemons" or "Beholders", only having two legs rather than floating about. There's even a pack of flat, turtle-like creatures and they're moving in closer. I must get away. I tell my friend that we must get into the home before we're devoured alive.

He jumps down into the hole and I begin to follow suit. Just as I get my feet into the hole, the madman shows up and is in hot pursuit. I leap down into the hole, skillfully missing the ledges and footholds on all four sides.

I suddenly realize that I'm dreaming! I remind myself that "this is only a dream and nothing can harm me." However, since I'm in the middle of being hunted by an insane evil-doer, I'm still somewhat afraid. He's right on my tail. When I touch down I immediately lay face-down on the cold, hard clay floor. I close my eyes and keep reminding myself that I'll be perfectly safe. All the while, I see the shadow of the man swinging at me from above. He has every intention of doing me in and I feel the nervous tingle travel down my spine with every attempted blow. I never feel any contact and know that I am indeed safe.

After only a short while, I realise that it's safe for me to stand up and face the threat. No sooner than I stand up do I realise that he is no longer there. I'm still at the bottom of the descension hole. I must crawl to get from this area into the main body of the home. As I get on my hands and knees I say "increase lucidity!" but notice no difference.

I crawl into the living room of the home and find a family at a dining table having a meal together. My friend is there as well. He's standing waiting for my arrival.

The lucid tasks come to mind. I remember that I wanted to take a portal to DG2.0, rose in hand... yadda-yadda (you know the deal by now). I ask the people at the dining table if they know where DG is (I used her actual name). None seem to have the answer so I asked if they know where the nearest portal is. One of the adults points over to a wire animal cage and says it's right there.

I walk over to the cage. Its wiring is so that it forms about 3/4" squares, like what some people use to protect their garden from animals. There is a small portal on the front. It measures about 1 foot in diameter. I reach out and place my hand on it but am unable to penetrate. The portal image fades as I'm pressing my fingers into the wire, causing it to bend inward.

"Oh well, this portal is dead". I walk with my friend through the home towards the front door. I examine the reddish walls and place my palm firmly on one to have a tactile sense of the place. The wall is cold and hard. We pass through another empty room and I notice a hole in the wall that exposes another room. I see a video camera on a tripod and say "This must be the room that the madman used to torture his victims. He probably used that camera to film it all too." He seemed to agree.

I find myself at the ascension/descension hole again. I climb up and out, followed by my nameless buddy. I see a little half-shack over across the way and begin to head over to it. There's a wooden box that appears to have a portal on it.

It is now daylight: bright and clear. I notice more airships coming into view in the sky. I suddenly realise that I'm nearly surrounded by the wild animals again. The dog-like ones are closing in around me and I begin to get nervous, forgetting my intended tasks. I only remember to get through that portal.

I run over to the new portal and think to myself that "since this is a dream, my friend should be able to fend for himself." I reach the shack and reach out to the portal. This one is about 1 1/2 feet across and shows signs of movement and life. I put my hand on it and - without effort - am able to pass right through. By the time I get up to my elbows in the portal, I'm being pulled into it.

I completely enter the portal and end up appearing about right where I was before I entered it. My friend is standing next to me and I help him get into the portal. After he's safely inside, I enter again.

I find myself awake and typing this entry into the "task of the month" thread. I comment about how it took an insane madman to make me become lucid after two weeks. Satisfied, I log off.


I awaken for real, only to find that the entry I'd made was a FA. I really need to get into the habit of RCing when I first awaken.

----------


## packmania

Hey congrats on the lucid, and also the long one with miss x. That one sounded pretty satisfying, even without being lucid.

----------


## Oneironaught

Hey, packmania!

Yes, something about "Miss X" is _very_ satisfying. Even though she's only available to me in dreams, she's based on a real person that I knew. Actually, all of these "dream women" are.

As the old adage goes: A guy can dream, can't he?

----------


## Oneironaught

After a series of false awakenings last night, I finally caught the last one and snagged a little lucid time for my enjoyment.

*I'm late (Dream #4: 8/1/07 - 8/2/07)*] 
I awaken to discover that my alarm has failed to sound. The time shows that I'm over an hour and a half late for work. I realize that my clock radio volume is set too low for me to have heard it even if it did go off.

I can hear my roommate out in the living room getting ready to leave for work and that strikes me as odd. He's very late himself. I check my clock again and - while it now displays a new time - I'm still late but, not quite as late as I thought I was.

I get out of my bed in a hurried frenzy. My ceiling fan is running much faster than it ever has. I pull the chain on the speed switch but no change takes place. The blades are whirling at an unprecedented rate. When I pull the chain for the light switch I'm greeted with only a brief glimmer of light followed by darkness. Either the bulb has blown or the switch just crapped out. I pull it again and notice how the fan body sways and gives far too much. The fixture seems to be giving way.

Upon closer inspection, I see that there is water dripping down from the ceiling, into and out of the ceiling fan. I'd better quit pulling on the switch before something shorts out. Apparently the roof is leaking. Damn rainy season.

I walk out into the living room (it's much different than in real life). The front door is over to my right and I hear my roommate come back to the door and put his key in. I'm nude (I think) so I run back to my room and shut the door.

I suddenly realize why things seem so out of kilter: "I'm dreaming!" My first thought is to try the portal-to-DG combo task again. I stand at the side of my bed and extend my arms. I motion as if to outline a circle on the wall in front of me. I never contact the wall, only make the arcing motion. I also notice that I'm now wearing a thick winter coat, which is gone as quickly as the thought passes my mind.

I kind of see the portal being formed on the wall as I create my circling motion but, it is fleeting and washes away as I progress, leaving no portal. "That's ok" I say, "DG is already on my bed anyway." With confidence, I look to my right to find that she is not on my bed. No one is there.

Just for fun, I do the nose RC. (I think that a real-life itch caused this to come to mind) I notice that I can feel an itch on my real life nose. I'm completely aware of my sleeping body, including its position in the bed (I think Skysaw and TS were talking about this a few days ago).

I can fight the urge to scratch no longer and feel my real hand moving towards my real nose to scratch. I have concerns that this will waken me and, sure enough, I feel the dream fading into darkness. An attempt to spin fails me as my dream hand is also engaged with scratching my dream nose.

I try hard to remain as motionless as possible in my bed and watch the darkness, making effort to remain in the dream realm.

I suddenly find myself driving in a car down a long straight road. I can't see very far ahead but I know the road continues on straight ahead. Wondering if I'm still dreaming - though I believe I am - I look at a billboard as I approach it. When I look back over at it, I find that some of the images and words have become different images. These new images are of drawn facial expression icons. This confirms my still-dreaming condition.

The other vehicles on the road are cartoon-like in appearance. There's a blue car in my lane and it's headed straight for me. It's cell-shaded body doesn't phase me in the least. Without fear, flinching or hesitation, I plow right into and through the mis-laned car as if it were a mere wispy mirage.

Suddenly, I'm controlling my car - a gray generic car - from a few car lengths behind. It's much like a racing video game with the behind-the-car camera view ("chase cam"). My viewpoint reverts back to the driver's seat mode.

Soon afterwards, I witness a collision between a car and van. The mangled wreckage is in my lane. Just like I did the blue car before it, I trek right through out of pure sport with no collision or visceral sensation whatsoever. It was a purely visual adventure.

The road continues on. The dream, however, fades to nothingness and I awaken for real only a few minutes before my alarm sounds. Time for work.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Well I'm glad to show up in your dreams, even if it may have been TS! It was probably her, because she would be much better at that, and also she is much more influential in the dream-world. But maybe it was a little bit me too, hopefully. DC's can be more than one person, right?



Because of that comment by Moonbeam, I meant to post this dream when it happened but, I've been too lazy. Since I'm about to post one involving her - well, two actually - I guess I'll get this one down first:

*Moonbeam w/black hair (Dream #3: 7/1/07 - 7/2/07)* 
I'm sitting on a couch, Moonbeam to my left. I notice she has black hair and comment, "Huh, I thought you had red hair." (I forget her response).

As we sit there, she rifling through a stack of papers, which are stapled in the upper left-hand corner. She tells me they are her dream journal. The ruled pages are written out just like the way chat presents itself. The name and time stamps are in bolded black lettering and the critical text in standard black lettering.

...end dream.

Yet again, I have a dream featuring Moonbeam, we're talking about LDing and I still don't become lucid. I wish for once she'd kick me with her dream foot squarely in the gut and say: "Hello, moron. You're dreaming!", to which I'll probably respond with something stupid like: "But if I'm dreaming, how are you here talking to me?" and go on my _non-lucid_ way  ::shakehead::

----------


## Oneironaught

Last night I had two dreams involving DV members. The first features Twoshadows, Moonbeam and Oneironaut. Did I become lucid? Nope, not a chance. I don't know how I can have so many DV member dreams (and I have a lot more than I've posted, believe me) but never become lucid from the fact that I'm actually _with_ a fellow member of _DREAM_views  ::?:  I have had DV members in LDs but have never become lucid _because_ of them.

*The spiral staircase (Dream #2: 8/10/07 - 8/11/07)* 
I'm with *Twoshadows* and *Moonbeam* at some outdoor event. They are participants in some sort of contest involving building stepped inclines. They each are using boards made of that grayish, recycled-plastic "fake wood" - - that some docks and piers are being made from these days - to make their creations. No fastening seems to be taking place. They merely stack them to make steps.

They each are pretty skilled and swift in their work. TS' staircase is spiraled for quite some height then it veers off to form stepped straightaways that zig-zag back and forth for another story or so.

Moonbeam's construction was more angled and sharply laid out. As I walk up hers, I realize that the two are no longer stepped but instead have smoothed over to form solid inclines, as if made of one solid piece (kind of like the DV crossroads bridge).

All I know is that TS won the contest because hers was a bit higher than MB's, not because of its more-organic shape.

Now we're all in a swimming pool at the base of the two structures, which span above the pool in majestic fashion. Great work, Ladies!

The three of us are together and *Oneironaut* joins us, hanging out and joking around. Next thing we know, another group of four people are there wanting to play a punching game with us. I don't really feel like punching and being punched but - since I'm already being punched - what the hell.

I see the other "team's" hands sticking out of the water with fists clenched. They jokingly take turns nailing us with random punches in the arms and chests. We follow suit and unleash our arsenal of fisticuffs. Oneironaut whacks a few of them with blows that about brings tears to their eyes.



My WBTB alarm goes off. With this next one, I felt sure I'd have a successful WILD. Sometimes I get this feeling, when I'm WBTBing, that I know to be the sign of a successful WILD-to-be. That physical feeling is almost never wrong. In this case, the WILD attempt failed. What that tells me is that I failed because I didn't stay up long enough before going back to bed. That sucks. But, the good news is that I had a cool Moonbeam dream so I'm not complaining. Again, she had black hair, rather than red.

*Moonbeam and the repair (Dream #3: 8/10/07 - 8/11/07)* 
I'm working in a large building. My repair area is on one end of the building and the checkout counter on the other. Between the two is a rather large, fairly empty floor space.

A beautiful, slim lady with medium length black hair approaches my counter and asks to pick up her repair. I ask her name and if she has her claim ticket. She produces her ticket and gives her name: *Moonbeam*. "Hey, I know you! You're from Dreamviews, right?" "Yes", she responds. She seems pleased that I recognise her name.

I get her repair (I don't know what it was and really don't recall ever seeing her holding anything that I might have given her). I walk with her to the checkout counter and walk behind it. I need to use the receipt pad but it's being used by the boss (my real life boss) to write up the customer already there.

As I wait for the receipt pad to be freed up, I spend time talking with Moonbeam. Finally, I'm able to write up her receipt and collect the fees for the job. Her bill is remarkably cheap: only a few dollars. She pays in change. As I count the change, I notice that there are several steel pennies and a few interesting quarters. One of the quarters is painted with a very detailed, full-color picture, like one you'd see advertised on TV for a ridiculous price. I wonder why she'd spend that quarter and pull it out for myself.

Now that the transaction is complete, I can't help but keep her engaged in conversation. We both step over to the side and stand face to face. I find myself reaching out to cradle her in my arms. Without too much said, I lean in for a kiss. We commit to a brief peck on the lips then hold in a hug embrace for quite some time. I don't know what it was about her but, I loved hugging her and didn't want to let go  :Hi baby: 

I now find myself outside of the front door. The street is flooded with the most beautiful, deep sapphire blue water. I only see water this beautiful and vibrant in postcards and dreams (go figure). A friend of mine (from real life) comes floating over in a boat. He invites me onto the boat and takes me for a little ride around the area. The water's several feet deep and it's everywhere, between every building. Small, beautiful waves are covering the surface of the water. Finally, I spot the edge of the water, which is weird because the dry area was level with the floor of the flooded area.

I thank Pat for the scenic ride and tell him that I really need to get back because I have a woman waiting for me. I can't keep Moonbeam waiting too long. He pulls back up to the doorstep and I hop out.

When I enter the door, she is still standing there where I saw her last. I walk over and hug her again. I just can't seem to get enough.

I realise that the place is now set up like a movie theatre. There are rows of seats facing a screen. I take a seat in one of the right-side rows, near the rear because I want to see what's going on with a troublemaker kid that's sitting there. I sit in front of him and feel him reaching over and playing around with my back. I turn around and tell him to stop but he keeps pressing his luck. I finally get up.

I see that the movie is being projected on a large fabric screen. The screen is more like a huge curtain on a stage but, the movie is only being projected on the small portion in the center.

I see various people climbing up on the stage and sneaking in back of the curtain/screen. Why are they doing that? They shouldn't be back there. I see them playfully peeking out from parts in the screen/curtain as if to tease that they are doing something they shouldn't be. I walk towards the stage to get them out of there. As I walk, I notice that the curtain/screen is somehow acting as a giant slot machine having 5 wheels. Maybe the slot machine wheels are being projected into it; I don't know.

When I get behind the screen/curtain, I find that there is an amusement room there. Nothing is going on that shouldn't be after all. There is a row of Skee-Ball machines, various types of slot machines and other kinds of games and amusement machines.

I awaken. One of these days, Moonbeam and/or Twoshadows is going to trigger lucidity, and God help us all when they do  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, Gh, that is so sweet, I am touched.  I'm a little pissed about losing the stair-building contest (I want you to dream a re-match between me and TS!), and the punching contest was funny (glad O was on our side!) but the hugging and kissing part was quite nice.  I love feel-good dreams like that.

It is so weird to dream about DV people, and not become lucid.   I've done that so many times.

Actually I recently changed my hair; it's not black, but it's not really red anymore; more brown.

----------


## Oneironaught

I'm sure I had the Moonbeam dreams because of the fact that I posted in your DJ just before going to bed last night. Also because of the fact that I'm jealous of your dreaming skills  ::D: 

But, I'm glad you weren't disturbed by them, especially the hugging and the peck on the lips. It's all just innocent fun (he tells himself).

----------


## Twoshadows

> Last night I had two dreams involving DV members. The first features Twoshadows, Moonbeam and Oneironaut.



Yay...it's always fun to show up in others' dreams. And what a fun group of people to be in a dream with.





> All I know is that TS won the contest because hers was a bit higher than MB's,







> (I want you to dream a re-match between me and TS!),



I don't know, MB... I just think you have to face the fact that I'm a better stair-builder-person than you are....:p.





> (glad O was on our side!)



Funny...I thought the same thing when I read that.


Well, it sounds like we all had a good time, GH. Thanks for having me show up..... :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

I'm glad he was on our side too. He's got the muscle to put those jerks in their place.





> Well, it sounds like we all had a good time, GH. Thanks for having me show up.....



No, thank you. You're the one who showed up. I was just another spectator marveling at your talent. And your step building was superb, by the way. Bravo  :Clap:

----------


## Oneironaught

Yet more DV member dreams last night. This time including Mes Tarrant, Meggyfayephotgraphy and Lucidbulbs. The dream(s) (actually a long one continued by a series of unintentional dream re-entries) wasn't too terribly exciting but it somewhat loosely paralleled some real-life events so I'll keep it to myself.

The good part is that *Lucidbulbs* came out as the hero in a way. Since I was able to play the part of hero to some extent in a couple dreams she had, I thought that was cool of her to "return the favor"  :Cool: 

However, more DV member dreams and still they never make me say "Hey, this must be a dream." For shame.

----------


## mylucidworld

The bit where u ripped off the boys bandages in the hospital dream and then threw a dart at his chest was hilarious. (messing with dc's is great)

----------


## blue water

The name of your dream "finger crying" made me remember one of my own dreams where small white snails came out of my fingers, under my nails...

----------


## Oneironaught

Hi, blue water, thanks for stopping by.

Man, my last LD was the first night of this month. That's pitiful. I was talking with Amethyst Star in chat last night about how we each need to end our dry spells. Well, that helped somewhat because I had a semi-lucid last night/this morning.

I re-entered and continued a dream about 5 times in attempts to produce an LD (DEILD). The closest I got was the last continuation being lucid only to the point where I knew in the back of my mind that it was a dream but, I didn't have the volition or coherence to take it to the next level, that of a "real" lucid dream.

The dream involved lots of flying inside of a large wooden building. A party was going on and parts of the building were being remolded. An owl was roosting inside, on one of the rafters.

----------


## Adam

Because I don't always have to be the bad guy  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Because I don't always have to be the bad guy



Nah, we both know that you aren't a bad guy. What is that? Shoe polish? The glow looks really cool.

Thanks. Take care  ::hug::

----------


## Adam

It was done with a very long exposure on my camera, and I used the light from my mobile phone to make the letters and thats how they come out  ::D:

----------


## mark

Mate I love your journal its a great read...im also loving the dream girl thing...I have tried to find a certain girl in my lucids but so far I cant seem to find her. Only in my normal dreams can I find her which is slightly annoying haha

----------


## Oneironaught

> Mate I love your journal its a great read...im also loving the dream girl thing...I have tried to find a certain girl in my lucids but so far I cant seem to find her. Only in my normal dreams can I find her which is slightly annoying haha



Yeah, the girl thing has been a fun quest. But honestly, at this point, I'd be somewhat happy to give any flower to any girl in a lucid dream. I think something like that would get me back on track. And really, anyone could be Dream Girl; it _is_ the dream world. But it would be cool to eventually get all the elements together and actually do it correctly, as I envisioned it, with the right face and flower.

If I can quench this dry spell I'll get some motivation back, as I'm also trying to do the lucid tasks. But that first requires lucidity.

Like you, I've known "her" (DG, DG2.0) in regular dreams, only never delivered the goods. Of course, the goal is to do it in an LD. Anyway, I just think it would be a cool thing to do. Romantic, at least. Awesome, probably. Sense of relief, definitely.

Mainly, I just want to be able to accomplish this because I posed the same challenge to some one else. I can't pose a challenge like that without being willing to do it myself. It sure is being elusive though.

Oh, and thanks for the nice words.

----------


## Oneironaught

Finally, some light at the end of the tunnel (I hope it's not a train). I had a short lucid involving the original DG this morning. I'll have to fill in later. Gotta go for now.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Finally, some light at the end of the tunnel (I hope it's not a train). I had a short lucid involving the original DG this morning. I'll have to fill in later. Gotta go for now.



LOL, me too (hope it's not a train I mean.)  Glad you're back in the game!

----------


## Oneironaught

It's amazing just how much of my lucid time (since Feb. of this year) has been dedicated to this whole DG thing. I wonder when I'll finally succeed and feel free to move on. Anyway, I had a short lucid segment this morning involving the ODG (original DG). It was sexual in nature, as so many good LDs are.

*Kissing DG (Dream #?: 9/16/07 - 9/17/07)* 
I'm in DG's bedroom. It resembles mine in layout, only larger and far less cluttered. As I stand near her closet, unpacking my clothes from a duffel bag and putting them away, I realise she's waiting for me to hurry and get done. I notice that she is covered only with a towel wrapped around her. She's waiting for me to leave so she can take her shower. But I take my time and act very tired in attempts to cover my purposeful dawdling. I open my eyes only slightly and take my time with what I'm doing.

She begins asking me something, which I pretend to not hear too well. I mosey over to the chair in which she sits and kneel down beside her under the guise of hearing better. My eyes are partially closed so it isn't so obvious that I'm hoping to catch a glimpse under that towel to peer at her glorious nakedness.

She says to me, "Steve, is there any way you could loan me $100? I can pay you back in a few days, I promise." Well, I happen to know that she is soon leaving the area so I suspect I'd never see the money again but, I simply cannot bring myself to tell her anything but: "Yes, I can probably do that for you."

I walk over to her bed (which resembles my own bed, even has the same sheets on it). My wallet is sitting on the bed opened up and facing her. I figure she's asking because she can see that there's money inside and she knows how easily she can have her way with me. I know for a fact that I've got a 100 dollar bill, along with other money in my wallet. But, when I sit down and open it up, there is only $6 inside: a $1 bill and a five. Nothing else is in my wallet, no business cards, no license, no anything. It's completely empty except for the six dollars.

"Where could my money have gone?", I think to myself. I look up to see my wallet sitting on the nightstand. I grab it and find that everything is there as it should be. "Hey, why do I have two wallets?", I ask out loud. I pinch my nose closed and can breathe just fine. "Because I'm dreaming, that's why!"

Without hesitation, I walk back over to her. Her face is shrouded in a reddish light. It's almost like a fire effect or solar lens flare. As I approach, the luminosity fades and restores to her normal face. I start kissing her on the lips. Her lips are a bit lumpy but not so much as to be distracting, just noticeable. I enjoy the feeling of her lips on and in between my own. It's like a sweet reunion with a much-missed old friend.

I kiss her passionately for a little bit then, on my knees, I work my way down her body with my mouth, kissing and enjoying every inch, every feature. I move the towel aside and recognise no taste as I bury my face into her shaven mound.

She says to me "Do it more nervously." Not really understanding what that's supposed to mean, I move my head more vigorously. She then comes back with "No", and guides my right hand to her left thigh, just below the crotch. In delight, I continue to apply tongue and suction to the proper region.

I feel the dream beginning to fade but don't even think to try to save it. I lie in bed with my eyes closed - trying to re-enter the dream - but have no immediate luck so I get up to write up the entry.


Well, it wasn't much but at least I had a lucid so, hopefully, I'm going to get back on track here soon. I must complete the advanced task for this month. The water thing was my idea and I've actually been hoping to do it for about two months now. The idea of any task at all didn't even occur to me in this morning's LD. And given that it was only a short segment, I think I made the best choice of activities. Gotta love the lucid fondling of some one who lives literally half a world away.

----------


## Moonbeam

> And given that it was only a short segment, I think I made the best choice of activities.



Hmm, picks sex over water-sculpting--priorities!  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaught

> Hmm, picks sex over water-sculpting--priorities!



Yup! My sick, twisted mind  ::D:

----------


## bro

I've very much enjoyed reading your journal...meh, we can't be held that responsible for what occurs in our dreams...so enjoy  :smiley: . i know I do.

I look forward to reading more...

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay...I'm glad you had another LD. They're always especially nice when it has been a while since your last one. Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

For the past two months I've been very lazy about my pursuit of LDs. I awaken every night for a WBTB but, lately, I've been half-assing it and completely slacking on writing down dreams when I wake up (for WBTB or for the day). As result, I've been on a terrible dry spell and I've lost tons of really cool dreams. Well, I finally got motivated again and decided to force myself to writes down dreams when I WBTB'ed this morning. I did so and was rewarded. It's amazing how doing your work yields a harvest to reap. All it takes is not being lazy.

I had a nice long, vivid lucid dream this morning. I did the advanced task, make an animal out of water. It happened a little different than I was going for but it may still count. Don't know - don't care. I've just been dying to do it for at least two months now. I'm sure I'll try again too.

I had awoken from an earlier dream, "The Plumber", and tried to re-enter in a WILD attempt. The WILD was semi-successful (well, it led to an LD so...), as I was vaguely aware of my dream state and didn't become fully lucid right away.

*Finding Nemo (Dream #2: 9/25/07 - 9/26/07)*
I have gone outside in the darkness to explore around town. I come across a dumpster with the lids open so I decide to have a look inside. Once I dig past the flattened cardboard boxes and foam packing material I spot a bass guitar. There's a big chip in the body but it's structurally sound and probably playable. Of course, I set it on the ground and continue looking. Voila', a guitar! Then another guitar, two banjos, and still more guitars! Each instrument has some sort of physical damage but they are still worth keeping.

A pile of free stringed instruments is building at my feet. The only problem is that I need somewhere to put them. I can only carry so many and I'm nowhere near home. If I leave any they will surely be snatched up by some one else. I see a tall Goth guy headed my way from down the street and he's eyeing my stash. I look up to my left rear and see a brown, broken-down car there on the grass (maybe a Pinto?). I know this to be my car.

I begin carrying the instruments to the car. I find that all four windows are partially down and a small gray dog, perhaps a schnauzer, awaits my arrival in the driver's seat. I start loading the instruments into the driver-side back seat and return to the dumpster for another armful about the time the Goth reaches me.

He looks over at a bench next to the car and says, "Hey, is that a 360 controller?" I know darn well he doesn't think that; he sees my camera and he's making an excuse to go over and steal it. He heads swiftly towards the bench and grabs my camera. As he begins removing it from the protective carrying pouch I grab his hands. It turns into a battle as I try to wrestle it away from him without breaking it. I seriously contemplate kicking him in the crotch. Finally, he gives up and walks away.

I find myself on another walkway. This one seems to be on a very shallow beach, only without any water that I can see. But it's a sandy shore-like area. The side to my right is lined with buildings and I'm standing right next to three bathroom stalls, each with its wooden door closed.

Ha, lookie here! Down by my feet... another guitar. This acoustic baby is in pristine condition from what I can see in the dim moonlight. And it's in a nice hard-shell case. "Oh yeah, this is coming with me as well." I bend down and close the lid. When I latch it I realise that one of the two latches (it should have three) is broken. That's OK, I think, it's still in great shape; a latch can be replaced. I lift the guitar case by its handle and turn around to notice a closed French horn case on the left side of the row of stalls. I pick it up to realise it's empty. It's too light to contain a horn but, it's a nice case. Never know when I might need this thing.

So, here I am walking with two instrument cases in hand as I head back to where I know the dumpster and car to be. As I approach a small strip of wooded area, I go from vague lucidity to: "I'm dreaming!" I try to levitate so that I might make an earlier traverse of the small wooded hill in front of me. I gain a little altitude but not much. As I approach where I thought the dumpster area was but it's nowhere to be found.

Like a heads-up display, a map appears before me (inspired by Grand Theft Auto, which I'm currently playing) and I try to get my bearings but feel the dream starting to fade on me. I let it go without a fight for some reason.

*FA*

I wake up in a pitch black room. I hear voices around me and get up and turn on the light. When I do so, I discover there are people standing in line at a store checkout counter - right here in my room (it looks nothing like my real bedroom). Damn, I'm trying to sleep and all these people are in my room shopping in the dark! I suddenly realise, "Wait, I might still be dreaming." "Is this a dream?", I ask out loud. [I don't know why I didn't do an RC].

Just now, the saleslady walks by me and I put my hand on her shoulder. The padded shoulders felt weird as she turned to face me. With one of my hands on each of her shoulders, I ask her: "Is this a dream?" Looking me straight in the eye, she tells me "No. Of course you're not dreaming." She gives me the evil eye like I've somehow embarrassed her and myself in front of her customers. "Are you sure I'm not dreaming?", I ask once more, feeling embarrassed now myself. I must really look like a fool with the way I'm carrying on in front of these strangers.

As I sheepishly reach up to grab the pull chain to extinguish the ceiling light I announce to everyone that I'm going back to bed. The actions of a few customers bracing themselves for the returning darkness catches my eye. I look over at a guy to notice that the room extends much farther than I thought. "Wait, this has to be a dream."

I abandon the idea of turning the light back off and give the saleslady another look. She looks over to a lady who's standing at a piece of industrial machinery and says to her: "Prove to this guy that he isn't dreaming so every one can carry on with their business." The machine operator turns to her side and bends over a cylinder standing on the ground. She's reading something from inside the tube and it sounds like she's reading the user instructions for the machine. Actually, everything she's reading sounds perfectly normal. Nope, there's nothing dream-like about this whole situation at all.  ::rolleyes:: 

She gets done reading the paragraph and has me almost completely convinced that this is real life. Suddenly, she begins reading again but - this time - she's saying some awfully silly stuff. I mean, surely there's no instruction manual like that. "Ah-ha! I _AM_ still dreaming!  ::D:  " I finally 'get' it.

I decide to inspect this machine a bit further. It stands about 6 1/2 feet tall. At around belly height is an assembly constructed of approx 12 misshapen 1/4", stainless steel rods. Each rod is about 5-6" long and bent into various angles as the ends approach. Each rod is beaded with ring/donut magnets. Clustered to each branch of magnets is a bunch of little slug magnets. They resemble metal discs about 1/8" in diameter and maybe 1/16" thick. The entire cluster-fuck is roughly spherical in shape.

By shear will, I easily agitate the magnetic field and the tiny disc-shaped magnets begin to bounce and orbit the tree of ring magnets. As I increase the power, the slugs gain energy, traveling faster and farther from the core. Soon enough, I feel the tiny pieces of neodymium pelting my skin like BB's from every direction. It's not painful but it is uncomfortable so I allow the activity to rest. I comment with something about it 'resembling electrons orbiting their nucleus.'

Alright, it's time for the water task that I've been dying to do. I discover that the room has changed once again. The lighting is fairly dim now. It's still a long rectangular room but not quite as long. A couch sits at the mid point of the long back wall and a few segmented windows glow a dim dusk blue above it. A few book shelves line the wall to one side of the couch, followed by two large oval dining tables - side by side - in the middle of that half of the room (where the shopping counter was). There is a table against the side wall at the other end of the room. There are doors at either end of the long, front wall of the room.

I spot a bowl of chocolate chip cookies on the table near me and remember that I've never really eaten food in a lucid dream before [Don't know why, just never have (as far as I remember). And I've been thinking about trying it lately.] The cookies taste very real and are very good. I manage to get several down the 'ole gullet then goof off for a moment or two.

I stand on the table nearest the center of the room in preparation for the waterworks. There are about 8 kids sitting around each of the two tables - patiently waiting to be fed - while the few adults mingle around and talk amongst themselves. I see no water so I call out three of the kids by tapping their heads and saying "Go get me some water."

They each get up and leave the room. In the meantime, I get down and walk near the couch. A guy who I know but haven't seen for a few years is standing there and recognises me. He asks about a common friend of ours. I tell him "he's doing fine" and get ready for the water's arrival.

I hop back up on the table and in come the kids. Each holds a 2-liter soda bottle full of tap water; the caps are gone. I get every one's attention and tell them to watch what I'm about to do. A clear plastic cylinder about 5 feet tall and 4 feet wide is now at the end of the table. A hanging (turned off) fluorescent shop light is partially blocking my view of the top of the water cylinder.

I hold a 2-liter bottle in my right hand and squeeze it, forcing its contents to jet out towards the surface of the water pool. The water stream travels almost in a straight line (like a rod) then falls into the water. The splashes are only a few inches tall, even with the nearly 10 foot distance between us. I then empty the other two containers. It's almost as if the water is being sucked from the bottles, rather than ejecting from them: never spilling or missing its target.

My intention is to bring the water to life as it merges with the pool of water in the cylinder but nothing happens. I put the empty containers down and begin to sing out a series of progressively higher notes. I feel something will happen when I reach my highest note but my voice crackles. I begin the sequence again, this time holding each note longer then the one before it.

I close my eyes as I hold the final note. As the note rings out I hear a crackle in the wall to my left (past the other dining table). I look to see that the wall is now made of red brick and a rectangular hole has opened up. The opening measures about 4 feet tall by 3 wide and is lined with a decorative tan brick pattern. It's at least four feet deep.

I sing out the last few notes even longer still, expecting to see water come out in some form. I can see the leading edge of some sort of water entity emerging from the passageway. It is a deep ocean blue and has white stripes forming a pattern. It becomes apparent that this a jumbo version of "Nemo" from the Disney/Pixar movie "Finding Nemo". All the parts that should be orange were deep blue. This fish is only a form, it has no life. I can see the light distortions as waves ripple through its mass, almost like blue gelatin. Its dimensions are about 2 1/2 feet tall x 3 1/2 feet long x 10 inches wide.

As the water fish's tail completely emerges from the wall it begins to turn into a large stuffed plush fish, still blue with white strips. Everyone seems amazed this whole time. Nemo finally vanishes into thin air.

I revel in the joy of being lucid again and think about waking up to write the dream down but decide instead to milk it for as long as I can. Those cookies were so good. I wouldn't mind having a few more of those. So I walk to the other side of the room, where a lone table rests against the wall. On the table is an old 10 gallon fish tank containing a few inches of wet, colored gravel and fish tank props. A few chocolate chip cookies are in there too but they look damp and bitten so I conclude that some of the little kids were probably gnawing on them. "I'll pass on these ones", I say.

But, right next to the tank is a large Ziplock bag of cookies. Mmmmm... I open the bag and grab a big handful. I'm amazed at how real they are. The taste and texture are perfect. I notice a comfortable armchair where the dining tables were and go have a seat. There's a TV in front of me and it's tuned to a cartoon. It looks similar to Spongebob Squarepants and it's just about over. The credits are starting to pop up as the final scene winds down.

I try hard to see what the names say so I can remember some of them when I wake up but they are illegible and evade my direct gaze. Except for the last name, that is. It said "Gus"  ::D:  ...then transformed into a shield-like logo.

*I awaken for real.*

Note: The idea of the water task did occur to me during the segment before the FA but, only on a deeper sub-conscious level. And the thought never become more prominent than the appeal of finding free instruments to sell. Lucidity level was minimal. The second half of the dream was very lucid.

I also notice a lot of water references in this dream: the shore-like sandy area, the fish tank, the deep blue light through the windows, Nemo, Spongebob Squarepants and, of course, the water itself. I was _ready_ for this dream. With this successful LD I've been re-energized and _will_ be keeping the paper DJ up to date again and will hopefully be returning to my former skill level soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's great that you were able to do that Task! I know that's one that you've wanted to do. I look forward to you editing it in so I can read how it went.

----------


## Oneironaught

Thanks for your enthusiasm, TS. I finally got it typed up  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool, you ate cookies too!  Isn't dream-eating great?  Is that because it's been so long since you've had any IRL?

----------


## Oneironaught

> Cool, you ate cookies too! Isn't dream-eating great? Is that because it's been so long since you've had any IRL?



Eating those dream cookies really was great. I have had a few pieces of junk food since our deal ended but, not much. And none of it was cookies. But I'd say that came from the fact that I've read various posts in the past month or so talking about eating in dreams. I've been hoping to try it since I can't recall ever doing so while lucid.

For some reason, I want to say the idea came in part from Amethyst Star. Maybe it's her cookie pictures. I know one of _your_ dream signs is eating various types of sweets, such as cake. Do you know of any bakeries that deliver dream cake? That sounds good.

But yes, it was cool. I can't wait to do it again.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Do you know of any bakeries that deliver dream cake? That sounds good.



 
It can be found almost anywhere.  Remember that.

----------


## Oneironaught

:woohoo:  Another lucid not more than a half hour ago. Unfortunately, it was disturbed by my alarm clock (which really sucks. Then again, it did wake me at a good time so, I guess I can live with it.). But still, I seem to be getting back on track with things.  :boogie: 

The dream before this (Foiling a Murder Plot) was kind of cool and actually was referred to by my DC Mom in this dream. This dream, however, is a somewhat common theme of mine where I return to somewhere I've moved from and can't seem to find a way to get all of my stuff to my new home.

*Came Back to get my Stuff (Dream #3: 9/28/07 - 9/29/07)* 
I'm in a bedroom of a house that I know to be one my family and I once lived in. My Mom is in here laying on my old bed and J (her Husband of 13 years in real life) is standing between the bed and the window. I see that I sure left an awful lot of stuff in my old room.

At some point, DC Mom tells me how proud she is of me for stopping the four murderers before they could kill their target. (That was in referrence to the previous dream).

We are here, presumably, to pick up any odds 'n' ends we may have left, even though it seems that we moved away from here several years ago. I find that I have stuffed plush animals all over the room - on shelves, piled in a corner, stacked in the closet... They are of all sorts. I even notice some stuffed Nintendo Marios.

I start to collect them up then say to Mom, "I don't think there's enough room in your car for all of this stuff. I wish we'd have brought a trailer or rented a truck or something." I ask her: "How long do we have access to this house for? I might have to come back a few more times to haul all of this." J responds: "You've got about three more weeks." 3 weeks should be plenty of time, even though I live an hour away.

Along one wall is a row of ceiling-tall book shelves completely full of books and misc knick-knacks. J comments that is was all junk and not worth keeping. "What? Look at all those books", I point to a row, "That's some good stuff, man. I definitely want to keep it all."

I ask J: "Do you have any idea who is moving in here after we get done clearing the stuff out?" "Yeah, me" he says. "I bet I know who's getting this room." "Yup" he says, grinning, "Me. It's the best room in the house." Just as I figured.

I walk over to my old bed upon which my Mom is lying down. I realise that the bed (which is about 4 feet tall) is made of a solid brick of cassette tapes in cases. I begin taking tapes out of the mass. "Hey, these _are_ my old tapes. Wow, I didn't realise I had this many! I've got to make sure to get all of these. There's a lot of good stuff on these tapes."

Now I notice the dresser that's being used as a headboard for the bed. It is an ugly orange, stands about 5 1/2 feet tall and at least 4' wide, and has a large number of drawers. The draws are all small, yet deep. I can't possibly image what I might have left in all those drawers so I open one cautiously, in case it contains something I don't want them to see.

It's full of new electronic parts! I open a few more to discover that they are packed full of heat shrink tubing. "Do you two have any idea what all of this is worth? This amount is worth a fortune." I pick up a handful of 6" strips of heat-shrink and tell them that just this much is worth at least $10. Every drawer I open is loaded with parts. Somehow, the bed is now moved far enough away that I can stand in front of the dresser. Many of the drawers now have clear faces so I bend down to see that several drawers are loaded with small light bulbs. I open more drawers: Magnets... transistors... more.

I have to save all of the drawers, even if I can't salvage the entire dresser. This is just way too much money's worth of parts to let it go. Though I sure don't recall ever having this room, this dresser, this particular parts stock, and so on.

J jokingly says that he's going to keep all of my parts drawers so I pull out a stack and announce that I'm taking as much of this now as I can. I pick up the first stack and say, "I'll be right back. I'm going to go load these in my car." He helps me with the door and I go outside.

It's dark out. A bunch of cars are on the lawn of this house and the one to my right. The street is also crowded with cars. As I walk to the curb where I expect to be parked, I seem to spook some one in a small, white RV. They crank up the RV and back into the yard of the house directly across the street, which is also full of cars.

Where is my car? It should be right here but it's nowhere to be found amongst all these vehicles. This isn't right at all. "I may be dreaming", I think to myself on a mostly-subconscious level. Still carrying my load, I head back through the lawn towards the house. On the way, I come across some people sitting on a curb in the middle of the grass. My DC Mom is one of the people and some stranger lady is next to her, talking to her. I ask the stranger lady where my car is and she gives some sort of response (which I have now forgotten).

I now find myself sitting in the house's lounge. On the couch next to me - to my left - is my youngest Brother, R (He's much younger than his current real life age but I didn't notice that at the time). To our right is another, longer couch with about 5 people talking amongst themselves. Against the wall on our left side of the room is a small table with 4 people sitting around it playing cards. The guy nearest me tosses a card at a three-tall card wall he's making on the table. The card he tossed lands perfectly in place on top of the card house wall.

Yes, I _am_ dreaming! I turn to my Brother, R, and say: "Look at those cards the guys are using." Since there's a number of them stacked edge to edge we can easily see the faces. "Look at that one, a *99 of clubs*. And how about that one there? Do you know what that means?" I look him in the eye and continue, "That means we're dreaming!"

I hold my nose closed and say "Pinch your nose like this." As he grabs his nose I notice that it looks like rubber. Blue rubber, to be exact. He pinches his nose closed and exclaims: "I can breathe fine!" "Now try to float", I encourage him and without any hesitation he's lifting up off of the couch.

I tell him to follow me as we float together out the door. We are now outside. It's a bright sunny day. I suggest that we float around and find something fun to do. No matter how hard I try to float higher, I can't seem to keep the toes of my shoes from dragging the ground. I stand and leap straight up in hopes of gaining altitude but, no luck. I try the swimming technique, all to no avail.

We continue forward and reach what seems to be a carnival or fair. A Ferris Wheel stands tall in the background. Directly in front of us is a partially walled-off area of padded grey cubicle walls and a crowd of people gathered, facing a stage. I hear a commercial for Becks Dark playing over the intercom and decide that a beer would be nice. (I never did get it though)

My Brother seems to be gone now and I notice a beautiful woman walking towards me. I'm still low to the ground, floating along, and somehow end up between her legs. She greets me and we get on the subject of enjoying each other. I bend up and plant my face between her legs. I then help her lower her pants and she steps over me to take them all the way off. I pluck her panties from within her lowered pants and... uhm... smell them (not sure why)  ::?:  

So anyway, she leans up against a truck bed to pull her pants off past her feet and I notice that she suddenly has grown a penis  :Sad:  (why oh why?). I notice that some sort of foamy buttery substance is oozing from the tip.

Conveniently, my alarm clock goes off and I awaken to face the day  ::mrgreen:: 


*EDIT:* This is the closest I can get from what I remember:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the card...and too bad about the rest! ::?:

----------


## Oneironaught

I had a weird dream last night about being lost at a theme park after a concert. At one point I told myself how dream-like something was. I questioned it only on the surface then promptly moved on, completely missing the opportunity  ::shakehead::

----------


## Oneironaught

More dreams where I briefly questioned reality then carried on non-lucidly. More missed chances but that's OK. I'll catch it tonight. 

Here's a DV dream where I had a dream re-entry (I've been having a lot of those again lately) and purposely - but not lucidly - re-did a part of the dream for a different outcome. I know exactly why I'm not having more LDs right now: I'm not staying up long enough when I WBTB. So, even when I recognise dream-like qualities, I'm not focusing enough on the RCs so I let them fail me. I've been too casual in my recent dreams to follow through on RCing. Oh, and the fact that I've been staying up too late the past few weeks.

Maybe a new post in here will get my butt in gear again. So, here goes:

*Lucidbulbs, don't eat that! (Dream #?: 10/06/07 - 10/07/07)* 
I find myself at my bench at work, involved in a repair of some sort. I notice a tiny chunk of something in my mouth. Upon inspection I discover it to be a fragment of porous tooth. A few moments later, another piece. In all, I probably end up with 7 or 8 tooth pieces piled in front of me. I worry about my dental hygiene.

A customer comes up and asks if I could put a song on CD for him. "Sure, I'll have to charge you a few bucks", I answer. I ask what song he wants and he says "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict" (a real-life "song" by Pink Floyd). "What?", I ask, "that's not even fit to be called a song. It's nothing more than a bunch of noise that goes on for way too long." "But I like it" he says. "Fine, I guess I'll do it for you then."

It suddenly piques my awareness that Rush Limbaugh is to my right rear doing his radio broadcast at a long Formica counter. He starts to signal that his headphones have failed and asks for help in getting a replacement set.

I now have the duty to get everyone lunch so I ask Rush what he wants to eat. He first says he's fine... "Well, I'm a little hungry, I guess." I ask if he'll eat a Big Mac if I get him one and he says he will (I don't even like McDonald's in real life).

*Lucidbulbs* is one of Rush's employees and - after she replaces his headphones - I ask her what she wants for lunch. I don't recall what she says.

*I wake up and lie there thinking about the dream and go for a re-entry (I've always done so well at that since childhood but, but it almost never results in lucidity unless I do a full WBTB)*

*Re-entry/continuation.*

I've returned with lunch. Rush has his burger and Lucidbulbs has her container of spaghetti. I stand near as she uses chopsticks to pick up a mouthful of the saucy noodles. Just as it touches her lips, I notice that there is hair in the spaghetti. I quickly warn her, "Don't eat that. There's hair in it." She reaches for a second scoop, saying that she is hungry and doesn't really care right now, and the hair is so dense now that it looks like thick clumps of hair have been mixed in with the pasta. 

I give her a look of disgust, wondering how she could eat that then reach out and slam the lid of her container shut. "There's no way I'm letting you eat this. This isn't right and I won't allow it", I demand.

Suddenly, I am standing at the McDonald's counter, yelling at the employees. They tell me that they don't even sell spaghetti. I realize they are right and that I must have gotten it somewhere else and begin to head out of the door.

*I awaken. Again I try to re-enter the dream. I want to make them McDonald's jerks pay for Lucidbulbs having to eat all that hair. They aren't tricking me this time...*

*Re-entry/continuation*

So, I've just entered McDonald's and plopped the food container and a musical keyboard down onto the counter. I start raising hell about them selling me spaghetti full of hair. "The only reason I even came here to begin with is because I was supposed to be getting a free keyboard power supply with my meal and you guys even screwed me on that.

They agreed to make the spaghetti right and apologised for the inconvenience. "But I still haven't received my power adaptor that was supposed to be in the bag (like a kids' meal toy)." Then I look at the keyboard and see that it's not even a McDonald's brand. I swear the brand name was McDonald's before. I don't want to let on that I don't even own a Mcdonalds brand keyboard so I keep demanding what they owe me.

I see the female manager escaping out the back door and know she's trying to get out of giving me my due so I run out of the front door to catch her.

I'm now in a car in the parking lot and, as she tries to slip past me in her car, I ram her car as hard as I can. When I do so, her's gets wedged between mine and a utility pole and her driver's door falls off. I notice that she's sitting there totally nude. I also see that she is quite pregnant.

*I awaken for the final time.*

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on all your re-entries, GH.





> "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict" (a real-life "song" by Pink Floyd).



I remember that one. I had the tape in college. My roommates thought it was the weirdest stuff they had ever heard. That's probably why I chose to play it... ::D: . I haven't heard or thought about that song for soo long.






> and the hair is so dense now that it looks like thick clumps of hair have been mixed in with the pasta.



 Why is that image so replusive that I am even now fighting off the urge to gag....?






> a Mcdonalds brand keyboard



That's funny...






> I notice that she's sitting there totally nude. I also see that she is quite pregnant.



And that's an unexpected ending.


What a long, odd dream, GH.

But you had good recall. And great skill at re-rentering. So good job!

----------


## Oneironaught

Yeah, the hair-in-food thing always creeps me out. I've thrown plenty a meal away because of that.

Twoshadows, I had a non-lucid dream about you last night. I dented some wooden dowels on your jewelry repair bench when I used it to do a repair and you got mad at me about it. Then I felt so bad I nearly cried  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Twoshadows, I had a non-lucid dream about you last night. I dented some wooden dowels on your jewelry repair bench when I used it to do a repair and you got mad at me about it. Then I felt so bad I nearly cried



Aww... :Sad: 

You should have gotten lucid right there because you _know_ that I never would have gotten mad at you in real life. I would have said "That's okay. Wooden dowels are so replaceable. Let go carve something."... ::D: 






> Yeah, the hair-in-food thing always creeps me out. I've thrown plenty a meal away because of that



 You want to hear another gross story? Good. My friend was in New Oleans and was eating at what was supposed to be a nice restaurant. As she was getting close to the bottom of the food she was eating she suddnely saw......a band-aid. Needless to say, the whole table got their food for free. But.. _yuck_!! If that doesn't get your gag reflexes going....

----------


## Oneironaught

> Aww...
> 
> You should have gotten lucid right there because you _know_ that I never would have gotten mad at you in real life.



I know; you're far too sweet for that. But my dream mind is not too smart  ::D: 





> You want to hear another gross story? Good.



Eww, that's gross. I'd lose my appetite for a week if that happened to me.

I've been missing so many obvious dream signs lately. A lot of times I've been questioning reality but, only for a moment then forgetting all about it. It's like I'm suddenly not following through with my RCs or only doing them half-assed when it really matters.

Here's an example from last night:

*Working with pj (Dream #2: 10/11/07 - 10/12/07)* 
I go to *pj's* shop in the middle of the night for some reason. When I flip the light switch on the wall, the fluorescent fixture flashes briefly then goes dark again, returning me to the pitch blackness. The fixture is your standard 4 foot, 2-tube hanging shop light.

Damn, what's wrong with the light? I move the switch up and down repeatedly in hopes that the starter/ballast will kick in. As I do so I notice a blue spark arcing inside of the starter and sometimes between the starter and metal frame. It light never does come on though. The sparks didn't make any sound that I recall.

*I have a brief awakening and realise that I was pre-lucid in that last segment. I kind of knew it might be a dream but didn't take it to the next level. (I'm pretty sure I woke up. I don't think it was a FA) I then re-entered the dream with the intention of becoming fully lucid.*

I'm back in the shop and all of the lights are on. *Pj* is gathering some supplies off of the metal shelving as I tell him about the troubles the lights gave me when I tried to turn them on.

"Yeah, pj" I told him, "I was dreaming about coming in to work during the night and the lights wouldn't come on. I was so dumb, I didn't even think about doing a reality check. I would have become lucid if I did."

Pj looked at me and commented about how it was a shame that I missed the opportunity like that.

*I woke up kicking myself soon afterwards. I wrote it down then went on to have another 5 non-lucid dreams*  ::roll:: 

And the night started off so promising. Before I went to bed I contacted the original "DG" because I've decided I'd like to actively resume trying to complete that task again (and I haven't talked to her in about 2-3 months). I figured contact with her would help give me the boost I so desperately need. Well, she _was_ in my first dream, which involved sending real time PMs to her and receiving cool animated responses from her. The nature of our conversation in my dream? I was trying to get her back into lucid dreaming again. And of course, I missed it.  ::?: 

Boy, I really missed a lot of obvious ones last night/this morning. But, tonight... now, this will be a different story. I get to sleep late in the morning. I WILL become lucid.

*He tries to convince himself.*

----------


## Moonbeam

Next time maybe you'll listen to pj.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Next time maybe you'll listen to pj.



You'd think with all the respect I have for pj and all of the wisdom he possesses that I'd listen. But, no  ::roll::  It's his fault though. He should have said, "Steve, do an RC right now. You're dreaming right now, you idiot!" But did he? No. It's _all_ his fault.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You'd think with all the respect I have for pj and all of the wisdom he possesses that I'd listen. But, no  It's his fault though. He should have said, "Steve, do an RC right now. You're dreaming right now, you idiot!" But did he? No. It's _all_ his fault.



Now that you put it that way...

----------


## pj

> It's his fault though. He should have said, "Steve, do an RC right now. You're dreaming right now, you idiot!" But did he? No. It's _all_ his fault.



I'll take the fall this time.

NEXT time though . . .

----------


## Oneironaught

As usual, I'm trying to do a journal entry while in a rush. So I'll have to hurry then edit/flesh out later. I'm just glad to finally have been lucid again after such a long, rocky dry spell. It wasn't a very high-level lucidity but, I did know I was dreaming and exploited the fact. However, since I wasn't very highly lucid, it turned into another sexcapade after trying to recall what the new tasks are (I still can't remember what they are) and finally settling on trying one of last month's tasks (pulling your reflection from a mirror and asking it why we dream). I failed the task anyway but at least I tried it out of fun. I just didn't spend too much time on it.


*Sex under lock and key (Dream # ?: 11/3/07 - 11/4/07)* 

Notes:

I'd just bought a half gallon of orange juice at a store that didn't have something else I needed. So I'm now entering WalMart. I'm carrying the juice and - as I pass the greeter - I decide I shouldn't be walking around with this in the store. I search my pockets and find the receipt then head back out to the parking lot.

As I fly over the other cars in the parking lot, towards my own car to put the juice down, I realise I'm dreaming. Forgetting about the orange juice, I head back to the store and walk inside. I start trying to recall what the newest tasks of the month are. I've only read them once and that was a few days ago so I still have no idea what they are. The only recent tasks I recall are those from last month. I decide to try the "pull your reflection from a mirror and ask it why we dream" task.

Immediately to the left is a showcase with a small mirrored panel inside (above all the merchandise inside). I squat down to get a view of myself. Since the exposed mirrored section was so small, I could only see about a vertical 1/3 of my face at any one time. My mouth/nose area was clearly visible and - since it was a Halloween task - I tried to make my mouth look scary for amusement. It wasn't too hard to make my lips and teeth take on a creepily scary appearance.

After a short while I tried to grab my reflection but didn't. Not wanting to spend much time on it, I moved on.

I somehow end up with a beautiful woman, walking around a bustling downtown area. I keep reminding myself that I'm dreaming. At some point, I whisper to someone that I'm dreaming (can't remember why).

I find a cranny amongst the buildings and veer off with the woman. I decide to go for sex... again. I touch her area underneath her short shirt. She's dry at the moment so I take things easy. In time, the situation changes as she slickens.

Other people are wandering aimlessly (like video game busy-body characters, such as the people wandering around in _Grand Theft Auto_ and similar open-world games) in the area we are in. I know it's a dream so don't care much who watches the goings on.


~ Got to go to work so I'll finish later (and try to keep it somewhat clean)

----------


## bro

Not bad O with a GH...not bad at all. I envy an LD like that...and very well described. I also get lucid many a time by flying across parking lots, in a rush to get somewhere etc... I'm glad your dry spell ended and kudos for trying one of the tasks...that's something I've yet to do...I can't wait to read more of this sexcapade..please censor only as absolutely necessary..it sounded like it sure was going somewhere  :smiley: .../me begins to imagine what happens as she "slickens" in the "cranny"  :wink2: .

Keep it up, I'll be reading

PS- I also get video game like images in my dreams..seemingly animated...interesting you get that too.

----------


## Oneironaught

*Look at dem boobies! (Dream #3: 11/10/07 - 11/11/07)* 
A friend and I are standing at some one's door step; He's just knocked. I'm carrying an automobile air conditioning control panel that has way more parts and electronics than it should. Ah, here comes some one.

A lady comes to the door and my friend asks for some guy by name. She takes us back to his room. The guy sits on a couch watching TV. "Hello", he greets us. My friend tells him that I want the AC controller worked on. We aren't sure if it's the controller or the actual AC unit that's at fault but, all I brought along was the controller.

I chime in (in a defensive tone) to say that I only brought the controller because it's a job that I wanted to get done for my Grandfather, as a birthday gift. I don't have access to bring in the entire vehicle and I don't want him to know that I'm getting the job done for him (as if he won't notice that the control panel is missing from his car). The guy takes the panel and sets it in a stack of other units he's got to work on.

Something made me decide to do a nose RC. (that something is probably the fact that I did a 'real' WBTB, which I've been too lazy to do lately. It's funny how - when I actually TRY to LD - I succeed much more often.) At first, I'm not sure. I think I can breathe through my pinched nose. But am I only fooling myself? I continue trying and: Bam, I'm lucid. Lucidity in a strange house always means that it's time to explore.

But first, the lucid tasks of the month. I've been thinking about them today; now's my chance. I stand up and leave the room in search of a mirror. I find the bathroom and stand in front of the mirror. The mirror is nice and wide but, I can only see down to my belly.

In hopes of transforming into a female (task, not true-life desire  :wink2:  ) I simply _wish_ to become a female. I notice my face becoming slightly out of focus and a grainy "old film" effect overlaps my facial features. I see that I now have ragged blonde hair and my features are much more feminine. I look away and back again. The facial transformation is even more solid and clear.

I gaze down at the reflection of my chest (I somehow have my shirt off now) and watch as a pair of breasts emerge. The breasts are very round (like implants) and only grow to maybe an A-cup. I have no idea what the nipple color is; I don't notice. So I am now bearing breasts and my face is stable and very feminine. I don't look too bad at all! Well, the fake tits are kind of a turn-off. I like mine to look more natural  ::mrgreen:: 

This bathroom is open at both ends, like some kitchens. And there is no door at either end. I walk out of the bathroom through the other end and snoop around a room. I examine various draw contents then begin to awaken.


I feel myself lying in bed but keep my eyes closed and focus on remaining in a dream state. The visuals have already faded away.

I'm walking through the front door at some one's house. The wife let me in. The husband is sitting there at a guitar amp, getting ready to play. I assume I'm part of the band as well.

Wait, what's going on here? How did I? Hmm... I hold my nose closed and can breathe fine. That was a false awakening. I'm still dreaming, yes. I walk right through the living room and into their bedroom's walk-in closet. A stack of plastic storage totes is there, along with various cardboard boxes. I'm like a kid in a candy store. What great things will my mind conjure up from within these containers?

I grab a short plastic tote from the stack and remove its lid. Well, well, what have we here! This tote is full of Ziplock baggies of pot. Each bag contains a different variety. There is also an assortment of pipes. Every time I try to smoke weed in an LD, I wake up or the pot turns into something else so I decide to eat it.

I dig around and find a few pretty, tight buds and pop them into my mouth. They don't really have much taste but, that's OK. I'm eating these babies with a grin on my face. So, after devouring a few buds from a couple of different bags, I find myself outside of their house, carrying boxes or something.

I remember the turkey task. I just know I'll find a turkey and - as I round the garage area - there stands two turkeys: one gray, one brown. The gray turkey is nearest me so I ask it what it thinks of Thanksgiving. In true turkey fashion, it gives me a puzzled look like "What the hell are you talking about?" as it tilts its head to the side. The turkeys continue walking past me and I question the second one. "What do you think of Thanksgiving?", I interrogate. Not surprisingly, I'm given the same puzzled non-response.

I continue carrying the boxes I'm holding and set them down inside the house.

I wake up soon afterwards.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, Gh!  Seems like you've been gone for a while?  Nice to see you again, anyway, and good job on the task.

----------


## Oneironaught

I finished typing up the task dream from this morning. I'll finish the one before that as soon as I get a chance (and decide which parts need to be left out or how to word them delicately).





> Congratulations, Gh! Seems like you've been gone for a while? Nice to see you again, anyway, and good job on the task.



Hi, Moonbeam. Thank you. Yes, I have been relatively scarce lately. That's largely due to being so busy with work, life, holiday crap stuff, and so on. I'm trying to make time for DV again.

----------


## Moonbeam

You had that holiday stuff right the first time.

----------


## Twoshadows

GH--good job on doing the tasks.

I'm out of town at the moment, but I may have some spare time in the next few days...so I brought along my pocket knife and one of the wooden cubes that you sent me. It would be fun if I could get that done while on this trip. Things at home have been sooo busy lately. I'll let you know how the carving goes... :smiley:

----------


## pj

Hey, GH - congrats on the tasks and the very readable and entertaining write-ups!  Thanks for taking the time to let the rest of us enjoy those.

----------


## Oneironaught

> You had that holiday stuff right the first time.



I know. I just don't want to sound like such a Scrooge. But I would like to cancel Christmas this year, if no one objects. Christmas is so wonderful as a child. But, as time moves forward, you start to realise that the expenses really wear you down. I hate to say that because I love Christmas to this very day and I always love giving to others. But, the older your gift recipients get, the more the gifts cost. And I'm part of a family that never skimps on Christmas gifting. Hopefully some day I'll have children to share the joy with. Until then - for this year at least - Bah humbug. I'm already tapped out.  ::D: 





> GH--good job on doing the tasks.
> 
> I'm out of town at the moment, but I may have some spare time in the next few days...so I brought along my pocket knife and one of the wooden cubes that you sent me. It would be fun if I could get that done while on this trip. Things at home have been sooo busy lately. I'll let you know how the carving goes...



Thank you, Sweetie. I'm glad you're getting on another of the cubes. Or should I say, "ball in a cage in a cage in a cage"? You and I know the secret to them but - to every one else - they are very mysterious and amazing.

If only there were 30 more hours in a day I'd be right there by your side, carving away. Lately I've been torn so many different directions that I'm having a hard time doing the things I _want_ to do. I'm currently in a campaign to ensure that I don't become obsolete any time soon in my profession (and fund-raising for a medically-needy cousin, designing electronic test equipment, and so much more). And boy, is that ever time-consuming and mentally demanding/draining.





> Hey, GH - congrats on the tasks and the very readable and entertaining write-ups! Thanks for taking the time to let the rest of us enjoy those.



And thank you for taking the time to read it.

You know, no matter how many times I proofread stuff, I always end up finding errors to correct. I didn't change any of the content but, a few sentences had to be fixed. I always end up writing my dream entries in a rushed state and some sentences don't exactly make sense.

Thanks for stopping by, everyone.

----------


## Oneironaught

In an earlier dream, I had acquired a horse. I kept the horse on the carport of the dream house and cut a piece of twine to tether it to the handset of a wall-mounted telephone. This twine was coiled (just like a telephone handset cable) so I though I had enough length. But I notice that the tension is just enough that the phone is being pulled off the hook. I don't want the phone being left off the hook so I try to find a short piece of rope or twine to lengthen then piece I'm using.

I ended up finding a short piece of rolled plastic twine but it tears and becomes too short when I try to tie it onto the other piece. This dream ends with my still searching.

The following dream continues the theme of trying to find rope or twine to tie the horse so it doesn't wander off:

*I see dead people (Dream #?: 11/17/07 - 11/18/07)* 
I'm in a room where the "teacher" is talking to everyone. This room is set up like a small auditorium, seats like church pews lined up in rows. Every seat is filled for a total of around 200 people.

For some reason, the teacher is running us through a drill in which we are instructed to run from one corner of the room to the diagonally opposite corner. So we do. Next, we're told to run from the front of the room to the rear so we do. We then all take our seats again while he tells us more about the drills. It seems that this is practice so that we can navigate the room and climb over the pews with little trouble, in case it needs to be done in a hurry for some reason.

I my mind, I still need to find rope or something to lengthen the tether on the horse. He still isn't tied up and I'd hate for it to run away. I realise that the horse is at the front, left corner of the room so I walk up to check on the situation. The horse is sitting down relaxing.

I walk to the back of the room and find a set of shelves and racks. There are all kinds of hardware, garden tools, and other things you generally find in an outdoor shed or garage. I search in vain for rope or twine. Oh wait. I do see a little, short piece of twine. It's thin and weak but I give it a try.

I tie the 10 inch piece of twine onto the end of the one looped around the horse's neck. When I pull the knot tight, it just pulls apart and the twine shortens even more. I continue looking for something to extend the rope. Knowing there's nothing of use there, I still make several more aimless trips back and forth to the 'tool shed' area and find nothing.

On my last trip back there, I spot Shirley, my Dad's old girlfriend (who was killed by a hit and run drunk driver of a jacked-up pickup truck on Nov 8th, 2000 - in real life - as she walked her dog. She was thrown by the truck into a ditch... It was an upsetting, terrible sight/event. The dog lived but, not her) sitting among the crowd. Shirley? Shirley's dead. When I see her I immediately know that I have to be dreaming and try a nose RC just to be sure. Yes, I am dreaming.

We make eye contact. I was going to try other things the next time I became lucid but, I don't think I've ever seen Shirley in a dream. At least, not in an LD. So I'm caught off guard. The only thing I can think of is to reach out to her, so I extend my right arm. She reaches out and takes my hand.

I take her and we fly over to where my Dad is sitting. The room is still filled with people but my attention focuses only on what's going on right here and now. No one except me can see Shirley. After all, she did die years ago. I take her hand and place it on my Dad's face. She rubs and touches his face and I can see that he kind of feels it and can smell her hand.

I watch my Dad's face as he takes in the experience. He's confused by what's going on but he knows it's something important. He reaches his hand up to his face and cups hers.

I start to walk off to give them some 'privacy' and I hear him say, in a still somewhat confused tone, "So, what would _you_ do with a reel to reel player?" When I turn back around, I see that he is now holding a 45 RPM record near his face. I step back over to him and lower the record. I point to the name on the label. In silver letters on the black label it said Shirley E...... (her full name).

He seemed to know and understand now.

I tried to carry on with the dream but it was too much. I woke up with tears in my eyes. I'm even having a hard time writing this right now.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  Wow, intense dream.

----------


## Oneironaught

I've had a lot of cool dreams lately but I haven't been writing down anything but titles to remind me what the dreams were. Too busy - too lazy (paradox?). I did have a few moments of lucidity in a dream this morning but I've since forgotten most of the dream. Mainly because the following few dreams were a much more interesting continued dream.

Here's what I remember from the one dream:

*Trying to cut the guys (Dream #1: 12/01/07 - 12/02/07)* 
I'm in the building where my shop used to be (I lived on the second floor for a few years as well). [That building is a common dream sign of mine but never triggers lucidity until this morning] A couple of guys are trying to harm me (and maybe some one else). I somehow end up holding a large, curve-bladed knife in each hand.

The knife in my left hand has a longer blade than that in my right hand, though they look like the same knife. I swap hands for the longer range attack on my right. The knives are folding blade types and they don't seem to want to stay fully extended. I notice they are held tight by a wing nut so I open them fully and tighten them down.

I do this as I'm chasing the guys out of the building. They run downstairs and I chase after them. They were gone by the time I reached the ground floor. I run down the dark hallway with knives in hands and, as I approach the door, I reach out to switch on the lights. I flip the switch and the lights don't come on.

Instantly, I realise I'm dreaming. I know there are things I want to do but I'm so engrossed in my pursuit of my attackers that I can't break free of the action line. I exit the building and head next door.

I enter the main building and look for the guys...


That's all I recall from the dream. At least I remember the lucid segment. But, that's the entire lucid segment. It lasted about 5-10 seconds. Within no time it was lost. Better luck tonight.

----------


## bro

Better luck indeed, but it's good to see you're recording again. A little bit of lucidity is better than no lucidity.

That action theme sounded pretty good...If only we could spawn 2 curved blades in real life when needed... ::D:  You certainly gave them what they needed.

Sometimes, like what you did in this dream, it seems better to just go with the flow...rather than forcing your will..you're still able to enjoy the dream world..over time though you'll be able to mold it to what you like again.

Tell me, that shop building, that's a reoccuring dream location? Perhaps now that you've gotten lucid there, if you dream of it again it will bring forth more steady, controllable lucidity..if you accosiate it with dreams...just a thought.

Well done, hope to see more soon.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Sometimes, like what you did in this dream, it seems better to just go with the flow...rather than forcing your will..you're still able to enjoy the dream world..over time though you'll be able to mold it to what you like again.



In this particular case I didn't decide to go with the flow. It just happened. I think that's why I lost lucidity so quickly. I just wasn't with it enough to pull myself where I needed to be. Or to even try.





> Tell me, that shop building, that's a reoccuring dream location? Perhaps now that you've gotten lucid there, if you dream of it again it will bring forth more steady, controllable lucidity..if you accosiate it with dreams...just a thought.



Man, that was one heck of a place (in real life). It was my life for about 6 years. I've had many, many dreams involving that building. And it's never normal stuff. A lot of times the building has an elevator that goes down for many flights (even though there is no sub-ground level in real life). In some cases, there's a stone staircase that goes down. Other times have a gaping hole in the upstairs floor. Or I have to escape out of the upper windows. 

It's always something weird with that building but this was probably the first time I've ever become lucid from it. And I know it's a common dream sign for me so you'd think I'd learn to recognise it but, nooooo.

I did become semi-lucid once from the building though. Hopefully, as you said, this will start a trend of association between that building (and its many iterations) and "I'm dreaming".

----------


## Oneironaught

Yay, a lucid dream  :woohoo: 

*Well I'm off to school now (Dream #4-5: 12/02/07 - 12/03/07)* 
I find myself on a silver bicycle on my way to school. {In real life I graduated in 1991} The pedals are a little stiff but I still manage to get a decent cruising speed up after the traffic allows me to cross at the crosswalk. There's a guy to my right side who is jogging. I'm impressed that he is able to run as fast as I can pedal the bike. Sure, we both began from a dead stop but still.

I say to him "Damn, you're really hauling ass!", in an obviously-impressed tone. I notice that there's a digital multimeter strapped to my handle bars. {It looked similar to the one in the following photo except that it had multiple slide switches to set the mode and range instead of the one main rotary switch.}



As I'm pedaling, I grab the meter probes and somehow am able to measure the bike's speed by touching them to the handle bars and setting the proper mode. It takes me awhile to figure out a mode that will give me meaningful results. The nearest I can find to a relevant scale is something along the lines of "f/m", which I take to mean "feet per minute". But that still doesn't give me something I can relate to.

I'm farther along now and find that I pedaling slowing along side a colored girl I'm going to school with. She tells me how long it usually takes her to get to school and I say that I usually get there faster because I jog most of the way. At first I started to say that I run most of the way but I know that's a lie so I change it to jog, then to "jog most of the way and walk the rest." I mention that I just got this bike and that this is my first day using it to go to school. I figured I'd get a bike so I don't have to leave so early to get to class anymore.

She receives a call on her cell phone and chats to her friend. Her friend must be on some game show like "Cash Cab" or something because the girl I'm walking with turns to me and asks a trivia question about what I assume to be a female vocal band. I have no idea what the answer is and she relays the message and gives out an "Aww, sorry" to her friend on the other end.

When the school gets within our line of sight, I realise just how early I am. I tell her to go on ahead without me. "I'm going to go back home and sleep for a little while longer. There's still over an hour before school starts."

*On my way back, I wake up and go to the bathroom.*

*Back to bed... Dream re-entry:*

I'm in my bedroom getting ready to lie down for awhile.{the home is much different than any I've ever really lived in} I get ready to set my alarm clock and something makes me realise that I'm probably dreaming. I hold my nose closed for several breaths and confirm. "Yes, I'm dreaming!"

According to my clock, I have plenty of time to kill before I have to "be at school" so I walk down the hall towards the living room. Halfway down the hall, I stop to say to myself "Everything here - everything I see and hear - is part of my own mind." {I remembered that I haven't done that in a long time while posting a response on DV about it yesterday.} {The "all in my mind" notion sort of faded away because I didn't pay much more attention to it after making that statement.}

I reach the living room, which seems to be Mom's bedroom. Her bed sits right in front of me so I look at it with conscious intent, remembering a thread about how hands look in dreams. {I had posted a comment pointing out that all dream objects can have that appearance. Oops, well I thought about making that post yesterday. I'll have to do so.} Anyway, the bed has that wavy, heat distortion look to it. Of note is that I can see the shape of something underneath the blanket, moving as if a small creature is shuffling around. Eventually, the movement slows down and the bed becomes more stable and vivid.

In search of something to do I decide to walk back to my room. I look around to see that I have a desk. "I really need to use my desk more often", I comment to myself out loud. I pick up a glossy newspaper advertisement  section and look at it. The text looks rather stable. Almost too stable for a dream. So I look away and back again and find that the text has changed quite a bit. Good, good. Still dreaming.

I find a pencil and look for a sheet of blank paper but have a hard time finding one. Every sheet of paper I find is either printed or written on so I find some sort of game board with 3-D features. It'd be cool to try writing something and seeing if I can read it when I wake up. I start to write: "Hello, DreamViews. I'm writing this in my dream so that I can take a picture and post it later for every one to see."

I realise that I'm writing a lot of it pretty sloppily and illegibly. But many of the key parts are clear enough to make out. I don't want to spend too much time trying to be neat in case I lose lucidity. In fact, I almost do lose it but am able to stabilize again. I go on to write more as Mom comes knocking on the door.

"Wait a minute, Mom. I'm doing something." I continue writing. "I need you to drop off a payment for me on your way to school", she says. I get almost done and say "Alright, come on in." When she comes in I'm still halfway in the bed with a blanket wrapped around me. The rest of my body is reaching out to finish the message. I work my way out of the blanket so she doesn't think I'm sitting here nude or something. I finish up the DV message as she hands me an envelope of money.

Next, I find myself at the front desk of an auto repair shop. I tell the guy I'm here to pay my Mom's repair bill. He grabs the ticket and rings up the bill. I see the register displays 175 and I start counting money from my wallet. I can't quite hear what he says when he tells me the price so I ask him to repeat it to make sure I'm getting out the correct amount. He tells me - under his breath - that it's $175. I count it out and hand the money over to him. He re-counts it to make sure.

He mentions that I look tired and I tell him it's because I'm actually asleep and dreaming right now. The two other mechanics who are there look at each other in surprise, as if to say "Whoa, this guy is either very weird or fuckin' awesome!"

The cashier says that he knows about LDing and I show that I'm impressed. He adds: "But are you really dreaming right now?" "Sure I am" I reply, "but I'm just killing time before I go back to school." "Then how long has this dream been going on?", he asks. I answer sarcastically, "Ever since I went to sleep after I came back home from school. I ended getting there way too early." His response was: "For 6 months!?!?!" "No, not for 6 months. Only about a half hour or so."  ::mrgreen:: 

I feel lucidity starting to fade and decide to allow myself to awaken so I could come here and type it up.

It's funny that I wrote something in hopes of being able to read it later on in the waking world. All the while I had no idea that the room I'm in was so different from my own. Even if I did somehow manage to actually write a tangible, material message, it would have been in the wrong room anyway.

*EDIT:* Oh, and that entire second dream segment was probably only about 10 minutes or so. But it seemed like a half hour in the dream. Both segments together may have been about 20 minutes.

----------


## bro

GH, I'm getting more and more interested in your sick and twisted mind...it inspires me. 

Anyway, what a strange device you used on that silver bicycle, somehow I doubt sticking various probes to the handlebars would work IRL. Isn't it wonderfully amusing the different ideas that come to us in a dream. They're genius to the dreamer, but only the dreamer  :tongue2: .

Congratulations on that lucid dream. It REALLY sounded like you had some wonderful control. Being able to actually perform reasonable actions for a reasonable amount of time and stay nonchalant..that's critical and very good. Strange that you thought of "taking a picture for DC"...In one lucid dream I had, I thought I'd "carry this paper to RL and scan it to DV"...oh the possibilities. Your confidence that you could stay lucid and wake when you wanted was quite impressive as well. I laughed a bit at the shop payment scene...it was clear you were very grounded and didn't lose it for a minute, also, DEILD'ing right back in? Incredible..

Perhaps the discussion of your lesser lucid dream helped bring on this one.

Well done GH...next time, summon me and we'll bring on some other DV'ers for a nice lucid party.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Anyway, what a strange device you used on that silver bicycle, somehow I doubt sticking various probes to the handlebars would work IRL. Isn't it wonderfully amusing the different ideas that come to us in a dream. They're genius to the dreamer, but only the dreamer .



The meter seemed so natural to me because I use that kind of equipment 6-7 days a week. Test equipment, not crazy digital bicycle speedometers.





> Congratulations on that lucid dream. It REALLY sounded like you had some wonderful control. Being able to actually perform reasonable actions for a reasonable amount of time and stay nonchalant..that's critical and very good.



Yes, in some ways I was very much "with it". In others, I was just as blind and dumb as in any other dream. I was lucid enough to "do things" but not lucid enough to realise that I didn't have to go and make any payments and that I didn't have to be at school soon.





> Your confidence that you could stay lucid and wake when you wanted was quite impressive as well.



Almost every time that I actually think about saving a fading LD I can do so, either by mere thought alone or by techniques such as spinning or falling backwards. The entire key for me is to be able to catch it in time and have the notion of saving it come to mind quickly enough. Under those conditions, it's usually easy to prolong a dream. Unless I'm at the end of an REM period, of course. I doubt anything could save it in that case.

And confidence - as you pointed out - is vital to success on all levels of LDing.

I'm also very good at returning to dreams I've awaken from. I've always been very good at that, even long before I knew anything about LDing. And I used the technique for dream control long before I knew anything about LDing. hell, even long before I had any kind of formal knowledge of "dream control". I just knew I could do it.





> I laughed a bit at the shop payment scene...it was clear you were very grounded and didn't lose it for a minute, also, DEILD'ing right back in? Incredible..



The part where the guy asked: "For 6 months!" really struck me as funny. Yeah moron, I've been in this dream right here for 6 months  ::roll:: 





> Perhaps the discussion of your lesser lucid dream helped bring on this one.



I believe you're right. And for that I thank you. Your comments are always welcome and usually very encouraging/inspiring.





> Well done GH...next time, summon me and we'll bring on some other DV'ers for a nice lucid party.



Bro, I soooo have to do that. I can't remember if I've ever had you as a DC or not. But either way, I need you there. My little lucid buddy bro!  ::D:  Yeah, man. I must remember to do that. 

And when I do, please remind me (or help me) get Dream Girl and that f*ckin' rose in one place so I can get that task completed. I'd love to get that weight off of my shoulders. Don't get me wrong, I love it. But I'd love even more to be able to have the satisfaction and joy of finally completing it. Maybe I can get DG and DG2.0 in the same room and have them fight over the rose. Lucid cat fight! Hell yeah. Nah, maybe I should conjure two roses in that case. They are both so special and deserving.

Thanks for the comments, bro.

----------


## Moonbeam

> "Whoa, this guy is either very weird or fuckin' awesome!"



 ::hrm::  Gh, you keep giving us these hard choices to make!! ::lol:: 

JK, Congrats on the lucid!  ::banana::  You're fuckin' awesome!

----------


## bro

> I believe you're right. And for that I thank you. Your comments are always welcome and usually very encouraging/inspiring.
> 
> 
> Bro, I soooo have to do that. I can't remember if I've ever had you as a DC or not. But either way, I need you there. My little lucid buddy bro!  Yeah, man. I must remember to do that. 
> 
> And when I do, please remind me (or help me) get Dream Girl and that f*ckin' rose in one place so I can get that task completed. I'd love to get that weight off of my shoulders. Don't get me wrong, I love it. But I'd love even more to be able to have the satisfaction and joy of finally completing it. Maybe I can get DG and DG2.0 in the same room and have them fight over the rose. Lucid cat fight! Hell yeah. Nah, maybe I should conjure two roses in that case. They are both so special and deserving.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, bro.



Haha, no problem! I'll do my best to help you with that task, hehe...And yes, i'll conjure your perfect dream girl out of thin air, what happens after that is up to you ::D: ...Alright so it's a date? I'll be seeing you soon ::shock:: 

Oh ya, thank your mind not I....I was hoping for some inspiration myself while commenting on your other LD...perhaps i'll print this one out and read it at 4 or 5 in the morning to get my mind going..dead serious, that's worked in the past for me.    Anyway, more lucid luck for you!

----------


## Oneironaught

Goodbye to my friends here at DreamViews. I hope your dream lives continue to grow and flourish. Thank you for the good times. I'll miss you.

This concludes my journal and my stay.

Please save any potential questions for PMs.

----------


## bro

I'll miss you too my friend. It was nice having you around. Thanks for the kind wishes and the same to you, wherever life and dreams take you.

(I will be PM'ing you)

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  What?  PMing you.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I can think of a group of 4 or 5 people who should leave in your stead.

----------


## Xox

I'll miss ya GH.  :Sad:  

It was very nice having you around. 

Keep on LDing.  :smiley: 

I hope you'll be back someday.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I hope you'll be back someday.



They always come back - always.

----------

